# From the ashes will rise a new Hivemind.



## Aeson

Allons-y, Alonso.


----------



## The_Warlock

Unless someone sets the ashes on fire... <Fwoooooosh>


----------



## Dog Moon

*eats all the food in the hive*


----------



## Dog Moon

Booyah Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Booyah Galeros!




*Eats Dog Moon*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Eats Dog Moon*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> Allons-y, Alonso.




I believe the phrase is now "Geronimo!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I believe the phrase is now "Geronimo!"




You sure it isn't...


*EXCELSIOR!​*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Eats Dog Moon*



Giggity?

Or do we not do that anymore?

...

So.
How are you guys doing?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Giggity is a reserve word.  It's not used as often because its over use during the Rev era make it loose it's value.   


I'm doing fine.  How about you froggy?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Eats Dog Moon*




Gah!  Does that count?  Can he DO that?


*Dog Moon muffled speaking from inside Galeros's belly*


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Unless someone sets the ashes on fire... <Fwoooooosh>



I'm not sure ash burns all that well.


Mathew_Freeman said:


> I believe the phrase is now "Geronimo!"



Just like the last Doctor I like the word. I too would like to find someone named Alonso so I can say that.


----------



## CleverNickName

What's all this racket about?  Some of us are trying to study, you know...

Actually, I *should* be studying.  Instead, I'm wasting time on the interwebs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Study?  I don't even remember what that is anymore....

Is that scouring all sourcebooks to find the best spells to give my Archivist?  No wait, that doesn't seem right.  Hrm....

Nope, can't remember.  Been too long.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studdy?  Blaahh!!  Not until next week


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Studdy?  Blaahh!!  Not until next week




Well, I may not remember what it is, but at least I remember how to SPELL study.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I may not remember what it is, but at least I remember how to SPELL study.



 Let's hope it was a joke. Then again we all know he's a bad speller.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> So.
> How are you guys doing?



 Ask me again once I'm in my new place. I'll be moving again soon. This time hopefully in a place of my own. Roommates are nice but if I can I think I'd like to have the place to myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I may not remember what it is, but at least I remember how to SPELL study.






Aeson said:


> Let's hope it was a joke. Then again we all know he's a bad speller.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Ask me again once I'm in my new place. I'll be moving again soon. This time hopefully in a place of my own. Roommates are nice but if I can I think I'd like to have the place to myself.




Well, that is good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It took one poop in her bed room for my mom to finally turn on the puppy. I'm surprised it took even one day for her to not like the puppy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It took one poop in her bed room for my mom to finally turn on the puppy.




My dog did that once in my room, I just cleaned it up.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Well, that is good.



 My credit might not allow it. I'm starting the application process soon. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it isn't...
> 
> 
> *EXCELSIOR!​*



No, actually it is now: *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch!*


Dog Moon said:


> Gah!  Does that count?  Can he DO that?



Yep.


Aeson said:


> I'm not sure ash burns all that well.



With enough gasoline, anything burns. Look.

*Douses Aeson's computer in gasoline and searches for matches*


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> With enough gasoline, anything burns. Look.
> 
> *Douses Aeson's computer in gasoline and searches for matches*



 If you do that we wouldn't be able to talk and my pbp game goes away.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> My credit might not allow it. I'm starting the application process soon. I guess I'll find out.




I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I hope it works out for you.



 Me too but things have been on a low note lately. 

Latest bad news. We had water leak from the apartment upstairs today.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Me too but things have been on a low note lately.
> 
> Latest bad news. We had water leak from the apartment upstairs today.




I know how that is. I have to use my parents showers right now because the one I normally use started to leak water down to the first floor of our house, which has holes in it due to the water leaking.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> If you do that we wouldn't be able to talk and my pbp game goes away.




Well, my computer already died, so I think it's only fair... 

Now if only I hadn't quit smoking... As it is, I don't seem to have light around.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, my computer already died, so I think it's only fair...
> 
> Now if only I hadn't quit smoking... As it is, I don't seem to have light around.




You can always do it the way McGyver does.... with kite string, a piece of dry poo and a snow flake.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like fried beef.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe I shouldn't say that. I don't want it taken the wrong way by others.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> All real men should.




You saying I'm not a real man?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You saying I'm not a real man?!




I think the answer depends on if was that a kilt or a dress in that old picture of yours?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I think the answer depends on if was that a kilt or a dress in that old picture of yours?




Depends on which pic 

Though I'm pretty sure I haven't shown you the pics with dress...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> You saying I'm not a real man?!



 I retracted my statement.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I retracted my statement.




Why would you do something like that... That's not fun at all


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Why would you do something like that... That's not fun at all



 We're not alone here. Spies are everywhere.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> We're not alone here. Spies are everywhere.


----------



## Aeson

See? There's one right there.


----------



## megamania

"This old, grey Hive, she ain't what she used to be.

Mega, would you do the honors?"   Hafrogman



Gotta work.   Some of us work.  Some work a lot.  And there is me-  work to barely survive.




and as predicted.... it took only the usual 3-4 memebers to finish, start and drive a new Thread.


----------



## megamania

and yes....   I am upset and angry at the world again.


My only day off and I'm spending it trying to fix a stove which I do not have the proper tools tools.


If it can't be eaten raw or microwaved it ain't being eaten here for a while.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> and yes....   I am upset and angry at the world again.




Yes, preach on! Lets be angry at the world together! Though I like to have someone to blame. I nominate Wilbur Wright to be blamed for all that's wrong in the world!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Yes, preach on! Lets be angry at the world together! Though I like to have someone to blame. I nominate Wilbur Wright to be blamed for all that's wrong in the world!



Despite all your rage, you are still just a rat in a cage.


----------



## Blackrat

Rat in a cage with a crappy backup computer...


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Despite all your rage, you are still just a rat in a cage.




I like that song.  Although I haven't heard it in a while.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Despite all your rage, you are still just a rat in a cage.



I really miss your humor. You need to stick around more.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I really miss your humor. You need to stick around more.



Yeah, I've been pretty lazy lately.  Sadly my office is moving in a week or two.  Our new office post-merger, we'll be on the corporate network, instead of the unlimited access I've enjoyed for the past four years.

After that ... well, I doubt ENWorld will be an approved site, and I know my usage will start being tracked.  My presence over the past few months will look prolific by comparison.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn... and I was hoping we could i assimilate some corporate networks.  Big buisness needs to know the wonders of the HIVE.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Gotta work.   Some of us work.  Some work a lot.  And there is me-  work to barely survive.



I think that's part of "the plan."  That is, to get enough people working to barely survive so they would be too tired to rebel when Aliens take over the earth then get the other half to believe that the Aliens taking over the earth would be an improvement to their condition (even though it wouldn't).



megamania said:


> My only day off and I'm spending it trying to fix a stove which I do not have the proper tools tools.




So it didn't magically work when you hit it?  Alas.. you aren't the Fonz then...


----------



## Aeson

What is this white stuff falling from the sky? Could it be snow? I think it is. It's SNOWING.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> What is this white stuff falling from the sky? Could it be snow? I think it is. It's SNOWING.




It's dandruff. Zeus* needs to use head and shoulders.



* Or any other similar high ranking with a weather portfolio.


----------



## megamania

Waaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Waaaaaaahhhh!



 Mega needs his diaper changed.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Waaaaaaahhhh!




No no... Quite good, but needs practice. It goes like this:

*WAAAGH!*


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> "This old, grey Hive, she ain't what she used to be.
> 
> Mega, would you do the honors?" Hafrogman
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta work. Some of us work. Some work a lot. And there is me- work to barely survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as predicted.... it took only the usual 3-4 memebers to finish, start and drive a new Thread.



 Sorry about this. I honestly didn't see hafrogman's post. 

I proclaim, as self appointed doer of hivemind proclamations, that no new hivemind threads shall be created until you get a turn.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No no... Quite good, but needs practice. It goes like this:
> 
> *WAAAGH!*



 I am NOT changing this diaper.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... I wonder if Ork babies cry out with low grumbling WAAGH! too


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... I wonder if Ork babies cry out with low grumbling WAAGH! too



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder what sound an ork baby makes with a Paladin smashes it with a war hammer?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder what sound an ork baby makes with a Paladin smashes it with a war hammer?



 Same sound you'd make but more manly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Same sound you'd make but more manly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Burn!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Burn!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Burn!




Freeze!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


>



 I still luv ya.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I still luv ya.


----------



## Aeson

I left work early because of the weather. I'm logged remotely to finish.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... don't waste too much time looking at Starwars memes


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... don't waste too much time looking at Starwars memes



Are you kidding? I'm playing WoW.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder what sound an ork baby makes with a Paladin smashes it with a war hammer?




between a thud and a splat.....  is it a +5 holy avenger hammer or a normal hammer?


----------



## megamania

.....and the reason for my comment was not to set up the next thread.  It was..... doesn't matter.   I gotta go to work.   sigh.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I gotta go to work.   sigh.




Yeah, I sigh every morning too... Every day it feels harder and harder to get out of the bed...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I sigh every morning too... Every day it feels harder and harder to get out of the bed...



It'd be awesome to have a job I can do in bed.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm back at work today after the snow, which isn't to say it's stopped snowing at home.

Getting home may be...interesting.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> It'd be awesome to have a job I can do in bed.




I can think of one but women clearly control the market.


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm back at work today after the snow, which isn't to say it's stopped snowing at home.
> 
> Getting home may be...interesting.




Ditto here.

Snow may mix with sleet later. Roads already suck.  Not certain about midnight.  Aw well.... its just a car


----------



## megamania

Britney
Christina
Gaga
Ying Yang Bros.


even listening to my favorite music isn't getting me in a good mood.


Got 2008 dollars in the bank and once I'm done here then I call the bill people and I have 50 dollars remaining I'll be lucky.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


>




What brand of sunglasses are those?   Are they Risky Business or Terminator style?   Am I rambling?


----------



## megamania

Name that personality-


----------



## megamania

I use movie and comicbook quotes to express my ideas and thoughts


----------



## megamania

I am the master of everything I see and know of.  You are all weak willed and unimportant.

Whaaaat!   Stop waving my hand in your face?!?  Have you no knowledge of whom you speak to?!?


----------



## megamania

I am all about primal urges and needs.  oh- and I like puppies.


----------



## megamania

I am everything that people would like about our host.  I'm fun , cool and awesome to be around.


----------



## megamania

Who am I?!?  If I don't know how can someone else?  Are you a headshrinker?  Oh I am so confused.   Need to adjust my meds again.  and Bob thought he had it bad.


----------



## megamania

Gwen
Fergie
More gaga

no more faces (at least for now)

I wonder what is next on my CD?


----------



## megamania

I have over a dozen things watching me now......

It's not paranonia if its true.

To my left next to the monitor I have Igoo, Peter Stanchek, Emerald, Megamania (2009), Megamania (1999), Albech-Re and two other female warriors staring at me.

To the immediate right of the monitor The Destroyer and Lightning Lad are watching me.  Iron man and Vision towers over them also watching me...or dancing....where is Vision's hand?  Tony- how well do you know that android?

Above the monitor looking down on me are Crimson and Gore (Infernal Warforged), a Cannith mage and his Iron Guardian.  Also there is a 1/2 orc bounty hunter, a possessed assassin, a barbarian leader, a druid and a mummy (or is it an adherer?).

On top of the speakers are Doom, wargforged, a HUGE gator and about 12 other misc warriors.  The Hulk holding a Compound Longbow +25 is looking to shot something behind me.  It is behind me right hulk?  Not at me... right hulk...

Then under the printer on the scanner stalks 6 Infernal T-Rexs along with Piik and a few characters that resemble characters my son has created and planned to use.....

Under the Printer Pamela Anderson watches me and someone else with puppies wagging....   what is she.... oh.   She not watching me.  She's busy.

To the right about three feet away on the shelf of DnD books is Red Hulk and what is he doing to that Anime girl?   No place for Hentai Rulk.  Blade andGray Hulk.... Gray Hulk put Ms. marvel down!  On a different shelf is Darksied, Ronin and a very big muscle flexing Green Hulk.

The next shelf down has Wonder Girl, Voodoo and AOPC Wolverine

Batman hangs out below them.


They are watching me.

They are ALL watching me (well- maybe not that one girl)

I am not paranoid.  The next thing you will say is I'm bored.   I am not!  I am an art-TEEST.  

Un-oh.... behind the monitor....  near the world of Eberron map.... The Valiant Universe comes!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH(takes a quick breath)HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Guess I can't put off giving away my money any longer.  sigh.  Nearly as bad as going to work.........


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> What brand of sunglasses are those?   Are they Risky Business or Terminator style?   Am I rambling?




Not sure... I found them on the street.   I'd like to say they are Blues Brother's style.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Name that personality-




Crap.. I forgot the names besides for you, I only remember mega, ugh (ugg?), mania and dark something...  I'm pretty sure there was a bob.  There always is a bob.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate when you need to do things but you can't get around to doing them for unknown reasons (all dealing with procrastination).  I'm not talking about doing things that you don't want to do, like wave money good bye as you send a pay a bill, or go to the debt collectors, or talk to a bankruptcy attorney.  I'm talking about things in general.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I hate when you need to do things but you can't get around to doing them for unknown reasons (all dealing with procrastination).  I'm not talking about doing things that you don't want to do, like wave money good buy as you send a pay a bill, or go to the debt collectors, or talk to a bankruptcy attorney.  I'm talking about things in general.




I know the feeling.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude... This "ghost" is sort of cute..

Appearantly on some ghost hunting tour they took this picture of a girl in a barn's loft using a digital camera.  The girl was reportedly not in the loft at the time the picture was taken (in the year 1953  )...


----------



## Aeson

You know where else you can post that.



I realized yesterday after watching Krull how similar it was to Star Wars.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... I spend the last 45 minutes looking at videos of real life shootouts on youtube and reading the comments.  Let me just say, my view of humanity has been affected.

I think I'll watch some westerns now..*



*And yea, I realize that commentis wierd...


----------



## Wereserpent

No new posts for a day!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Galeros said:


> No new posts for a day!




Well, this isn't a post, so the drought continues.


----------



## megamania

eh.


Rather than hang here I went sledding with the kids, dinner with wife's friend then Tim and I saw Avatar.


Today, I work on the waste of time thing called a Storyhour where John play will face Rage Drakes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How was Avatar?


----------



## Aurora

I want to see Avatar in 3D. I think I may go see it this coming weekend. 

And Hi everyone


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG!  It's Aurora!


----------



## Wereserpent

aurora said:


> i want to see avatar in 3d. I think i may go see it this coming weekend.
> 
> And hi everyone




Zomg Aurora!!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is the best most awesome image I've seen today (courtesy of Hobo in the "Edition War being Over" thread):


----------



## Blackrat

Oh my dear gods... Need to show that to my sis


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

That's terrifying!

I recommend Avatar, so long as you know exactly what you're getting into. Don't expect ground-breaking plot or deep, subtle acting, do expect jaw-dropping visuals and fun action.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> How was Avatar?




If the artist Monet were a god and created a world-  it would be pandora.


Visually this movie is eye candy for artists and especially color based artists.  I was actually wanting to visit this world for its sheer beauty.

Plot was basic.  It has a very America takes what it wants from Indians feel to it.  Much of it was very predictable but still enjoyable to see fall in place.


The section with the floating mountains..... Loved.   I was looking for Dragons and wizards and the such.   Cameron needs to do a "DnD" movie.

Nasty creatures on the world as well.  The equilivant of Rage Drakes was well and intensely shown.


I would love to see this in 3-D.    


DO NOT WAIT FOR VIDEO

To enjoy it completely you need the large screen.

This one will surpass Titaniac and soon.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:


> I want to see Avatar in 3D. I think I may go see it this coming weekend.
> 
> And Hi everyone




Hi


Is it already time for Halley's Comet to return?  Isn't it about every 76 years you stop by now?

How are the kids?  Daughter still doing the pirate thing?

Why am I asking?  You won't be back for another 3-4 Hive threads?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> This is the best most awesome image I've seen today (courtesy of Hobo in the "Edition War being Over" thread):




At Zombie Planet (Albany NY) Game Days they have a DM that runs Lil' Pony Parania games.  They are very popular.  Never played but the players can always be heard laughing.


----------



## megamania

That pony has a tattoo on its hip/backside!?!    I'm sure you have heard about tattoos on that location.  Wedding Crashers spelled it out.  Just terrible.


----------



## megamania

hmmmmm................


ever feel like you're talking to yourself?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> That pony has a tattoo on its hip/backside!?!    I'm sure you have heard about tattoos on that location.  Wedding Crashers spelled it out.  Just terrible.




Funny thing is, most women don't know what the hip/small of the back tatoo means.


----------



## megamania

Maybe.... maybe not



The few female friends I have that tattoo the lower back or illiac crevece area are..... promiscious at the least.   Not slutty but flirty for sure.   Some of them.... wellllll......  I would be cautious if considering doing some things with them.  


feh.... time to get ready for work.

Day off and I have a 1/2 dozen legal / finicial things to do AND get called into work for 2 1/2 hours because the DM is making a "surprise" inspection of the store.

Still have not heard from the state for help BUT the morgage company thinks I qualify for aid through a government program.  Resubmitted some info today and I should know by this time in Febuary.   May reduce my interest rate to 2% for 5 years to allow for concentration on medical / repair bills.   Best news I've heard in a while besides "Pizza is done" at dinner the other week.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> May reduce my interest rate to 2% for 5 years...




Here's hoping that comes through, it's always good to get those interest rates kicked down. Good luck!


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Here's hoping that comes through, it's always good to get those interest rates kicked down. Good luck!




What Warlock said, but try to do it ASAP and hope that Hyper-inflation doesn't start to kick in cause if another "stimulus bill" is tossed out there like they are thinking of doing, then I'd expect the dollar to crash sometime between 2011 - 2013..


----------



## megamania

BBBBrrrrrrrrrrr


Furnance broke again.    Spring in motor from what i can tell.


I was quietly watching X-files Season 2 eating stuffing (its all that is in the house) and whack! CRa-Cra-Crack sound.  Looking at it a spring broke.

Held off calling repair people since its 75-100 dollars just to come to the house as an emergency call.


So at 8 I'll call and I'll no doubt see the guys at the store as they stop there every morning for coffee.


So lets see....  

Broken Stove....   part coming

Broken Furnance..... repair call 

Broken muffler pipe on car......  heh

Broken air thingamagigger on car..... heh


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't worry accordingto some scientists, Global Warming is dead and we actually entered into a mini iceage not unlike the one from "Day After Tomarrow."


Don't you just like that Inconvenient 'truth,' so suck on that Al Gore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't know what to think... Kitty Pryde is coming back to the Marvel Universe...  right in time for her to participate in Second Coming.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I would love to see this in 3-D.
> 
> 
> DO NOT WAIT FOR VIDEO
> 
> To enjoy it completely you need the large screen.
> 
> This one will surpass Titaniac and soon.




I was telling this to someone the other day.  The person was like 'I guess I could be interested in watching Avatar, but I figure I'll wait till it's on video.'

I was like 'Dude, if you are going to watch it, watch it now in theaters with the 3-d IMAX showing.  If you don't, you're going to miss almost everything that everyone is talking about.'

Now, while I think it may still be an interesting video, I feel that since the plot is sorta meh and the characters okay that the main reason to see the movie is for the 3-d IMAX effects.  Don't think he's going to see it, but apparently while he watches movies and stuff on Hulu all the time, he doesn't like going to movie theaters.  He's kinda weird that way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Roommate said something unintentionally funny.  We were on our way to the bowling alley, but we were going to miss Happy Hour, but one of the other members of our team was already there.  I told him to get me a pair of 2-for-1 beers.  My roommate said 'Get me a Happy Hour Diet Coke.'  Or at least that's what he was trying to say, what it ended up coming out as was 'Get me a Happy Hour Diet C- something that rhymes with Rock.'  I looked up from putting on my shoes and was like 'What?'  He quickly corrected himself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry accordingto some scientists, Global Warming is dead and we actually entered into a mini iceage not unlike the one from "Day After Tomarrow."
> 
> 
> Don't you just like that Inconvenient 'truth,' so suck on that Al Gore.




Heh.  I sorta feel like we hit a mini ice age every year.  Except here in Minnesota, we call it Winter.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> hmmmmm................
> 
> 
> ever feel like you're talking to yourself?




And now, at nearly 1am on a Wednesday morning, I certainly do feel like I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> And now, at nearly 1am on a Wednesday morning, I certainly do feel like I'm talking to myself.



Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Relique du Madde

ACK!  A rat just talked.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

When I get my Xbox, I am SO getting Rock Band.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Which version?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Why are you talking to yourself?




I was talking to myself because it appears that someone I could have talked to only showed up after I'd gone to sleep.  Thus it was only me.  Now WHY was I talking to myself instead of not saying anything...well, because it's more enjoyable talking to myself than it is remaining silent.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> I was talking to myself because it appears that someone I could have talked to only showed up after I'd gone to sleep.  Thus it was only me.  Now WHY was I talking to myself instead of not saying anything...well, because it's more enjoyable talking to myself than it is remaining silent.




i liek mudzipz.


----------



## megamania

Anyone home?


----------



## Relique du Madde

IUs home anyone?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Which version?




Any version! 

Probably the newer one, as I've heard the newer editions have more stable instruments.


----------



## CleverNickName

In before the lock.


----------



## megamania

CleverNickName said:


> In before the lock.




?!? eh


----------



## megamania

If I am the Agent Smith of this Hivemind then where / who is Neo?


----------



## megamania

Random Thoughts of 01.14.10

I am an endentured slave

I need social interaction with people (face to face)

All I ever do is work

Banks give up the free money...?  hahahahahahahahh  Silly Prez

Has Brain stopped trying to take over the world?  has Pinky accidently done it first?

Why did District 9 have to swear so much?




I could go on but the above was the positive stuff......


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> If I am the Agent Smith of this Hivemind then where / who is Neo?




I don't know, but am I the bald dude with the painkillers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reading some news stories and all the "we need to help out the Haitians" posts on Facebook has causes me to see all the dots and connect the lines.

If America has the ability to create earth quakes... I'm thinking this one was faked (not natural). It's too obvious... 

</tinhat>


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Anyone home?




I actually was when you posted this, but I was busying watching Dexter with my roommate in the living room.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> If I am the Agent Smith of this Hivemind then where / who is Neo?




I thought you were also Neo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a side note, I've been merging Keanu Reeves and Kanye West into the name Keanye all morning.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> On a side note, I've been merging Keanu Reeves and Kanye West into the name Keanye all morning.




Keanye Reevnye?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.  Keanye  Reevest.


----------



## megamania

its FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Yes, yes it is.  And the Vikings game is only 2 days away now.


----------



## megamania

Crash and Burn!




I have not seen a Football game in over 7 years.    I almost miss it......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geax Saints!


----------



## Dog Moon

I watch football sporadically, but for this weekend's game, I'm pumped.  I'm tired of hearing about how so many people think Dallas is gonna sqaush us.  Vikings need to show those people how wrong they are!


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and I hit 7,000 posts.  Woohoo!

*probably should have been done a LONG time ago, but oh well*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think it will be the Vike's O line vs Dallas' D line matchup that will determine the outcome of this game.  If Dallas can't get to Fahahahahavrverev(rrr)e, he'll just pick that secondary apart.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Stupid Amazon...   It would have took until  Next week to get two books together since one of them wouldn't be available till next week.  I just received that book today, two days after the order was made.  I'm wondering how long much longer it would have taken if I didn't split the order.


----------



## Wereserpent

Keikaku doori.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wa wa?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Wa wa?




All is going according to the scenario.


----------



## Aeson

Me hopped up on coffee and stuck in an office is not good. I'm glad I'm the only one here. I think I'd drive someone else nuts.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Last night I went for a few drinks with work colleagues and ended up singing on stage with a live band doing Robbie Williams "Let Me Entertain You".

It's called Bandaoke, and it's AWESOME. 

What was even better was that afterwards, someone came up to me _who I didn't know_ and told me it was great and that she wanted my help to go up and sing another song with her. Unfortunately we couldn't find a song on the list that we both knew and the spaces had all gone, but it was a hel of an ego boost.


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Last night I went for a few drinks with work colleagues and ended up singing on stage with a live band doing Robbie Williams "Let Me Entertain You".
> 
> It's called Bandaoke, and it's AWESOME.
> 
> What was even better was that afterwards, someone came up to me _who I didn't know_ and told me it was great and that she wanted my help to go up and sing another song with her. Unfortunately we couldn't find a song on the list that we both knew and the spaces had all gone, but it was a hel of an ego boost.




Bandaoke:  Live band that you sing with in case some folks don't know.

Sounds good.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Me hopped up on coffee and stuck in an office is not good. I'm glad I'm the only one here. I think I'd drive someone else nuts.




I'm the opposite currently.

Depressed and the way I handle depression is food.  Oven is broken so no pizza for me.

So I hit the candy isle.   After eating an entire bag of sugared gummies I feel like I'm hungover.

Tired, eyes hurt, limbs are heavy, fog headed and still depressed.  Oh well.


----------



## megamania

I just got an e-mail (I think by accident) by my old game group.  This March marks the 10th ann of when we started playing in Arlington.  As a surprise, several members have been gathering notes and the such and they presenting a "book" of the adventure group for the DM.

Its neat.  Makes me wish I was involved in the group still but I was "shuffled" off to a different group when we had 17+ members in the group.  And of course that group fell apart quickly.

Oh well.  Story of my life.


----------



## Dog Moon

17+ members in the group?  Holy crap.  I don't think my group has ever had 17 people in the entire HISTORY of our group, let alone at one time.


----------



## megamania

yeah.... it was fustrating.  I would get out of work and sit in the hallway not knowing what was up.  My turn was missed often.

They broke the group up (according to original DM's wants) to a group of six and then the rest.

The group of six became five but has remained for nearly ten years now.

The group I was thrown into was "teleported" into the 1st ed homebrew of a player which he was trying to make into 3rd ed.  Rough and clumsy go.

Except Jenner's World was only beginning to form in my head then, I wish I had volunteered to DM then.

Then 10 or so that were in that group quit / moved and it disolved within the year.  Kinda sucked.  Left me without a group until I opted to run Eberron with co-workers from Mack.

After nearly 3 years of that it collapsed from drug use / abruse and my own intolerance to the subject.

Now I want a group REALLY REALLY BADLY.

Problem-   The local "game" shop charges PER PERSON 2 dollars to play there and I will not have strangers in my house that understand the value of the hobby stuff I have here.

I may break down and do a monthly game at the game and then shift it here to the house.   I just don't know yet.


----------



## megamania

Anyway....



hangin' out at the house still.

cleaning the hobby room and putting away stuff.

Less than fun but the room is looking better each 20 minutes.

The rumors have been proven true-  I do have a floor.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Me hopped up on coffee and stuck in an office is not good. I'm glad I'm the only one here. I think I'd drive someone else nuts.




I drive everyone nuts no matter where I am.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> hangin' out at the house still.
> 
> cleaning the hobby room and putting away stuff.
> 
> Less than fun but the room is looking better each 20 minutes.
> 
> The rumors have been proven true-  I do have a floor.




I just got back to school...Ah, I hope to graduate by this December if everything works out right.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I just got back to school...Ah, I hope to graduate by this December if everything works out right.




Hope it works for you.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Hope it works for you.




Me too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I just got back to school...Ah, I hope to graduate by this December if everything works out right.




I should be a graduate by then (Last class at AI is a bizatch and you need to get a C or higher to graduate.  Half of the students take it twice).  Maybe I'll do a monthlong HIVE road-trip across the Nation, If I'm a grad this summer.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I should be a graduate by then (Last class at AI is a bizatch and you need to get a C or higher to graduate.  Half of the students take it twice).  Maybe I'll do a monthlong HIVE road-trip across the Nation, If I'm a grad this summer.




Ohhhh.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I should be a graduate by then (Last class at AI is a bizatch and you need to get a C or higher to graduate.  Half of the students take it twice).  Maybe I'll do a monthlong HIVE road-trip across the Nation, If I'm a grad this summer.




Drop in on GenCon and you can join Piratecat playing in my Esoterrorists game.


----------



## megamania

Just hangin' out again.


Wife agreed I need some time out so she is okay with my attempting to form a new game group at the store (though she was quick to ask the store costs).


So now to thing about some possibly intro one session games that can lead into a bigger campaign.   Wayfinders should be the easiest I would think....


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*runs in* Dude Knightfall!  Long time no see!  *Runs out*


----------



## Wereserpent

Knightfall said:


> Hello Hive!




Hello Knightfall!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Knightfall said:


> Hello Hive!




Evening!

I watched Star Wars episode 3 today, and once again (and in my own, optimistic way) I was reminded that it's actually way better than people want to remember it as.

True, it has some bad stuff, but some of the lightsabre battles are good fun, and I honestly don't think Anakin is that bad.

Younglings, though. I don't know how any of them managed to get through saying that without laughing. It's the single worst word in the entire six films.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Evening!
> 
> I watched Star Wars episode 3 today, and once again (and in my own, optimistic way) I was reminded that it's actually way better than people want to remember it as.
> 
> True, it has some bad stuff, but some of the lightsabre battles are good fun, and I honestly don't think Anakin is that bad.
> 
> Younglings, though. I don't know how any of them managed to get through saying that without laughing. It's the single worst word in the entire six films.




For me, Anakin's actions actions were not believable.  When Palapatine basically said "You know that thing about healing Padme?  I lied, but if we work together we could fine out how to do it," my reaction would have been to ignite my Lightsaber as a swift action, the slice Palapatine in half instead of collapsing like a beaten puppy and pledging myself to the emperor.  

Also, think the word "younglings" was retarded.  I mean, seriously, you think Lucas would have came up with a better term for that...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> For me, Anakin's actions actions were not believable.  When Palapatine basically said "You know that thing about healing Padme?  I lied, but if we work together we could fine out how to do it," my reaction would have been to ignite my Lightsaber as a swift action, the slice Palapatine in half instead of collapsing like a beaten puppy and pledging myself to the emperor.
> 
> Also, think the word "younglings" was retarded.  I mean, seriously, you think Lucas would have came up with a better term for that...




"Children" would have been the obvious choice.

"Trainees", "Padawans", "Kids", "Youths"... the list goes on.


----------



## Dog Moon

Vikings won!  Woohoo!  They whooped Dallas's butts.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> For me, Anakin's actions actions were not believable.  When Palapatine basically said "You know that thing about healing Padme?  I lied, but if we work together we could fine out how to do it," my reaction would have been to ignite my Lightsaber as a swift action, the slice Palapatine in half instead of collapsing like a beaten puppy and pledging myself to the emperor.  ...




Even as a Jedi.... could he not have been mentally tricked by a more powerful jedi?  Instead of just doing what ever the Emperor wanted, he had to be coaxed... using emotions (which most jedi had more control over) made it even easier for him to control Anakin.



Relique du Madde said:


> Also, think the word "younglings" was retarded.  I mean, seriously, you think Lucas would have came up with a better term for that...




rugrats, dweebs, PITAs, dogmeat, puntables......   yup.... many words to use.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Vikings won!  Woohoo!  They whooped Dallas's butts.




gotta love baseball..... :insert nervous laugh:


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> gotta love baseball..... :insert nervous laugh:




Boooo!


Baseball ended months ago.  The Twins lost in the first round of the playoffs.  Ugh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Even as a Jedi.... could he not have been mentally tricked by a more powerful jedi?  Instead of just doing what ever the Emperor wanted, he had to be coaxed... using emotions (which most jedi had more control over) made it even easier for him to control Anakin.




Yeah, but that was only really up until Windu got punked.  Afterward, Vader just did whatever the Emperor wanted.  Hell, haven't you seen the "Vadar, while you are on your knees, there is but one more task I ask you of..." deleted scene?


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hivers!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Afternoon Hivers!




Afternoon Hiver-dude.


----------



## Wereserpent

dog moon said:


> afternoon hiver-dude.




brains!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

0.o


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> *runs in* Dude Knightfall!  Long time no see!  *Runs out*



I've been absent. I know. I've been taking a major break from EN World. I was a bit burned out, here. Hopefully, I'm back with gusto, but it's too soon to tell yet.

I'm also addicted to Facebook, right now. 



Galeros said:


> Hello Knightfall!



Hi Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Knightfall said:


> Hi Galeros!




Good to see you back. The Hive has been a little more active lately, which is a good thing. I have been just trying to get used to being back at college again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> I'm also addicted to Facebook, right now.




I know, isn't it evil?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I know, isn't it evil?




I am not addicted to Facebook.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*cough*Me not also addicted to Facebook*cough*

I got a PM today from Simon Rogers of Pelgrane Press, offering me support and publicity for my Esoterrorists game and GenCon. Awesome!

Pelgrane are now officially rocking rocky McRockworths of the gaming world, IMHO.

Another Pelgrane person is also offering to help me run a D&D 4e game, too, by supplying the adventure, maps and mini's.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> brains!!!!




Lungs!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> *cough*Me not also addicted to Facebook*cough*
> 
> I got a PM today from Simon Rogers of Pelgrane Press, offering me support and publicity for my Esoterrorists game and GenCon. Awesome!
> 
> Pelgrane are now officially rocking rocky McRockworths of the gaming world, IMHO.
> 
> Another Pelgrane person is also offering to help me run a D&D 4e game, too, by supplying the adventure, maps and mini's.




Congrats!


Although I don't know who Simon Rogers or what Pelgrane Press is.  Don't shoot me!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I am not addicted to Facebook.




I am not either.  I think I only joined recently too cause someone else I knew wanted to show me pictures and that was the only way I could see them.

I don't even remember my username or password.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Southern California is under a deluge of BIBLICAL PROPORTIONS  (yes the news actually were saying it's biblical, because they need a reason to bury the Haitian earthquake/insanity).  How biblical is our storm?  A "tornado" touched down and flipped a car then dissipate after traveling a few feet and they been giving tornado warnings for the last hour or so.  Oh, and there was also alot of flooding.  They also are showing cell phone videos of rain... 

California desprately needs RICHARD HEENE SCIENCE DETECTIVE to save the day!


----------



## Mistwell

Relique du Madde said:


> Southern California is under a deluge of BIBLICAL PROPORTIONS  (yes the news actually were saying it's biblical, because they need a reason to bury the Haitian earthquake/insanity).  How biblical is our storm?  A "tornado" touched down and flipped a car then dissipate after traveling a few feet and they been giving tornado warnings for the last hour or so.  Oh, and there was also alot of flooding.  They also are showing cell phone videos of rain...
> 
> California desprately needs RICHARD HEENE SCIENCE DETECTIVE to save the day!




20 inches of rain in a week...more than our entire normal yearly rain, in one week.

It's not biblical, but it is a LOT of rain, and a more serious issue than normal storms.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mistwell said:


> 20 inches of rain in a week...more than our entire normal yearly rain, in one week.
> 
> It's not biblical, but it is a LOT of rain, and a more serious issue than normal storms.




I total agree, it's just that much of the news coverage of today's storm has been excessive and not necessary.  For example, today on channel 9 there was footage of a correspondent on the side of the freeway WAITING for the storm to arrive in Onterio hills.  Then when it arrived they cut back to him as he basically said "look at this storm drain, a few minutes ago it was dry!" Then after news broke about the tornado they aired footage of one correspondent's drive to the scene WHILE she was describing the damage reports on her cell phone.  Then when she arrived, guess what she did... 

All of that wasn't as annoying as the  few grainy cell phone videos they aired on the news today*...  

Sadly, all of that is going to repeat in a few hours when the next storm cell arrives.  I can't wait till massive post deluge earthquake 2010 occurs.**


*Sadly, no one got a good image of the tornado touching down as it happened, and the only video of it on youtube were taken from a mile or so away

**That is if the rain-earthquake link isn't just a crack-pot theory that the experts reject.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, you ever have one of those days where you sorta feel okay enough to go to work, but you still of don't feel well enough that you want to go to work?  Yeah, that's basically me at the moment.  I called in sick, figuring that if I do feel better in a couple hours, I can still at least get half a day in.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Although I don't know who Simon Rogers or what Pelgrane Press is.  Don't shoot me!




If I said Robin D. Laws writes a lot of Pelgrane's stuff, would that help?

They're an awesome games company who write awesome games, and I like them a lot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> 17+ members in the group?  Holy crap.  I don't think my group has ever had 17 people in the entire HISTORY of our group, let alone at one time.




Only time I'd seen that was a group playing the Star Wars roleplaying game some years ago. The d20 version.

I had my computer crap out and was out of commission due to that and non-payment on my cable and internet bill. My finances were so FUBAR'ed at the end (more like the last 3 months) of the year that life just sucked. Due to that, my car insurance was canceled last week because I didn't have the money to pay them and Mom had to pay the light bill so we could have power. Some collection jerkwads were wanting to try to take whatever I own to pay whatever the frack debt they want paid.... Had to fill out a motion to keep them from taking my car.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> I am not addicted to Facebook.




Neither am I. I don't even have a facebook page.


----------



## Blackrat

Saw Zombieland on weekend. It was fun. Can't say much more about it 

Going to get Galaxy of Intrigue later today.

Now bored to death...

Next week, Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Is confused*

I shouldn't be able to get online rightnow...  See, we phoneline that all our verison stuff was connected to.  They were suposed to reconnect everything to the other line via a new account and the new account is suposeed to go live in about 4 hours (they said 8 am).  However, I'm starting to think then 8am east coast time considering everything went live.

What is retarded is that they need to replace the cable boxes and everything even though they all work now..


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a side note, I think I'll see avitar today.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> On a side note, I think I'll see avitar today.




I'm still considering of not seeing it at all until I can get it on DVD for less than 10€. I feel there's something inheritently boycott worthy in movies that are made just to be pretty but without any deeper thought to the plot...

Ok... I quite enjoyed the latter parts of Matrix trilogy and Star Wars ep. 2, and those were such movies too, so my argument might be invalid... But for now, I'm still sticking to it


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I'm still considering of not seeing it at all until I can get it on DVD for less than 10€. I feel there's something inheritently boycott worthy in movies that are made just to be pretty but without any deeper thought to the plot...
> 
> Ok... I quite enjoyed the latter parts of Matrix trilogy and Star Wars ep. 2, and those were such movies too, so my argument might be invalid... But for now, I'm still sticking to it



Why would you watch it on DVD if you can't enjoy the special effects? 

Then just don't watch it at all, and never know what you have missed out on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why would you watch it on DVD if you can't enjoy the special effects?
> 
> Then just don't watch it at all, and never know what you have missed out on.




I'm pretty sure that they will have a special blue ray/dvd version that comes with those blue-and-red 3d glasses.  

My house has a 54 inch (?) wide screen tv so...    I'm almost tempted to wait 3 months (maybe more if they don't take it out of the theater soon).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I've got the 3d glasses from when a friend and I went to see Toy Story when it was briefly showing in 3d at the theater and they look like regular sunglasses, not the red/blue glasses of old.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> I've got the 3d glasses from when a friend and I went to see Toy Story when it was briefly showing in 3d at the theater and they look like regular sunglasses, not the red/blue glasses of old.




Yeah, but DVDs and Blue-Ray DVDs with 3D features tends to use the red/blue type of 3D and not the polarized 3D (the "sunglasses type").


----------



## the Jester

Drive-By Hiving!!


----------



## CleverNickName

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u--S31yvDmA"]I AM THE GOD OF HELL FIRE![/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

"Even electronic brain pancake crystal elderly."


----------



## Wereserpent

"One of the other five have one or two months and one single-supply one"


----------



## Relique du Madde

It looks like someone is playing with a FNORD generator.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> On a side note, I think I'll see avitar today.




I just got my wife convinced to see it but discovered it is no longer playing in the area.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Next week, Sherlock Holmes.




Hoping to see this.  Everyone I've spoken to that has seen the movie liked it.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:


> Neither am I. I don't even have a facebook page.




Me neither

I'm not even completely sure what it is.   I was looking into it briefly last week.  I have a high school freind that I have not seen in 15 years but by using Google I found he has a Facebook page.  But to access it I need to be a member (make a page of my own).  Uncertain on what to do.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Boooo!
> 
> 
> Baseball ended months ago.  The Twins lost in the first round of the playoffs.  Ugh.




You missed my joke.   I was inferring the football team was a baseball team.  aka I am trying to add to the subject but know nothing about it.


another example-

"My favorite Baseball team is the dallas Cowboys.  Their goalie is so bad-ass he spent time in the penality box."


bad joke I know.


----------



## megamania

Spending the morning with my son talking about Xorvintaal.  

On his own he was talking to me about a Red and  a Silver dragon whom competed by sending Monks and paladins against each other.  So I showed him the page about the Xorvintaal.

Not much otherwise.  

No money.

Little free time.

By now I should be used to it.


----------



## megamania

Have not seen Aeson here in a bit.  

Where are you Aeson?







I'll be back later when maybe someone else will be here other than the echoes of the voices of my head.  (that includes you UGH.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I suspect that Aeson been hanging out elsewhere lately (ssr).... that and doing his pbp game.


----------



## megamania

Quiet.

Updating the kids Storyhour.  Building up some reoccuring villians and depth to the supporting characters.  Should be getting fun soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Not much has been going on with me.

I picked up one of the Slayers novels at the local comic shop today. It is the 4th book, but I am going to read it even though I have never read books 1-3. I have already seen all of the anime series, so I know who all of the characters are already.


----------



## megamania

Neat.


I like some anime.  I like Lupin III especially.   There is so many different types of anime out there.  Bastard was decent also.  Somewhat DnD themed.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Neat.
> 
> 
> I like some anime.  I like Lupin III especially.   There is so many different types of anime out there.  Bastard was decent also.  Somewhat DnD themed.




Slayers is a cool anime too. It is a Fantasy Comedy, well at least that is how I would describe it, it can be serious too of course. I once heard a joke that "Record of Lodoss War is what GMs want their campaigns to be like, but the players turn it into Slayers."


----------



## megamania

Nearly caught up writting the kid's storyhour.  Then its time to start writting their next adventure.  I'm sure it startle them at first.

They will recieve word that a village is in trouble.  A respected member of the village has had something something stolen from her.  The PCs are hired to help Mama Jura (name still under development).

Group goes there and discovers mama is really a dragon!  A dragon sitting on her eggs.  One has been stolen by a sneaky group of halflings from house Ghandalla (the food experts of Eberron).  They want to bring back to the city to feed a queen.

PCs need to track the halflings down, retrieve the egg and return it all before it hatches or is broken or else a Huge Green Dragon mama will be very upset and blame the PCs.  (evil DM laughter)


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> You missed my joke.   I was inferring the football team was a baseball team.  aka I am trying to add to the subject but know nothing about it.
> 
> 
> another example-
> 
> "My favorite Baseball team is the dallas Cowboys.  Their goalie is so bad-ass he spent time in the penality box."
> 
> 
> bad joke I know.




I know.  I had tried to say something funny in regards to your remark, but I failed my Perform (Comedy) check.  I probably need more ranks into it.  Or a better Charisma score.  *shrug*


----------



## megamania

Not much new here.    Going to do some painting of figures now with my son.  Gotta figure out a movie to watch while doing so.

Pop in either tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Had a funky weekend.

Went out for a "few beers" on Friday that ended up being "lots of beers". Got up on stage at Bandaoke and did Parklife by Blur, and the singer in the band reckoned it was one of the best versions he'd done! *glee*

Yesterday I met up with some friends and saw Chicago in the Cambridge theatre in London. Great show, even from the very back of the upper circle. After the show I decided I wasn't ready to go home, so I went over to see Hairspray - bloody awesome show.

Today was visiting a friend and having a pub lunch, followed by her showing me the pilot of Lexx, which was...OK, I guess.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*glances around* 

FREEEEEE BIRRRD!

*Whistles innocently*


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh lord, someone just pulled a Rev on another forum I am at. And due to my experiences with the Rev incident I pretty much knew it the whole time. As he was using some of the same tricks Rev did(creating a female alt that had  an"interesting" love life.). I am not going to go into any further details, but the guy is not banned, and I will leave it at that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Are you sure it's not Rev? *


* Me steal someone else's schtick?  Um..  Maybe borrowing it for the lulz.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure it's not Rev? *
> 
> 
> * Me steal someone else's schtick?  Um..  Maybe borrowing it for the lulz.




I am pretty sure.

I never said anything because I only had my suspicions and no hard evidence.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know the wierd thing?  I'm wondering how many other similar events have happened or will happen on the web.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> You know the wierd thing?  I'm wondering how many other similar events have happened or will happen on the web.




Probably a lot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but DVDs and Blue-Ray DVDs with 3D features tends to use the red/blue type of 3D and not the polarized 3D (the "sunglasses type").




Ok.

A friend of mine said some of the 3D stuff in Avatar was crappy. Some 3d stuff against a matte painting style background.

I guess those same people who go wow over that kind of 3d, were the ones that got a kick out of "IMAX" which had been bastardized by being a huge-ass screen instead of 360 degree screen like Charlotte's Discovery Place has.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Me neither
> 
> I'm not even completely sure what it is.   I was looking into it briefly last week.  I have a high school freind that I have not seen in 15 years but by using Google I found he has a Facebook page.  But to access it I need to be a member (make a page of my own).  Uncertain on what to do.




I have no idea either. It took me FOREVER to get a Livejournal going....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> Not much has been going on with me.
> 
> I picked up one of the Slayers novels at the local comic shop today. It is the 4th book, but I am going to read it even though I have never read books 1-3. I have already seen all of the anime series, so I know who all of the characters are already.




One time I thumbed thru a Ranma novel at the bookstore. All it was was a "comic book" of one of the episodes. I'll stick with WATCHING my anime instead.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> One time I thumbed thru a Ranma novel at the bookstore. All it was was a "comic book" of one of the episodes. I'll stick with WATCHING my anime instead.




I find that kind of manga to be the most annoying since there is nothing added to the experience by reading a comic based on a tv episode that uses THE SAME DIALOG.  At least the original Ranma books were different enough from the episodes based on them that it it didn't feel like you were experiencing something you already experienced, 

However, if they were to do a DM of the Ring or Darths and Droid take on the series, that would a worthwhile product.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:


> One time I thumbed thru a Ranma novel at the bookstore. All it was was a "comic book" of one of the episodes. I'll stick with WATCHING my anime instead.




This is an actual novel, not an "Ani-Manga".


----------



## Dog Moon

Vikings lost.  I'm sad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Vikings lost.  I'm sad.




You know who you have to kill.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> You know the wierd thing?  I'm wondering how many other similar events have happened or will happen on the web.




I would suspect it happens on every message board, to a greater or lesser extent. Some people are just nasty and manipulative.

I had some lovely news from work today - I got a raise!


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I had some lovely news from work today - I got a raise!




Me too!

Actually I got informed of it on Tuesday.  I hope it kicks in this week but properly next.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Oh lord, someone just pulled a Rev on another forum I am at. And due to my experiences with the Rev incident I pretty much knew it the whole time. .




Back when all of this was going on I knew someone was doing that within the Hive but didn't care.  I didn't know it going beyond posting here either which is where the truely bad part came from.

I still remember "Slider" talking about a fireplace on a barge in Maine during the month of Febuary.  Wouldn't happen.

oh well.  There is a bit of Loki in everyone I guess.


At least I make mine obvious with the Mega, Mania, Ugh, Al and Darth Mania "Personalities".


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Me too!
> 
> Actually I got informed of it on Tuesday.  I hope it kicks in this week but properly next.




Huzzah! Congrats!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I still remember "Slider" talking about a fireplace on a barge in Maine during the month of Febuary.  Wouldn't happen.
> 
> oh well.  There is a bit of Loki in everyone I guess.




I totally didn't see that one... but I think could how that wouldn't happen.. (Ie.. frozen water and a fireplace in a barge).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude...  It looks like Marvel might kill off off Magneto Cyclops or Emma Frost in X-Men Second Coming (along side cable since his series ends before the crossover)....  Too bad it wont last.


----------



## Aeson

You guys aren't going to see me around these parts much anymore. I'm tired of people looking over my shoulder.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You know who you have to kill.




New Orleans?  Wait, no, that would take a lot of work.  Maybe I'll just start trying to boycott that city.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I would suspect it happens on every message board, to a greater or lesser extent. Some people are just nasty and manipulative.
> 
> I had some lovely news from work today - I got a raise!




Congrats.

All I did was get wrote up. Guess equipment issues can't interfere with one's job function.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude...  It looks like Marvel might kill off off Magneto Cyclops or Emma Frost in X-Men Second Coming (along side cable since his series ends before the crossover)....  Too bad it wont last.




Typical Marvel.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> New Orleans?  Wait, no, that would take a lot of work.  Maybe I'll just start trying to boycott that city.




Minnesota coulda won that game had Brett not thrown that stupid interception at the end.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Minnesota coulda won that game had Brett not thrown that stupid interception at the end.




Well, that was one opportunity.  And if we hadn't gotten the stupid penalty right before that for too many men in the huddle.

Or if Adrian Peterson not fumbled the ball [or Favre since they gave the fumble to him] right before the half when we were on like the 5 yard line.

Or one of the other fumbles...

But even with those mistakes, it still came down to that final penalty and that final interception.  Gah...


----------



## Dog Moon

*Dog Moon, who is still sad about the Vikings...*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> New Orleans?  Wait, no, that would take a lot of work.  Maybe I'll just start trying to boycott that city.




Not necessarily.  All you have to do is have friends in HARRP and have them fire another HARRP blast in the Caribbean


----------



## Relique du Madde

HOLY CRAP!  4e GammaWorld!  Why do I have a feeling that eventually the 4e Space-Sci-Fi setting (since you know it has to happen eventually) will end up being Staw Wars :Q (since I really doubt that WoTC wants to have 4e Space-Sci-Fi to compete against Starwars, and I doubt they want to kill the line soon).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I _will _be at GenCon. Ordered my badge and booked my flight and my hotel yesterday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware, apple needs to stop reinventing the iPod and actually make a tablet computer..  they are starting to look like a one trick pony.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I _will _be at GenCon. Ordered my badge and booked my flight and my hotel yesterday.




Cool, I wish I could go, but I do not have the money or time to do so.


----------



## nerfherder

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I _will _be at GenCon. Ordered my badge and booked my flight and my hotel yesterday.



You'll have a great time.  Make sure you jump in and participate in all the parties, group meals, karaoke (don't worry, you don't have to sing!), and pickup games advertised here or at CM.  Everyone is much friendlier in real life than on message boards.

I really hope I can make it this year, and I'll definitely be looking out to meet you if I do.


----------



## Dog Moon

I still need to go some year.    Had planned to go two years ago to one, but at that point I'd lost my job and was working minimal hours and couldn't afford it.  Last year was spent catching up on debt and stuff.  Don't better right now though may be going to Vegas in March and if so, probably can't afford two expensive trips in a single year.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

nerfherder said:


> You'll have a great time.  Make sure you jump in and participate in all the parties, group meals, karaoke (don't worry, you don't have to sing!), and pickup games advertised here or at CM.  Everyone is much friendlier in real life than on message boards.
> 
> I really hope I can make it this year, and I'll definitely be looking out to meet you if I do.




Karaoke?  Huzzah!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I _will _be at GenCon. Ordered my badge and booked my flight and my hotel yesterday.




Have fun!



Galeros said:


> Cool, I wish I could go, but I do not have the money or time to do so.




I might would try to go if alot of my money didn't get sucked out by going to Dragoncon each year....


----------



## megamania

Some year I'll go..... possibly when I'm 85 and on my deathbed.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You guys aren't going to see me around these parts much anymore. I'm tired of people looking over my shoulder.




huh?!?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude...  It looks like Marvel might kill off off Magneto Cyclops or Emma Frost in X-Men Second Coming (along side cable since his series ends before the crossover)....  Too bad it wont last.




Magneto has been dead at least 6 times

Cyclops 2-3 times....

Emma hasn't yet and she needs to redeem herself for working with Osbourn.... so now Marvel will need to create a new T&A mutant....


----------



## megamania

Spent the day finishing up the adventure for my kids.  My son has a cursed dagger which will eventually turn him into a human (he is a Shifter).  To remove the curse he needs to visit fey in the deeper areas of Eldeen Reaches while dealing with Tieling sport hunters killing anything that moves- Fey or adventures!   Should be good.

Also finishing up artwork for a friend based on adventures we did about 9 years ago.  Wererat dwarves attacking a halfling barbarian.  

Reading up the fate of miniatures in WoTC.  Sounds sketchy still.  Almost seems like WoTC leaked info to test cunsumer reactions.  Orcus would be nice since I am building up to an adventure with him in it that will effect most of my Storyhours after Chaos Effect and Creation Schema major plots are wrapped up.

Crazy using 3-4 groups to do a story but something as big as these ought to do just that.

Creating new groups and organizations for the world.  The Millenium.  A group looking to improve the world (opposite of the Aurum) that is led by Dragons in secret.  I'm considering using the FR Harper Scout Prestige Class as a base for members.  Still looking around before deciding.

Anyhow....  I'm rambling so off I go.  Later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> huh?!?




See my pm.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Emma hasn't yet and she needs to redeem herself for working with Osbourn....



What about her banging Namor during the lead up to Dark Realm?  They really have to address that also.



> so now Marvel will need to create a new T&A mutant....



If the character is an X-Man , it won't happen.  I think theres a memo that limits the number of thong wearing female characters that could be part of the X-Men (and they went over the limit when Psylocke was ressed).  HOWEVER with that said, the next t&a mutant has to be a badguy since they most likely will kill off Selene at the end of necrosha.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Some year I'll go..... possibly when I'm 85 and on my deathbed.



I'd suggest waiting till your replacement clone arrived and you have transferred your conciousness to him.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Relique du Madde

dives out of the way.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bah!

My copy of No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle freezes at a certain point in the game. I have tried playing through that part twice, and it freezes at exactly the same point, and there are no scratches on the disc, so I guess I got a bad disc. I bought the year warranty on it, so hopefully I can get a disc that works on monday.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> See my pm.




Got it.

Not what I had thought had happened.

That said.... its why I stay here.

Ah well......  We'll be here waiting for him.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> What about her banging Namor during the lead up to Dark Realm?  They really have to address that also. .




Both smell fishy......  I was unaware of this.....  curious.



Relique du Madde said:


> If the character is an X-Man , it won't happen.  I think theres a memo that limits the number of thong wearing female characters that could be part of the X-Men (and they went over the limit when Psylocke was ressed).  HOWEVER with that said, the next t&a mutant has to be a badguy since they most likely will kill off Selene at the end of necrosha.




Badguy that will latter become a goodguy and then turn out to be a badguy in the end.

Phoenix
Gambit
Bishop
Emma Frost
Sabretooth
Angel

and I'm sure there are more


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I'd suggest waiting till your replacement clone arrived and you have transferred your conciousness to him.




I hope the clone is rich, studly, well built (interpet as you will) and healthier than I.  oh- and come quickly.... I'm impatient.


----------



## megamania

Spent the day at a store meeting then playing DnD with the kids.  They saved Mama Jura's egg and made friends.  The egg they saved was hatched and the baby dragon inside was named off of the three PCs.... Piikleafer

(Piik, Leaffa and Gilfer)

Also, the husband of one of Tammy's friends wants to try the game.  I may give it a run.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Both smell fishy......  I was unaware of this.....  curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Badguy that will latter become a goodguy and then turn out to be a badguy in the end.
> 
> Phoenix
> Gambit
> Bishop
> Emma Frost
> Sabretooth
> Angel
> 
> and I'm sure there are more



Hmm... maybe since Kitty Pryde is coming back, she'll be sluttified and becone a badguy.  But as for Bishop, I'm starting to think he was right and  Cyclops doomed us all.


----------



## megamania

wow








wow












ow







just learned my mother passed away sometime in th epast 3 days.

H1N1 victum


still sinking in



may be away for the next few days.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... maybe since Kitty Pryde is coming back, she'll be sluttified and becone a badguy.  But as for Bishop, I'm starting to think he was right and  Cyclops doomed us all.




its okay..... it's just a "phase" she is going through.












Cyclops....still possessed by Apocalypse, doomed all humans and mutants alike?!?   survival of the strongest


----------



## megamania

"may be away for the next few days."   or post like a motha for escapism purposes.......


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just learned my mother passed away sometime in th epast 3 days.
> 
> H1N1 victum
> 
> 
> still sinking in
> 
> 
> 
> may be away for the next few days.



I am sorry for your loss, megamania.


----------



## Mark

megamania said:


> just learned my mother passed away sometime in th epast 3 days.
> 
> H1N1 victum
> 
> 
> still sinking in
> 
> 
> 
> may be away for the next few days.





I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am sorry mega.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry to hear that mega.


----------



## megamania

Still have not heard cause of death but if H1N1 she will be only the third in the state to die from it.

course- she had parkinsin's Diseaee, dementia and weighed in over 300 (according to her...my guess more like 250) pounds at age 73.

Going up tomorrow to help pick up/do paperwork/etc with my brother and sister.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ouch.  That totally sucks Mega.  Definitely sorry to hear that.


----------



## Blackrat

Back from the Abyss. Had a nice chat with Yeenoghu and kicked Juiblex's ass. How's the world been in these thousands of years I was away?

Wait what?! I was only away a week


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... and during that week you missed the Apocalypse.  Ironically, the Carebears won.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, that explains all the rainbow-colors people are wearing... And I thought _something completely different_ had happened...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ah, that explains all the rainbow-colors people are wearing... And I thought _something completely different_ had happened...



Don't be so optimistic that something else didn't happen..   During the 11th hour of the battle, the Care bear's called their new member "Happiness" Bear.


----------



## Wereserpent

Boy I sure do wish I could get some sleep.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> just learned my mother passed away sometime in th epast 3 days.
> 
> H1N1 victum
> 
> still sinking in
> 
> may be away for the next few days.




Sorry to hear that, Mega.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Boy I sure do wish I could get some sleep.




Me too.  Hey, I can still wish for more sleep while at work, right?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just learned my mother passed away sometime in th epast 3 days.
> 
> H1N1 victum
> 
> 
> still sinking in
> 
> 
> 
> may be away for the next few days.




So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I had to work 13 hours yesterday because some didn't come in due to the 6" of snow we got Friday night/Saturday morning. 

We're getting freezing rain tonight. Have to work tomorrow.

Probably more snow between Thurs. night and Sat morning. That'll cancel the Star Trek club meeting scheduled for Saturday.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ouch.  13 hour workday.  That sucks.


So at work today, I got to legitimately search for 'Wang' today.  Didn't even realize what I was doing till it was done.  I was trying to find the correct spelling for Dr. Peiye Wang.  Wasn't sure of the name was Peiye or Peige due to the sloppy handwriting on the sheet.


----------



## CleverNickName

Sorry to hear the news, mega.  That really sucks.


----------



## Blackrat

Darth K'Trava said:


> I had to work 13 hours yesterday because some didn't come in due to the 6" of snow we got Friday night/Saturday morning.




And we just got 2 feet of snow last night. So far haven't heard that anyone would skip work due to that.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... and during that week you missed the Apocalypse.  Ironically, the Carebears won.




With the unexpected aid of the smurfs.   Damn you Papa Smurf!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> So at work today, I got to legitimately search for 'Wang' today.  .




In my best Bevis and Butthead snicker-  "He said wang"   snicker snicker


----------



## megamania

Post #300!  Its mine.  ALL MINE!



Anyway.   Though more quiet than reflective I'm back.

Luckily, after experiences with grandparent's and father's deaths, most of my mother's stuff was written up in her name and my sister.  Only a few Probate court things to be done.  Need to go up again for more cleaning and the such.

Ah well......  until later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was playing on the dev board...  all i have to say is DEFAULT WHITE AND BLUE makes me cry


----------



## megamania

It sucks kinda.... I may be financialy set in a bit.  




Having to work already at the store kinda sucks.  Back to Mack Thursday.  Its going to be rough redoing it all.

And getting used to sleeping 3 - 4 1/2 hours a night again.


----------



## megamania

Picked up the DVD- Planet Hulk


I was curious how it was going to work.

Decent but not incredible.  They switched out the Silver Surfer for Beta Ray Bill which kinda works (keeping in mind lincences)



More on Tales of Asgard which still looks good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<--- Feeling mischievous


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> <--- Feeling mischievous




Army Builder? 

See sig.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> <--- Feeling mischievous




I can tell.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Chirp chirp.  I hate it when I find myself unmotivated to do anything


----------



## Aeson

Sorry to hear about your mom, Andy. I haven't lost a parent yet so I can't relate. Hang in there.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BEST PHOTOSHOP EVAR!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just musing...

Will "Army Builder!" become the next "Ba Ba Booey!"?


(At least for gamers online...)


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> BEST PHOTOSHOP EVAR!!!




Ah-nah-nah-nah-nahhhhhhh    errrrrrrrr  EEEEE-YAHHHHH!!!!!  whomp


What will Sith Lord Hogg think of this.... damned southern rebels.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just musing...
> 
> Will "Army Builder!" become the next "Ba Ba Booey!"?
> 
> 
> (At least for gamers online...)




I hope so.  I just love how several ENW lawyers-members were in the fight due to the misrepresenting of trademark law.   It would be like our own version of "LEROY JENKINS!"


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Chirp chirp.  I hate it when I find myself unmotivated to do anything




I know the feeling.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> BEST PHOTOSHOP EVAR!!!




"Right about now, Han Duke & Chewcooter were rethinking their plan to sabotage Lord Hogg's weapons demonstration..."


----------



## megamania

The rebels will be captured and held by a poor excuse of a stormfighter.  Daisy in her slave outfit pops by.......  geeks and grown men whom have never dated go into a state best left unwritten.


----------



## megamania

welp... Daughter has a basketball game in the morning then I head up again.  

Sigh

Maybe I'll stop at Quarterstaff Games and Earth Prime Comics in Burlington.  Spend money I don't have.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Spend money I don't have.




The American Way..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> The rebels will be captured and held by a poor excuse of a stormfighter.  Daisy in her slave outfit pops by.......  geeks and grown men whom have never dated go into a state best left unwritten.




...in their pants.


----------



## CleverNickName

How 'bout them Saints?


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> How 'bout them Saints?




Don't know.  I didn't watch the game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've found myself looking trough a copy of _Sidewinder: Recoiled_ and I'm finding myself liking that book flavor of d20 Modern.  One thing i have to admit though is that the game's reload times really do suck considering that they went for semi-realistic.

But then again, from what I've been reading it seems like reloading a lot of western guns required taking taking a part the gun you were using (which is basically why a lot of westerns had people carry alot of guns and extra  bullet cylinders)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm... I had a wierd idea: What is Benjamin Button was a rpg Character (that is he starts out epic leveled and looses exp with each battle/adventure)?  How would that play out, and how long it would take for him to die (at first level)?


----------



## megamania

I'm back but I'm tired.


Glad Saints won.


Never got to see the game.... again.


Gonna get the kids to school then crash for awhile.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... I had a wierd idea: What is Benjamin Button was a rpg Character (that is he starts out epic leveled and looses exp with each battle/adventure)?  How would that play out, and how long it would take for him to die (at first level)?



That's not Benjamin Button, but the guy from Memento.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's not Benjamin Button, but the guy from Memento.




I only remember seeing part of that movie.  I should have wrote it down so I could remember.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, Memento was such an awesome movie.

I still like the 'So how many rooms am I currently renting?'  and the guy is like 'Three'.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!

Man, where is everyone?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon in the house!


----------



## Relique du Madde

UFOs... they are scary.


----------



## megamania

Ugly
Fat
Osters?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not oysters... Octopi


----------



## Wereserpent

It is snowing in Texas!


----------



## megamania

thus further proof that Earth's axis is shifting.  The northern hemisphere (that holds our continent) is more closer to the north pole.  With that in mind Australia should be becoming colder also as it moves closer to the south pole.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> thus further proof that Earth's axis is shifting.  The northern hemisphere (that holds our continent) is more closer to the north pole.  With that in mind Australia should be becoming colder also as it moves closer to the south pole.




Wait..  what about the super volcano that was supposed to erupt when that all happens?  And why wasn't parts of California been thrusted miles into the air for no apparent reason while causing a gravity vortex that makes it impossible for small commuter planes to ascend?


*I wont even mention that spacial-time distortion field that allowed him to drive pass Randy's on his way to the Santa Monica Airport from Culver City (which doesn't make sense since to do so he would have took at least a 30 minute city street detour when heading to an airport located within 15 minutes from where he lived) and still take off within 5 minutes while the devil faultline chased him throughout the entire city.


----------



## CleverNickName

Hmm.  I wish I had some dried apples to put in this bowl of oatmeal.

And bourbon.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait..  what about the super volcano that was supposed to erupt when that all happens?  And why wasn't parts of California been thrusted miles into the air for no apparent reason while causing a gravity vortex that makes it impossible for small commuter planes to ascend?.




Building up to 2012.  



Relique du Madde said:


> *I wont even mention that spacial-time distortion field that allowed him to drive pass Randy's on his way to the Santa Monica Airport from Culver City (which doesn't make sense since to do so he would have took at least a 30 minute city street detour when heading to an airport located within 15 minutes from where he lived) and still take off within 5 minutes while the devil faultline chased him throughout the entire city.





ah...... I myself will remain sane and calm for the end of the world.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> thus further proof that Earth's axis is shifting.  The northern hemisphere (that holds our continent) is more closer to the north pole.  With that in mind Australia should be becoming colder also as it moves closer to the south pole.




In my senoir year of High School (1988) I did a comicbook about the end of the world with superheroes in it.  I made it as real as I could within those rules.  The disaster was the shifting of the axis which effects everything    EVERYTHING.

Cool ideas that were hard thought then I saw King's The Stand and got annoyed at how easy his catalyst was.  Ah well.

Been thinking about doing comics again.  DnD has died in Vermont between the 4e and the economy (lack there of).   Who knows.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dnd may or may not be dead in Minnesota, but if you're a fan of Fantasy Flight Games products, looks like they're becoming awesome.  They're about to open an Event Center in Rosedale.  I totally need to go to that sometime.  No dnd, but Warhammer FRP and PLENTY of boardgame actions sounds cool.

It's funny though cause I used to spend more money on WotC products, but now I basically don't spend any [occasional minis from random sites kinda count, but that's it].  FFG and Paizo have become my sources of RPG/Boardgame purchases.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Except for Star Wars, I don't buy anything from WoTC.  The only real rpg company I buy from now is Green Ronin.


----------



## Dog Moon

Green Ronin have anything interesting?  I haven't really checked out much of their stuff for quite a long time actually.  I have a few Freeport books and the Advanced Bestiary or w/e their book of Templates was called, but that's about it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Speaking of gaming, the last few I have run have been kind of bleh.

The one I ran in Summer of 2007 was okay overall, the first session was probably the best I had ever run, but after that it was just average.

The one I ran in Summer of 2008(a Dragonlance game) lasted only a few sessions before stopping.

The one I ran in Summer of 2009(also a Dragonlance game) lasted a while, but we were unable to play the last session I had planned due to schedule issues.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only thing GR has that are of any interest are M&M books, but they tend to release every 4 - 6 months.


----------



## Mark

Relique du Madde said:


> The only thing GR has that are of any interest are M&M books, but they tend to release every 4 - 6 months.





I enjoyed Book of the Righteous and the map book Dungeons of Doom has been very handy.  I also liked the Advanced series and the Medieval Player's Handbook.  I picked up a ton of others when they were being cleared out at $2 and $5, and sometimes I pick one up and read it just for the fun of it, even if I don't plan to use it directly.  GR does maintain a consistently high quality with their gaming material.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Book of the Righteous was one of my favorite 3PP books for D&D, if only for the appendix dealing with variant Holy Knights.


----------



## Relique du Madde

They had several books I was interested in buying, though unfortunately they all vanished during their clearance sale (ie Shaman's Handbook and several other books).  I kind of wish some of them would be re released as part of the 3rd Era books, but alas they haven't. 

I did however get Sidewinder:Recoiled recently. .. thought that's not exactly a Green Ronin product, but instead is a product published through a Green Ronin imprint.


----------



## megamania

Many factors led to the demise of gaming around here.

1) family life  most of the players from from my 90's and 00's groups are now husbands and fathers.

2) 4e

3) the cost of gaming

4) a few local key people got an attitude (I count myself as one with my opinion of drug use and external activities)

5) burn out.  Several people were playing 1-2 games a week for the past decade

6) life happens   college, relocate for better jobs.  Southern Vermont is not an economic center.  Burlington/Montpelier dosen't even recognize we exist.



Speaking of work.... I have orders and a meeting to go to.  Later.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Today I played on my Xbox 360. And lo, it was awesome.

Mass Effect 2 has an insanely detailed world behind it (and I'm struggling a bit with the combat, but that'll come) and Bioshock 2 is insanely atmospheric (although I'm struggling a bit with the combat).

Clearly, I am out of touch and need to play games more to get better at this stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Book of the Righteous was one of my favorite 3PP books for D&D, if only for the appendix dealing with variant Holy Knights.




Oh, I have that book.  Guess I totally forgot that was by them.  hah.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The Wolfman is the funniest looking werewolf on the planet.  I wished they had not decided to use the original design  in the remake.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, Dog Moon has just been informed that Daria: The Complete Series will be available on Amazon.com on May 11th.  Dog Moon who will be preordering today!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Except for Star Wars, I don't buy anything from WoTC.  The only real rpg company I buy from now is Green Ronin.




I don't buy anything anymore from wotc because I don't play 4e and quit buying minis.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> BEST PHOTOSHOP EVAR!!!




I'm not sure if I should think it's bad or awesome....  Or just think, "oh, so wrong on so many levels..."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> "oh, so wrong on so many levels..."




Not as wrong as this:





In truth that wasn't nearly as messed up.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Not as wrong as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In truth that wasn't nearly as messed up.




Awesome.


So, though my team lost again at bowling [had been doing so well, but now on a losing streak  ] there was a hilarious moment where the girl on our team raised her first to her boyfriend.  She MEANT to say 'I want you to fist bump me' but she accidentally missed the word 'bump'.

Everyone knew she hadn't done it on purpose and it was the funniest thing that happened all night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> there was a hilarious moment where the girl on our team raised her first to her boyfriend.  She MEANT to say 'I want you to fist bump me' but she accidentally missed the word 'bump'.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yo Hivers!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Meeep meep!


----------



## megamania

Still reeling from life at my end.


Thinking about Gencon 2011.  By then Probate should be settled.  Thoughts?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

If it didn't compete with Dragoncon for my limited fundage, then I might consider it...

I should *really* consider bankruptcy to get rid of all this <bleeping> CC debt.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm finding the epic beard man meme funny especially since people have found old images and videos of his shenanigans and been posting them on the net.


----------



## megamania

Hangin' out watching Happy Feet.  Hoping to begin getting caught up on the kid's game.


----------



## Wereserpent

Kaboom!


----------



## megamania

Ka-Boom rebeats Dr. Doom while sweeping with a broom in his room.




er... something like that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I thought Dr Doom would own a roomba..


----------



## Wereserpent

Did the default number of posts per page just change to fifteen?


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Did the default number of posts per page just change to fifteen?




It would seem so...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> It would seem so...




Weird...

Oh, and how are you doing rat?


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Weird...
> 
> Oh, and how are you doing rat?




Why does your avatar have a fist up his mouth ?

Ah. Things move forward. Nothing special, just life.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Why does your avatar have a fist up his mouth ?
> 
> Ah. Things move forward. Nothing special, just life.




That is a mug of tea.

And same for me rat, I am just trying to finish college.


----------



## Blackrat

I should begin to study for uni again . At this rate, I'll get my degree once I'm retired...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I should begin to study for uni again . At this rate, I'll get my degree once I'm retired...




I am not looking forward to having to pay back those loans...

Ahhhh, oh well, at least I will have a degree, and hopefully some job experience if I can find a job before I graduate.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. The thing is, I have a job. Not a job I really want to do, but it pays the bills... If I go full time student, I'll be screwed


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. The thing is, I have a job. Not a job I really want to do, but it pays the bills... If I go full time student, I'll be screwed




Well, you could be half-time student. There are lots of people at my university who work and go to school.

I myself feel like such a slacker because of my lack of a job. It seems like pretty much everyone else has some kind of job.


----------



## Relique du Madde

boom?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> boom?




Huh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I myself feel like such a slacker because of my lack of a job. It seems like pretty much everyone else has some kind of job.




Similar boat, thought I have a job at my parent's restaurant and it's such a non-job.

It's wierd... for some reason lately my drive has been utterly destroyed and to use a nautical term, it's like I gotten myself becalmed.   On top of that I've been worrying about my family..  Mom got cancer. My dad's gold digger seems to be trying to cut him off  from everyone.  Grandma's been very sick and I've been hearing from my mom that my uncles aunts and cousins also aren't fairing well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Similar boat, thought I have a job at my parent's restaurant and it's such a non-job.
> 
> It's wierd... for some reason lately my drive has been utterly destroyed and to use a nautical term, it's like I gotten myself becalmed.   On top of that I've been worrying about my family..  Mom got cancer. My dad's gold digger seems to be trying to cut him off  from everyone.  Grandma's been very sick and I've been hearing from my mom that my uncles aunts and cousins also aren't fairing well.




I know the feeling.

My father's health is not too great, and financially we are not too well off. I feel bad because I want to get out of their hair as soon as I can so they do not have to worry about dealing with me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Huh?




Boom had to be said.


Sidenote, for some reason I thought Becalmed was another word... also started with a "B."  I had to check before I used it since it was a little strange typing out becalmed by I was thinking something else.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Boom had to be said.
> 
> 
> Sidenote, for some reason I thought Becalmed was another word... also started with a "B."  I had to check before I used it since it was a little strange typing out becalmed by I was thinking something else.




Oh.

And my drive to do anything has also been on the wane too. I am trying to write a paper right now and it is just a pain to even think about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I always hated writing papers.  They are always a pain


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I always hated writing papers.  They are always a pain




Yeah, one of my frustrations in general is that I lack something I am truly skilled at. I can not write a good paper and I have difficulty with higher mathematics as well. I can get along well with most people, but I lack good leadership skills.

Sorry to angst here, this paper is due on Tuesday, and I also have a mathematics test on Tuesday that I have to study for.


----------



## megamania

Smallville

Dexter

Monster Quest

X-Files


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Smallville
> 
> Dexter
> 
> Monster Quest
> 
> X-Files


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Smallville
> 
> Dexter
> 
> Monster Quest
> 
> X-Files




Bored

Never saw

Have no idea what that is

Was pretty good for the first few seasons


----------



## Relique du Madde

I saw the Book of Eli...  it was nothing like the trailer (thought the trailer did hint that alot of the plot hinged around a copy of the Bible Eli was carrying with him).  Over all I thought it was a good Post Apocalyptic movie.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Smallville
> 
> Dexter
> 
> Monster Quest
> 
> X-Files




Well since everyone else is copying this, I figured I would as well.  

Didn't think much of Smallville.

LOVE Dexter.  Great show.  Own the first three seasons.

Don't know what Monster Quest is.

A part of me wants to own X-Files, but the other part wonders if I really think it's good enough to own.  So I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  I wanted to avoid doing it... but since the cool kids are...

Needs Batman.

If only Dexter killed Dee-Dee and Mandark.  Wait.. wrong Dexter!

Never seen it.. not sure if better then Destination Truth..

Chonologically, Mulder then went to do the Red Shoe Diaries.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Needs Batman.




Now that you mention it... Would really have made the show much better to bring in Batman


----------



## megamania

We used to think about how to bring batman into it.

Bruce wayne, of Wayne Interprises, has issues with Lex Corp.  Goes to Smallville to deal with it.

While there he reads a newspaper about Metoer Freaks.

While placing Lex in his place, his natural detective skills would rapidly lead him to Clark.

It would end with him hinting that he knew a secret that he would keep.  A secret that only the Brave and the Bold could hold.


----------



## megamania

Dexter is a Showtime series.

It is about a serial killer whom targets.... serial killers.

The acting is both eerie and simple.   The series grows on you.


----------



## megamania

Monster Quest is a History Channel / Learning Channel series about the world's creatures that are mythical.  Bigfoot, Loch Ness and so on....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I watched Dexter season 1 and 2, but missed out on anything further. Brilliant series, though.

On another note, today I purchased Beatles Rock Band including drums, guitar and microphone for £50. I am very excited and can't wait to get it home and set up.


----------



## Dog Moon

Season 3 of Dexter is on Dvd, but Season 4 I don't think is out yet.  Ended up watching that On Demand for free, but eventually I'm sure I'll own that one as well.


----------



## megamania

I think I will order Season Two of Dexter, Smallville Season 8 and Monster Quest Season one next month.


----------



## megamania

welp....

updating the kid's Storyhour while watching "Hell in a Cell" (WWE).  


Taking much needed time off.

The last two weeks I have had headaches and dizziness.  Could be the diabetes, could be high blood pressure or I've finally over worked myself.  Took the last two days off from the factory and I am clearly feeling better which is good.

Kid's want to resume their game tomorrow.  Looks like I will.  Tim's cursed dagger kicks in.  He will go from being a shifter to a human.

The sneak spotted my notes and knows which takes much of the fun out of it.  I may have to tinker with it some more just to keep him on his toes.


----------



## megamania

Do Do Do so that I can be Done Done Done......


The Hive is so not the way it used to be.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Do Do Do so that I can be Done Done Done......
> 
> 
> The Hive is so not the way it used to be.....




Yeah... we need to create a spam bot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Rat!


USA to Finland 6 to 1.   I seriously doubt Finland purposely lost that game so they could get the bronze.... or go home empty handed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... we need to create a spam bot.




new nike tennis shoes for sale! great deal, never find a deal like this any where else. Only $19.99!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> new nike tennis shoes for sale! great deal, never find a deal like this any where else. Only $19.99!




Nikes?!?!  Screw that   I only tend to wear boots and boot-like footwear.


----------



## Relique du Madde

America needs a new Emperor.

I nominate myself!  I just need to come up with a cool title since Emperor of these United States and Protector of Mexico wasd already taken by Emperor Norton I.


----------



## megamania

I never thought playing a pixie could be so much fun until my kids met one.

What a riot.

Now to be more serious they will face a handful of Teifling safari hunters hunting on Pixie lands.    oye!


----------



## megamania

Crazy stuff about first the Haiti quake then the Chili one.   Makes one "haiti Chili" and like the food.  



Thinking plate taconics.... we are do for a biggy.  Two big quakes so close in region suggests a lot of moving / flexing.  Something should be happing either in Argintina or.... the US now.


I wonder if the world will even care if we have a 8+ quake.  We pay for the 3rd world countries but I doubt anyone will help us.

ahhhh..... such is life.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Rat!
> 
> 
> USA to Finland 6 to 1.   I seriously doubt Finland purposely lost that game so they could get the bronze.... or go home empty handed.




trollin' ?



How are the games going?   I have not paid the least attention to them this year.   Several of the Olympians are from Vermont including one from the next town over.  Kinda neat but considering we invented and expanded snow boarding and the such I guess we should have the "best of the best".  (speaking of trollin' )


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> trollin' ?



Heh heh.    



> How are the games going?   I have not paid the least attention to them this year.   Several of the Olympians are from Vermont including one from the next town over.  Kinda neat but considering we invented and expanded snow boarding and the such I guess we should have the "best of the best".  (speaking of trollin' )



America is in the lead for the medal count.  The next country are the Germans followed by the Cannucks.  The only sport I've been remotely paying attention to is Hockey (my little brother playing Hockey sort of caused the entire family to pay some attention to the sport).


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I never thought playing a pixie could be so much fun until my kids met one.
> 
> What a riot.
> 
> Now to be more serious they will face a handful of Teifling safari hunters hunting on Pixie lands.    oye!




Pixies are nasty little buggers.  In one game I annoyed my group with an pixie encounter that nearly downed several pcs before they fled.


----------



## megamania

Its 9:55am Sunday the 28th and all is well.











Then the Eldeen Reaches Storyhour begins........


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Pixies are nasty little buggers.  In one game I annoyed my group with an pixie encounter that nearly downed several pcs before they fled.




Leaffa (my Daughter)
hair tied
everfilling mug stolen then brazenly used right next to her
Got her to play a game of "20 questions"

Gilfer (my Son)
Pantsed
Nose glowed red / then blue when he said he didn't like his red glowing nose
words "Boring" painted on his forehead

Piik (my Bugbear)
weapons tied behind his back
flowers in his hair
toe nails magicaly turned pretty pink - then his finger nails

Nite (Druids animal companion)
Flowers in hair and pink nails also before it decided to hide behind a tree

Then the wjole game of word games and association and being invisible 99% of the time.


Yeah..... it was fun.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Rat!
> 
> 
> USA to Finland 6 to 1.   I seriously doubt Finland purposely lost that game so they could get the bronze.... or go home empty handed.



Ofcourse they lost on purpose . I'm relieved. At least now I don't need to worry about all the hype that gold would have resulted... Damn, it'd be a neverending media-hype...


megamania said:


> trollin' ?



Hehee, nah, he's referring to our IM discussions 

Talking about those... Damn, the player's wiped the floor with that BBEG I told you about. Once he grabbed the Lightsaber blade they decided that it's a SERIOUS baddie, and they all used a destiny point on their attacks  He nearly escaped too. Though they did leave the body... *Cue the ominous music*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ofcourse they lost on purpose . I'm relieved. At least now I don't need to worry about all the hype that gold would have resulted... Damn, it'd be a neverending media-hype...
> 
> Hehee, nah, he's referring to our IM discussions




Damn... the US Hockey Team choked in overtime..  The gold went to the Cannucks. Silver to the USA and the Bronze to Finland.

As for media hype, I doubt the US would make any about our winning the most medals. Then again, if there was any I'd suspect that it was all manufactured to distract the American People from something big going down in the Government.  That's because the only thing America really cares about sports wise is Baseball, Basketball and Football (American Football, not that hellish game everyone else in the world calls football).



Blackrat said:


> Talking about those... Damn, the player's wiped the floor with that BBEG I told you about. Once he grabbed the Lightsaber blade they decided that it's a SERIOUS baddie, and they all used a destiny point on their attacks  He nearly escaped too. Though they did leave the body... *Cue the ominous music*



Wtf?  They didn't behead him then vaporize the brain?  They almost diverse Cyber BBEG to come after them now.. *


*Of course you have to be careful or the Cyber-BBEG would suffer from Villian decay.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Piik (my Bugbear)
> weapons tied behind his back
> flowers in his hair
> toe nails magicaly turned pretty pink - then his finger nails
> 
> Nite (Druids animal companion)
> Flowers in hair and pink nails also before it decided to hide behind a tree




Funny Sad thing is I've once playing a game where that would have caused one of the character/player to go berserk.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finland didn't lose deliberately to get to the Bronze medal round.

Finland's players probably DRANK deliberately in order to increase their probability of getting to the Bronze medal round.  And you know what it's like when Finns drink _deliberately _as opposed to the way they drink normally...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> As for media hype, I doubt the US would make any about our winning the most medals. Then again, if there was any I'd suspect that it was all manufactured to distract the American People from something big going down in the Government.  That's because the only thing America really cares about sports wise is Baseball, Basketball and Football (American Football, not that hellish game everyone else in the world calls football).



You mean Hand-Egg and not Football? Yeah, the thing is, Finland is a "hockey nation". If we'd won, the media wouldn't let go for at least a few weeks. The bronze at least will be forgotten in a week or so...



> Wtf?  They didn't behead him then vaporize the brain?  They almost diverse Cyber BBEG to come after them now.. *
> 
> 
> *Of course you have to be careful or the Cyber-BBEG would suffer from Villian decay.



Yeah, I'm so freaking tempted to bring him back. The problem is that the BBEG of the whole campaign is supposed to come back with cyber-enhancements too. Making that twice seems lame... *Maybe bring in identical twin*


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And you know what it's like when Finns drink _deliberately _as opposed to the way they drink normally...




Um... Instead of getting drunk gradually over night, they get drunk fast and go berserk?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You mean Hand-Egg and not Football? Yeah, the thing is, Finland is a "hockey nation". If we'd won, the media wouldn't let go for at least a few weeks. The bronze at least will be forgotten in a week or so...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm so freaking tempted to bring him back. The problem is that the BBEG of the whole campaign is supposed to come back with cyber-enhancements too. Making that twice seems lame... *Maybe bring in identical twin*




Hmm...  Maybe a misdirection.    IE his disciple takes his identity and decides to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Wereserpent

There are a lot of Chess Variants.

Chess variant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn...and I thought normal chess was confusing.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn...and I thought normal chess was confusing.




Try the 3d version from Star Trek


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahhh, studying for a Spanish test...

Not very fun...

Other languages were never my strength...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I took 3 years of Spanish in High School. Forgot most of it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn...and I thought normal chess was confusing.




Yeah, but some of those look sort of awesome.

Like this one: Bughouse chess: (also known as Double chess, Exchange chess, Siamese chess, Swap chess, Tandem chess, Matrix chess) two teams of two players face each other on two boards. Allies use opposite colours and give captured pieces to their partner.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:


> I took 3 years of Spanish in High School. Forgot most of it.




I can not even begin to learn it as my professor speaks 99% in Spanish, and does not know English very well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Ahhh, studying for a Spanish test...





			
				Everyone else said:
			
		

> stuff..





Galeros said:


> I can not even begin to learn it as my professor speaks 99% in Spanish, and does not know English very well.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZzMcwBSryg]YouTube - Mexican American's -Cheech & Chong[/ame]

[sblock="Low Bandwidth Version"]
*Mexican Americans* by Cheech and Chong

Mexican Americans don't like to just get into gang fights,
they like flowers and music and white girls named Debbie too.

Mexican Americans are named Chata and Chella and Chima
and have a son in law named jeff.

Mexican Americans don't like to get up early in the morning
but they have to so they do it real slow.

Mexican Americans love education so they go to night school
and they take spanish and get a B.

Mexican Americans love their Nana's and their Nono's and their
Nena's and their Neno's........ Nano Nano Nena Nono!

Mexican Americans don't like to go to the movies where the
dude has to wear contact lenses to make his blue eyes brown
cause don't it make my brown eyes blue.....
[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent

lolwut?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cheech and Chong are gods.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> I can not even begin to learn it as my professor speaks 99% in Spanish, and does not know English very well.



My professors used to recommend watching spanish-language TV. I don't understand how people learn languages by watching TV.

Buena suerte!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> My professors used to recommend watching spanish-language TV. I don't understand how people learn languages by watching TV.
> 
> Buena suerte!




Why not walk outside in Huston's Barrios or sit in any restaurant close to the kitchen?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think its partly things like watching shows you're familiar with in your native tongue- I know, for instance, that I could watch all of the 3 Stooges stuff in Hungarian.  Ditto Gilligan's Island.

And I watch enough of shows like that, I'm going to be able to pick up on certain linguistic substitutions.  Take GI for instance...by my second episode- heck, possibly by the second commercial break- I will probably have figured out the Hungarian words for "Professor" "Skipper" and "coconut", maybe even "minnow" and "storm"

Then there's that whole "common word" and "visual cues" thing.

If you are standing next to a Hungarian having a phone conversation, and you hear him repeating a word while nodding his head, you'll figure out pretty soon that "egen" means "yes."

Or you'll see a "No Smoking", "Police", "Stop" or "Danger!" sign and figure that one out.

Do it long enough...


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Why not walk outside in Huston's Barrios or sit in any restaurant close to the kitchen?



The first because I value my health and well-being, and the second because... well, the same reason for both.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think its partly things like watching shows you're familiar with in your native tongue- I know, for instance, that I could watch all of the 3 Stooges stuff in Hungarian.  Ditto Gilligan's Island.
> 
> And I watch enough of shows like that, I'm going to be able to pick up on certain linguistic substitutions.  Take GI for instance...by my second episode- heck, possibly by the second commercial break- I will probably have figured out the Hungarian words for "Professor" "Skipper" and "coconut", maybe even "minnow" and "storm"
> 
> Then there's that whole "common word" and "visual cues" thing.
> 
> If you are standing next to a Hungarian having a phone conversation, and you hear him repeating a word while nodding his head, you'll figure out pretty soon that "egen" means "yes."
> 
> Or you'll see a "No Smoking", "Police", "Stop" or "Danger!" sign and figure that one out.
> 
> Do it long enough...



I suppose I can understand watching a show you're already familiar with, but the process (whether you're familiar with the show or not) is pretty long and, in my opinion, painful. I'd get bored and give up before I figured out what they were saying. Then again, I'd be much better at it if I had a book (textbook or dictionary) and pronunciation guide to help me out as I watched. But, then I'd probably do just fine with just the book (for most languages).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Jdvn1 said:


> My professors used to recommend watching spanish-language TV. I don't understand how people learn languages by watching TV.
> 
> Buena suerte!



Reading, writing, watching TV, all gives you practice. But you probably need to reach a certain basic level of understanding in the language before it will work. 

After school, my training in English consisted of reading roleplaying books, writing on message boards, and watching a lot of TV and movies on English. 

The book/boards stuff wouldn't help me understanding spoken English. That can be fiendishly difficult, but TV and movies expose you to a variety of accents and over time, you learn to understand them. 

The only thing I am missing is practice actually speaking English.


----------



## Blackrat

Ditto to the Archmage. I'm fiendishly good in english. To the degree that my written english is better than finnish. But I just don't get to speak it enough and so my spoken english sounds really nasty. Though I've heard that english speaking chicks really like the accent


----------



## Jdvn1

Having to get to a certain level makes more sense to me. What I work on when I do that sort of thing is practice listening/comprehension speed (people talk fast) and expand my vocabulary.

On a side note, in my area, there are groups that get together (at coffee shops and such) to practice speaking Spanish with one another, or Sign Language--there are groups for a variety of different languages. Are there things like that in you areas? (I promise, you won't lose your accent, the girls will still love you  )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Though I've heard that english speaking chicks really like the accent




That's only if you speak with a French, German, or a British accent.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lots of language talk while I was away I see.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> That's only if you speak with a French, German, or a British accent.



I thought they liked all foreign accents.


Galeros said:


> Lots of language talk while I was away I see.



Did you expect us to talk without using language?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> I thought they liked all foreign accents.




I'm pretty sure that they don't like certain accents which are routinely encountered at the local convenience store.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm pretty sure that they don't like certain accents which are routinely encountered at the local convenience store.



Hah! Point, Relique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I find myself wondering, what would be better, creating a totally new world for a near futuristic setting or just placing it on an alternate earth.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I find myself wondering, what would be better, creating a totally new world for a near futuristic setting or just placing it on an alternate earth.



Use Caprica. 

There is probably no clear answer, though I suspect one of the appeals of a near-future setting on (alternate) Earth is that you have a solid background that people can relate to and constrast the changes better. But then, maybe what we know about Earth stands in the way. For example, maybe your story would benefit from another habitable planet in the same solar system. A specific twist? Maybe you want to change too much on alternate Earth? The more you want to play with Earth myths, rumors and conspiracy theories, the better it is to use (alternate) Earth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's sort of wierd.  I've bee nthinking about what changes truly change Earth history and I've been realizing that some things could easily be handwaved in without drastically changing history, but others tend to destroy history, alter it drastically, or changes the perception if it in unintended ways.  

For instance I was thinking about some elements from my old setting (that was a 'near future' version of a DnD homebrew) and been wondering what elements could actually transfer over to an alternate Earth.  For instance, I could add in alot of different fantasy races, but as soon as I add in more then one "can't be mistaken for humans" things become difficult.  

Then the most bizzare thing is that even though supernatural elements don't really effect things one major stylistic element seems to effect history greatly and that world as a whole even if other drastic changes don't.  That is, in that setting, there were no Nation States. Instead there were walled city states.  Its wierd, in the homebrewed setting it was because of wars, undead, and monsters.  But then, in an alternate earth setting, those same reasons tend to give it a post-apocalyptic* mood (instead of a overly paranoid/xenophobic culture/society), which is something I did not have in mind.



* Note:  Their was also suposed to be an implied dystopian/utopian feel to the society.


----------



## Wereserpent

For myself, I have been wanting to run a game in the early Fifth Age of Krynn (That is Dragonlance's setting).

Ideally it would be a real life group using the SAGA system (Thanks Aeson!)

But I realize that may not be possible right now due to how my life is right now, so I am just making up plots and monsters for now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> I can not even begin to learn it as my professor speaks 99% in Spanish, and does not know English very well.




Yuck.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm pretty sure that they don't like certain accents which are routinely encountered at the local convenience store.




Or at construction sites.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know what you mean...when I went to Russia in 2005, my tour group was passing a building under renovation and I heard some guy shout out

"Ay, CHICA!  ¿Hace usted consiguió a un hombre?  WOOOOOOOOOOO!"

(OK, I'm lying _just_ a little bit.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I know what you mean...when I went to Russia in 2005, my tour group was passing a building under renovation and I heard some guy shout out
> 
> "Ay, CHICA!  ¿Hace usted consiguió a un hombre?  WOOOOOOOOOOO!"
> 
> (OK, I'm lying _just_ a little bit.)




Danny you're doing it wrong. 

It's  "Ay, Chica! ¿Quiere  [Abuela inadecuada*]? Oyame,  [Abuela inadecuada ]!  ¿Quiere  [Abuela inadecuada*]? WOOOOOOOOOOO! "


*Abuela inadecuada  translates to Grandma Inappropriate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I was just trying to be nice, not give you the actual text of a shout from a...how would it be in 4Ed?...Skybuilder Wolfcaller.

We both also forgot the _[Gesture]_[Abuela inadecuada]_[/Gesture]_.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We both also forgot the _[Gesture]_[Abuela inadecuada]_[/Gesture]_.




lol.

Ironically, on the radio they just played a small news snippet about harassment claims being issued against construction workers.


----------



## Aeson

I thought I'd share. My roommate and I moved out of our apartment in the city and moved into a house in the burbs. My experiement with city living is on hold it seems. Oddly enough the racial makeup of the neighborhood hasn't changed much from the apartment.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I thought I'd share. My roommate and I moved out of our apartment in the city and moved into a house in the burbs. My experiement with city living is on hold it seems. Oddly enough the racial makeup of the neighborhood hasn't changed much from the apartment.




Stay away from that old white doctor's house.  I hear he's a serial killer.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Stay away from that old white doctor's house. I hear he's a serial killer.



 Funny you should say that. The only other white guy on our street is an old guy.lol


----------



## Aeson

I haven't slept well this week and all the moving didn't help. I'm so tired. I'm actually thinking of taking a nap here at work. My body might do it anyway.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If you do, make sure to set up a proximity alarm and maybe set up a camera loop or two (if there are any in the area).  It should work, or at least it does in the movies.


I can't wait to see Alice and Wonderland... thing that scuks though is that since it's supposed to rain bad tomorrow, I'm not going have a chance to see it with my GF for at least a week.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I thought I'd share. My roommate and I moved out of our apartment in the city and moved into a house in the burbs. My experiement with city living is on hold it seems. Oddly enough the racial makeup of the neighborhood hasn't changed much from the apartment.




Congrats on the move Aeson! I hope this works out better for you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I admit, I was bored, so I stated up some vehicles for M&M.  I'm not sure if a scooter should have a toughness of 8 (like regular motorcycles)..  However, I will say that I really doubt someone would use a moped or a scooter in a M&M game unless if it was heavily RP driven (or anime).



		Code:
	

NAME	  STRENGTH   SPEED   DEFENSE   TOUGH  SIZE  COST
Micro Car   	20	 5	10	8    Medium  10/2
Moped	        10	 3	10	6    Medium  4/1
Motor-tricycle	20	 5	10	8    Medium  10/2
Scooter	        15	 4	10	7    Medium  7/2


----------



## Wereserpent

Agility: 7A
Dexterity: 4D
Endurance: 5B
Strength: 7A
Reason: 5B
Perception: 5C
Spirit: 9A
Presence: 9A

Wealth: 8-Nobility
Quests: 10-5 cards
Nature: Resolute
Demeanor: Opinionated

Mysticism Spheres-81 Spell Points
Animism
Necromancy
Spiritualism

Sorcery Schools-25 Spell Points
Divination

A character I made using the Dragonlance SAGA system (Thanks Aeson!)

No he does not have a name.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Name him purple.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Name him purple.




???


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Name him purple.




Did you just read this thread?

UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - What did I just see; a zombie, or a normal person?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.  However, I was thinking that the name Purple would make more sense then the name Prince.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  However, I was thinking that the name Purple would make more sense then the name Prince.




..................


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## megamania

My back aches.


----------



## Blackrat

Hopefully it's just some normal muscle ache...


----------



## megamania

Lotta lifting and a buncha stress.

But not a pull (been there.... never again if I can help it).


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Lotta lifting and a buncha stress.
> 
> But not a pull (been there.... never again if I can help it).




Yeah, I hear it's all of Nine Hells in one...


----------



## Blackrat

Had an awesome gaming session on saturday. With an awesome plan and a skill challenge followed by a short fight, my group of level 10 characters took down a CL 16 enemy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Smells like steampunk.


----------



## Wereserpent

Multi-Thread Drifting!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eventhough WIRED magazine is heavily Apple-Fanboi-rific, I love reading artivles on their site about the HP Slate.  It's funny how the Apple-fantards all think that the iPAD was announced before the HP Slate and how pad-computers never existed or was talked about before the iPod touch.

I also find it funny how people seem to love typing out "M$" when Apple is also a big greedy corporation that likes limiting the user's ability to obtain content without it being sold through apple's app stores.  If Bill Gates tried that, you know they would be hit with the monopoly ban-hammer (and have in the EU).


----------



## CleverNickName

I thought that only self-acclaimed "artists" liked Mac computers...


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> I thought that only self-acclaimed *kool-aid drinking* "artists" liked Mac computers...




fify.

True artists use UNIX/Linux (since what is more creative then building your own computer OS).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*ahem*_

Point of clarification-

While I'm a Mac guy who uses his for jewelry design, visual and musical arts- as well as running his law practice- I'm not the kind who would make those kinds of errors.



> what is more creative then building your own computer OS




Egads! Almost anything!







> If Bill Gates tried that, you know they would be hit with the monopoly ban-hammer (and have in the EU).




The difference is that Microsoft has 80+% of the market- Apple has never controlled more than 11%.  Simply put, competitive companies can get away with things that monopolies or near-monopolies cannot.  By law.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The difference is that Microsoft has 80+% of the market- Apple has never controlled more than 11%.  Simply put, competitive companies can get away with things that monopolies or near-monopolies cannot.  By law.




So in other words, its in apple's best interest to put out several stinkers so that they will remain at the 10% market share since once they surpass 30% they become fairgame for anti-trust legislation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah...when they put out stinkers, they shrink to about 5% market share...and Bill starts buying their stock to help him avoid antitrust suits.

FWIW, I'm not that impressed with their new iPad or whatever they're going to call it.  Its nice, but its not a game changer like Apple can deliver when they really put their best & brightest on it.

I was thinking about getting an e-Reader, and while the iPad can serve as one, it doesn't do enough else well enough for me to buy one.  Perhaps the 2nd or 3rd generation...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not interested in an iPad, not because I'm not an Apple fan, but because I'd like a tablet computer not a large sized iPod/iPhone or an e-Reader.

If it wasn't for the fact that the HP Slate is coming out at the end of the year, I'd buy that.  However, since it is, I'm going to buy a laptop in the nearfuture.


----------



## Wereserpent

Multi-Topic Drifting!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Multi-car drifting!







C-c-c-c-combo Block!


----------



## Wereserpent

Multi-Track Drifting!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Multi-Track Drifting!


----------



## Wereserpent

Multi Track Drifting - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap!  The Meme-Singularity has formed!!!!11111!!11!11!   We're dooomed!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here's a random thing I read about. A Japanese designer wants this to be the international exit sign:





.

Americans are complaining because we like to use* EXIT* and *EXIT* on our exit signs you know, because we read English and understand that the word EXIT in red means "in case of danger, exit here or EXIT here, or your life will be in danger."  We also understand that when we use EXIT in green it means "if you need to leave, go here to exist or go here to exist."

Personally, I think that symbol is somewhat confusing since if posted outside, it could read as "Enter Here."  If you place that guy reversed and place it on the outside of a building it then reads "You could only exit through this door".

Maybe what that icon needs is something else to make it meaningful.


----------



## Wereserpent

???


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4Ooz95ulU]YouTube - Tarman[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a random thing I read about. A Japanese designer wants this to be the international exit sign:




I actually didn't know they use that sign elsewhere, but that's the sign we use here in Finland. If they use it in Japan too, then it already is "international"... It's just that you americans don't want to play with us


----------



## Relique du Madde

The thing about that image is that it's almost the logo of our phonebook lolol.


----------



## Dog Moon

We Americans are different!  We LIKE to be different!  And what's up with this weird Metric System I occasionally hear about?  What kind of people use THAT?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> We Americans are different!  We LIKE to be different!  And what's up with this weird Metric System I occasionally hear about?  What kind of people use THAT?




It's a way of inflating one's ego by substituting in a larger number for a smaller number (or a smaller number for a larger one)..  if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a random thing I read about. A Japanese designer wants this to be the international exit sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Americans are complaining because we like to use* EXIT* and *EXIT* on our exit signs you know, because we read English and understand that the word EXIT in red means "in case of danger, exit here or EXIT here, or your life will be in danger."  We also understand that when we use EXIT in green it means "if you need to leave, go here to exist or go here to exist."
> 
> Personally, I think that symbol is somewhat confusing since if posted outside, it could read as "Enter Here."  If you place that guy reversed and place it on the outside of a building it then reads "You could only exit through this door".
> 
> Maybe what that icon needs is something else to make it meaningful.




I don't think that symbol is confusing at all, and I think it's very useful to see if you're a) in a non-English speaking country or b) a non-English speaker in an English-speaking country. 

That said, we use it in the UK everywhere.

Also - you wouldn't use that symbol anywhere outside! It's a pictogram for EXIT! You don't EXIT the outside, you ENTER a building and you don't need a pictogram for that. 

Anyway, the Cake is a lie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Also - you wouldn't use that symbol anywhere outside! It's a pictogram for EXIT! You don't EXIT the outside, you ENTER a building and you don't need a pictogram for that.




Well.. when you ENTER A BUILDING you are actually are EXITING THE OUTSIDE.    It's kind of like how in old RPGs the main cities and every building was a "zone" from the overland map.  



> Anyway, the Cake is a lie.



That was because I ate it before you left the test chamber.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Peeks in the Hive*

Brains!

*Leaves*


----------



## Wereserpent

"This is… unusual… but even though it shouldn't have happened… it was special."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Weird dream the other night.

I dreamt that my Mom's new pet obsession was Pygmy Polar Bears.  She had one that was about 3' tall and about 200lbs.  And it didn't particularly like me.

So I'm puttering around my parents' house, doing some housework and its following me around like a dog.  Every once in a while, I'd reach down and pet its ears...and it would shake off my hand, and slowly take my hand in its mouth- not biting me, just applying gentle pressure.

As if it were telling me to stop scratching its ears or petting it without actually hurting me.  Like it was_ peeved._

And yet, it kept following me around, practically underfoot.  The.  Whole.  Damned.  Dream.

Stupid Pygmy Polar Bears.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> "This is… unusual… but even though it shouldn't have happened… it was special."




Response A:  




*This is.......SPARTA!!!!! UNUSUAL!!!!*

Response B:





Response C:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Weird dream the other night.
> 
> 
> SNIP!!
> 
> Stupid Pygmy Polar Bears.









  I haven't really had any strange dreams lately...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom's been sending me panda pix lately...perhaps the next dream will be about Pygmy Panda Bears.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hah hah...  why not both?






Ever been in a creative mood but for some unknown reason have had your creativity so unfocused that all your desires end up going no where?  Thats how I've been.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Ever been in a creative mood but for some unknown reason have had your creativity so unfocused that all your desires end up going no where?  Thats how I've been.




Yep.  I've filled 2 entire sketchbooks of jewelry designs devoted to just a couple of stones...which ultimately wound up in fairly simple and elegant designs...5 years later.

I have composed a couple dozen songs...but haven't recorded any of them.

I have several hundred pages of unpublished stories.

I have a PDA full of data for several campaigns...and PCs...and NPCs...

The campaign stuff is, in some ways, the most annoying.  I started writing that stuff in there because I hit the wall creatively in a D&D campaign and simply ENDED it in 2003 or so.  In 2005, without running any game, I finally started making some notes.

I didn't run ANY of those campaigns until 2009...and that game imploded pretty quickly- the guys simply didn't care for M&M.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I didn't run ANY of those campaigns until 2009...and that game imploded pretty quickly- the guys simply didn't care for M&M.




Part of the problem for me has always been a combination of not having a table group, finishing up school, and having crappy work hours.

When I try to create stuff for a campaign to run as a pbp the main worried I have are that it will die or no one would be interested.  Like for instance, I've been refining some ideas I've been having for a while and been hitting the same problems both rules and setting wise. 

Things pretty much come down to:

1. How to run Fantasy/Western Steam Punk without making too much patches to the gaping holes in d20 M/F/P or Saga Edition.  Would people actually play M&M Fantasy Steampunk, and if not, would it just be better to run a pulp-super hero game using some of those ideas I had? 

2. Alternate Earth or a totally new world? If I use an alternate earth, what lead to the changes taking place?  Why use a totally new world?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't know why I'm thinking out alot of the logistics behind  the setting rather then just creating NPCs and writing like 5 pages worth of notes (like I did when I ran Salton City) then starting the game.  It seems like this "project/setting" diserves a butload of information and thought.  Like it needs to be more.

Also, at the same time, I've been thinking about just creating a skelital framework for it on enworld (as a rogues gallery post) and opening it up to expansion via having it become a shared world (especially if it's ran using M&M).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Like for instance, I've been refining some ideas I've been having for a while and been hitting the same problems both rules and setting wise.
> 
> Things pretty much come down to:
> 
> 1. How to run Fantasy/Western Steam Punk without making too much patches to the gaping holes in d20 M/F/P or Saga Edition.  Would people actually play M&M Fantasy Steampunk, and if not, would it just be better to run a pulp-super hero game using some of those ideas I had?




My rule of thumb is that unless I have a particularly pressing reason to use a particular system- more players familiar with X RPG; Z RPG handles a certain mechanic that will be in use a LOT extremely well- any genre-bending game I run will be in the most flexible system I can convince people to play that I'm comfortable running.

My default choice would be HERO.  But if I've got players who hate it, I'll ask about M&M.  In one game group, the main choice would have been GURPS.



> 2. Alternate Earth or a totally new world? If I use an alternate earth, what lead to the changes taking place?  Why use a totally new world?




Almost by definition, any RPG set on Earth will be an Alternate Earth.  The key question is how much variation is necessary to support the campaign.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Almost by definition, any RPG set on Earth will be an Alternate Earth.  The key question is how much variation is necessary to support the campaign.




Well yeah.  The amount of variation I'm thinking about is along the lines of this:
1. That is magic and the supernatural always having always existed to some degree and is common knowledge.  
2. Map changes.  Well, to a degree this could be easy, but then again it could be the most difficult aspect of tweaking earth (since it also reaches into history and politics).

  For instance, New Hope City replaces Long Beach California and it adsorbed several of the nearby towns (including San Pedro).  At the same time, Los Angeles failed to annex much of the LA Basin, and ends up being land locked.  As a result, the freeway set up would change to reflect the decrease in Los Angeles' importance and LAX would be moved.  Now, the big question is, what happened during the LA Water-Wars?  That actually is a big important question since LA essentially screwed over much of the South-West and central California as they tried to suck up as much water using their influence and oil-based power.

  When I was thinking about Steampunk, one thought that crossed my mind was what if different human cultures didn't have the tendency towards national unification and consolidation? In this case, America would have been a Confederacy, but what about Europe?  Would the Europeans have fought the Napoleonic wars or even WWI and WWII?  If WWI and WWII happened, would Europe eventually ended up with the current map?   In a way, I thought this would make a more interesting idea/setting then the standard super-hero-comic version of earth.  However, its also very hard to contemplate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One starting place you might consider is checking out the work of Harry Turtledove, a master of Alt. History.

Others would include SM Stirling and Kurt Giambastiani, or the _Charlie Jade_ series.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I haven't really had any strange dreams lately...




That is a very cute pic.

I finished Mass Effect 2 last night. Frickin' awesome. In fact so awesome I immediately started playing it again with a new character but aiming to play in a different way, just because I wanted to experience it again.

Kind of like how sometimes you leave a movie and you're wondering about just queuing up and going back in to see it again. 

Plus, I'm doing proper blogging again (see link in sig) although we'll have to see how long this spate lasts! I'm going to have to make a rule that I must blog at least 3 times a week, or it'll get abandoned.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have a Mexican Coke, it is pretty good.

I also picked up _Libris Mortis_ at a used book store today.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> When I try to create stuff for a campaign to run as a pbp the main worried I have are that it will die or no one would be interested.




Yeah, I have the same problem. I want to start up a Dragonlance PBP but I am worried that not many people will be interested. Not to mention I do not have my DL 3.5 books with me right now, and will not for a while.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mexican Coke!?!?!  And you're not sharing? Bastard!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Mexican Coke!?!?!  And you're not sharing? Bastard!




I have another one but it is for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sharing with yourself doesn't count.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was crazy at work today... there was a party which brought their own Mariachi.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I was crazy at work today... there was a party which brought their own Mariachi.



 Did you use them for your own personal duck hunt?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Sharing with yourself doesn't count.




Yes it does.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I had no ammo.  


I pulled out the Urban Arcana and looked up the sizes of the example cities on the district generation table.  Sadly, the city sizes make no sense.  

Milwaukee (small).... 604k pop.  97 sq. miles
Baltimore (Average)....636k pop. 92 sq. miles
Chicago (large)..... 2.8 mil pop.  234 sq. miles (not including the metro area)
New York (collosal)...8.3 mill pop. 468 sq. miles (not including metro area)

Acording to these numbers the only collosal cities in the US would be New York and Los Angeles (498 sq miles), though depending on where you put lower size limit for the Collosal cities, Chicago might be considered one.


----------



## megamania

I just found out I have published artwork.  I got a copy of the book.  I am soooo cyked.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What book's it in?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> I just found out I have published artwork.  I got a copy of the book.  I am soooo cyked.




Hey, congratulations!

For those that like goths, please find a selection of photos from a London club I went to recently for a friends birthday here.

The guy in the black t-shirt holding a pint of beer in this pic is me, and that's my friend Jeanette next to me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm....  there's alot of Victorians in those pictures.  And not enough chicks dressed in skimpy clothing.  Man the LA scene* and the London scene are different. 


*By scene I mean one of the only Goth Clubs that still exist.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> What book's it in?




A Call to Adventure

Edited by P. Rutins and A. Cancellieri


Low publication numbers.  It was mainly meant for group members.

Its a collected "Storyhour esque" type of book from my old gaming group I was in back in 2000.  It collects our written entries (and art) from 2000-2002.


Still.....   I'm published.


----------



## Dog Moon

So two weekends ago, during gaming, I was sick and I got one of my friends sick.  Then, we both got better.  This past weekend, I was sick again.  We gamed this weekend.  This time, my friend did not get sick.  I'm still sick.

We're talking on Google Chat and he said (because he's not sick):
"My defences are now fortified!!
I am now the wall of Jericho"

I laughed and said 'That has to be the worst example ever.'

My real name, btw, is Joshua.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> So two weekends ago, during gaming, I was sick and I got one of my friends sick. Then, we both got better. This past weekend, I was sick again. We gamed this weekend. This time, my friend did not get sick. I'm still sick.
> 
> We're talking on Google Chat and he said (because he's not sick):
> "My defences are now fortified!!
> I am now the wall of Jericho"
> 
> I laughed and said 'That has to be the worst example ever.'
> 
> My real name, btw, is Joshua.



 Leave your horn at home Josh.


Good news for Goldmoon. Kate is single again.
British actress Kate Winslet splits from husband | Story | Wonderwall


----------



## Aeson

I wish my pbp was going better.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:


> Good news for Goldmoon. Kate is single again.




Divorce is an ugly thing though. At least it seems amicable thus far.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> Divorce is an ugly thing though. At least it seems amicable thus far.



 I didn't say it was good news for everyone. 

Welcome back.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive


----------



## megamania

Welcome back could be said for each of you.


Good to hear from you Aurora.   Aeson.   I trust the move went smoothly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Zoom zoom zomm.


----------



## megamania

"zomm?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

I saw Alice in Wonderland during the weekend. Out of all the characters, I think the White Queen creeped me out the most (even more so then the Fetishist of Hearts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> "zomm?"




My engine threw a belt.  :Q


Well not really.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks, Mega. What have you been up to?


----------



## megamania

ALLO!

It's been like forever since I was here and someone else was at the same time!


How goes it west coast?


----------



## megamania

Life is still a roller coaster.

Currently its on a high.   I got published!  Kids are extremely proud of me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same as usual.  Hot with a slight chance of tax increases.  At least I'm not in Mexico.. the Cartel's seem to have awaken from Hibernation.


----------



## megamania

Currently I'm working on a really BIG dungeon for the kids to go through.  Table one is their "entry" level and it will measure roughly 3x4 feet.  The main level will be 8x4 feet with multi-colored tiles (colored keys to open the colored rooms are hidden).  Somewhat 3-d as well as the main room requires five colored keys and sits 10 inches above everything else.

Once I finished designing it and laying it out I'll do photos and post along with the other dungeons I've done including the magical sawmill building.


----------



## Aurora

That's awesome about getting published. How old are your kids now? Kylee is 5. I still have a hard time believing it. And she is SO TALL. We went to Disney right after Turkey Day and she was tall enough to ride Space Mountain. At the time, she was only 4. I am guessing she is one of the youngest kids ever to ride it. lol


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:


> Currently I'm working on a really BIG dungeon for the kids to go through.  Table one is their "entry" level and it will measure roughly 3x4 feet.  The main level will be 8x4 feet with multi-colored tiles (colored keys to open the colored rooms are hidden).  Somewhat 3-d as well as the main room requires five colored keys and sits 10 inches above everything else.
> 
> Once I finished designing it and laying it out I'll do photos and post along with the other dungeons I've done including the magical sawmill building.




That sounds awesome!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Welcome back could be said for each of you.
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you Aurora. Aeson. I trust the move went smoothly.



 I'm regretting posting something about divorce. A post like that often doesn't end well for me. 

The move went okay. Actually I still have some stuff in the place I lived before to get out or rid of. I have enough stuff for a family of 4. At least I'm moved into a house with space to store or grow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.. that dungeon's going to be huge.


----------



## megamania

oye.


Part of the down side of my roller coast life was learning I owe 900+ dollars to Uncle Sam last week.  I can't catch a break when it comes to money.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> oye.
> 
> 
> Part of the down side of my roller coast life was learning I owe 900+ dollars to Uncle Sam last week. I can't catch a break when it comes to money.



 Not to sound insensitive, aren't you expecting an inheritance? Will that help out at all?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:


> oye.
> 
> 
> Part of the down side of my roller coast life was learning I owe 900+ dollars to Uncle Sam last week.  I can't catch a break when it comes to money.




I am convinced that no matter how much one makes, there are always money struggles. Dshai and I are gonna try putting ourselves on a budget again. We are terrible about spending too much money, and we owe a lot on our property taxes right now.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I saw Alice in Wonderland during the weekend. Out of all the characters, I think the White Queen creeped me out the most (even more so then the Fetishist of Hearts.



 The White Queen is Ann Hathaway right? I heard it was different role for her. I hope to see the movie soon.


----------



## megamania

Tim is 11 and Cathy will be 15 next month.

He is a little me (poor kid) and has been on a high after learning his favorite teacher used to play DnD.  He had me give the teacher the EnN World address for the storyhour the kids are in.  The Heroes of Eldeen .

Cathy is scaring me some.  She had her semi-formal last weekend.  In heels she could look at me eye to eye and she is filling out her dress considerable from last year.   She's no longer my little baby girl.  She is a young lady.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> oye.
> 
> 
> Part of the down side of my roller coast life was learning I owe 900+ dollars to Uncle Sam last week.  I can't catch a break when it comes to money.



Just be thankful you aren't my niece.  Last year her mom (who is somewhat of a social barnacle) ended up convincing her to write in her little brother as a dependent.  As a result she got $3,000 from the Government.  Well, guess what the IRS wants back.



Aeson said:


> I'm regretting posting something about divorce. A post like that often doesn't end well for me.




You shouldn't worry... I mean hell, divorce usually doesn't end well for most people.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> I am convinced that no matter how much one makes, there are always money struggles. Dshai and I are gonna try putting ourselves on a budget again. We are terrible about spending too much money, and we owe a lot on our property taxes right now.



 I've noticed a benefit to being single. Fewer people that want your money.lol


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Not to sound insensitive, aren't you expecting an inheritance? Will that help out at all?




6-8 months for the trust fund which has my name on it and next year for everything else.

Its like a carrot (or a nice pizza) being dangled before me.  Can't reach it but its there.

Sad thing....

Morgage behind by 2000

Medical bills are over 8000

car repairs done and owe on 2000

car repairs in need of being done 2000+

furnance people 300+

It's scarey just how much I'm in dept for.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> The White Queen is Ann Hathaway right? I heard it was different role for her. I hope to see the movie soon.




Yeah. Though she wasn't creepy intentionally, it's just she reminded me of these "possessed" animated dolls my mom brings out each Christmas.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Tim is 11 and Cathy will be 15 next month.
> 
> He is a little me (poor kid) and has been on a high after learning his favorite teacher used to play DnD. He had me give the teacher the EnN World address for the storyhour the kids are in. The Heroes of Eldeen .
> 
> Cathy is scaring me some. She had her semi-formal last weekend. In heels she could look at me eye to eye and she is filling out her dress considerable from last year. She's no longer my little baby girl. She is a young lady.



 I think when I remember you posting in the hive Cathy was like 10 or 11. tim was just a little kid. Your kids are growing in front of our eyes.lol


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 6-8 months for the trust fund which has my name on it and next year for everything else.
> 
> Its like a carrot (or a nice pizza) being dangled before me. Can't reach it but its there.
> 
> Sad thing....
> 
> Morgage behind by 2000
> 
> Medical bills are over 8000
> 
> car repairs done and owe on 2000
> 
> car repairs in need of being done 2000+
> 
> furnance people 300+
> 
> It's scarey just how much I'm in dept for.



 Take a deep breath. You'll get it all taken care of.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah. Though she wasn't creepy intentionally, it's just she reminded me of these "possessed" animated dolls my mom brings out each Christmas.



 It's a good look for her though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson... check out the newest from the lunitic fringe:  The Moon Phoebos is a a malfunctioning spaceship and it's slowly crashing into Mars.  






Oh and apparently Micheal Jackson is a Zombie since he signed a new contract with Sony to produce 7 new albums.


----------



## megamania

Won't be long before I start DMing for the grandkids! 



Wife is all upset since she turns 40 this April.  I'm forty complete with white facial hairs and grays around my ears.   Still got the gut but that goes away soon.

Last month I had headaches and dizzy spells.  Blood sugar / Blood pressure / stress.... take your pick.   The 70+ hours a week at work mixed my mother passing away and driving within 15 minutes of the border each weekend finally brought me to my breaking point.

Mack is having a contest that timed well for me.  Lose weight, body fat and blood pressure.   I am motivated and ready.   My goal is go from the 230 mark I am now to under 200 by end of June.

After weighing out my food.... I think I may even reach 175.   They recommend 4-6 ounces of meat a day.  4-6 !!!!!!

I will starve.   I'm used to 16+


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson... check out the newest from the lunitic fringe:  The Moon Phoebos is a a malfunctioning spaceship and it's slowly crashing into Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently Micheal Jackson is a Zombie since he signed a new contract with Sony to produce 7 new albums.




and he's getting 200 million for it!!!!!    It's just not fair


----------



## megamania

welp.... it's after 1:30 so I need to get some sleep.

It was nice having folks here to talk to it.  I've missed the interaction.


Til later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> and he's getting 200 million for it!!!!!    It's just not fair




Yeah.. and I'll be surprised if his children even see a dime of that money.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night mega.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:


> welp.... it's after 1:30 so I need to get some sleep.
> 
> It was nice having folks here to talk to it.  I've missed the interaction.
> 
> 
> Til later.




Night, Mega.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson... check out the newest from the lunitic fringe: The Moon Phoebos is a a malfunctioning spaceship and it's slowly crashing into Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently Micheal Jackson is a Zombie since he signed a new contract with Sony to produce 7 new albums.



 they're right you know?


megamania said:


> Won't be long before I start DMing for the grandkids!
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is all upset since she turns 40 this April. I'm forty complete with white facial hairs and grays around my ears. Still got the gut but that goes away soon.
> 
> Last month I had headaches and dizzy spells. Blood sugar / Blood pressure / stress.... take your pick. The 70+ hours a week at work mixed my mother passing away and driving within 15 minutes of the border each weekend finally brought me to my breaking point.
> 
> Mack is having a contest that timed well for me. Lose weight, body fat and blood pressure. I am motivated and ready. My goal is go from the 230 mark I am now to under 200 by end of June.
> 
> After weighing out my food.... I think I may even reach 175. They recommend 4-6 ounces of meat a day. 4-6 !!!!!!
> 
> I will starve. I'm used to 16+



 Maje sure you have that talk with the kids. No grandkids until after college.

all you need is the right motivation. Maybe being around and healthy enough to play D&D with those grandkids will be enough.


megamania said:


> and he's getting 200 million for it!!!!! It's just not fair




Nothing is fair.


----------



## Aurora

I normally hit the pub at 530am St Patty's Day, but dshai has an 8am meeting this year so I can't


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> I normally hit the pub at 530am St Patty's Day, but dshai has an 8am meeting this year so I can't



 530? I thought I was an ealry drinker with my night shift. Boozer.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.. and I'll be surprised if his children even see a dime of that money.



 Too much debt.


----------



## Aeson

I'm starting an online HTML class this week. It's only six weeks but I plan to move on to other classes once its over. This one is an intro class. I plan to move on to more advanced classes after.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:


> 530? I thought I was an ealry drinker with my night shift. Boozer.




Heh. Our pub serves breakfast. I do usually have a cider though.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:


> I'm starting an online HTML class this week. It's only six weeks but I plan to move on to other classes once its over. This one is an intro class. I plan to move on to more advanced classes after.




Cool.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> Heh. Our pub serves breakfast. I do usually have a cider though.



I read that as cigar. I was going to ask for pics. I wouldn't believe it unless I saw it.lol

 I'd like to find an after hours place for those that work the night shift. Too conservative around here. Bars close too early.



Aurora said:


> Cool.



 I hope so. Maybe in the end it could lead to a better job. I might be jumping on the web bandwagone a little too late though.


----------



## Blackrat

Hangs down head in shame... I have become addicted to a MMO...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hangs down head in shame... I have become addicted to a MMO...



 At least it's not a MOE.


----------



## megamania

Finally after 6+ years I'm putting up the curtains to cover the comicbook boxes and card boxes.   Oye.

With this much housework finally being done the wife will have friends over regularly to ensure I clean / fix things around the house. 



Local radio station is talking about how 75+ kids did 200,000 dollars damage to a house during winter break.  Crazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I've noticed a benefit to being single. Fewer people that want your money.lol




True, except that if your single, the government wants even more of your money.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I wish my pbp was going better.




I think it is going well.

And wow, I leave for the night and when I get on this morning I think it is 2006-2007 again! I have not seen this much interaction in the Hive in a long time.


----------



## Wereserpent

I also picked up Harvest Moon: Animal Parade for the Wii yesterday. It is really fun. There is something about Harvest Moon games that just relaxes me and makes all of my worries go away.


----------



## megamania

IT'S TOO NICE OUTSIDE TO GO TO WORK!!!!!!!!



grumble grumble.   Back to work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> True, except that if your single, the government wants even more of your money.




Actually that's changing since the current administration is allowing certain benefits to lapse and are scrubbing others out of the tax code.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh, and by the way, I have more Mexican Coke.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> IT'S TOO NICE OUTSIDE TO GO TO WORK!!!!!!!!



  It's Global Warming!!!!!111!!!1!1!11!!!oneone



Galeros said:


> I also picked up Harvest Moon: Animal Parade for the Wii yesterday. It is really fun. There is something about Harvest Moon games that just relaxes me and makes all of my worries go away.



Isn't that the game that's like Animal Crossing, but better?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Isn't that the game that's like Animal Crossing, but better?




I have never played Animal Crossing, but I do know that the Harvest Moon games are some of my favorites. I have already started to work a bit through the main plot and started planting fruits and vegetables.

I do not know who I want to be my wife yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Oh, and by the way, I have more Mexican Coke.




And you're still a bastard.  No place that I know of currently sells it, that is within a one to two miles radius since the corner liqueur store that used to became a 7-11.   Right now, the only places I'm certain would have it are all located in Santa Ana,  which is about a 20 minute drive away from here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I have never played Animal Crossing, but I do know that the Harvest Moon games are some of my favorites. I have already started to work a bit through the main plot and started planting fruits and vegetables.
> 
> I do not know who I want to be my wife yet.




Hhahahah.  Then it is better.  Animal crossing had no plot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> And you're still a bastard.  No place that I know of currently sells it, that is within a one to two miles radius since the corner liqueur store that used to became a 7-11.   Right now, the only places I'm certain would have it are all located in Santa Ana,  which is about a 20 minute drive away from here.




Hehehe, the grocery store that is a ten minute walk from where I am is selling it for 98 cents a bottle right now.



Relique du Madde said:


> Hhahahah.  Then it is better.  Animal crossing had no plot.




Yeah, I actually really enjoy playing through the main plot. The first Harvest Moon game I played was Harvest Moon 64, then Harvest Moon: Back To Nature on the PS1, then Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life for the Gamecube, then Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility for the Wii, and now Harvest Moon: Animal Parade for the Wii.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hell...I live in Texas and can't find Mexican Coke on a regular basis.


----------



## Dog Moon

I live in Minnesota... I have no idea what Mexican Coke is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I live in Minnesota... I have no idea what Mexican Coke is.




It's coke that is made from cane sugar (not corn syrup) and it comes in glass bottles.  Problem is that in the US its usually only sold in 8 oz, 10 oz, or 12 oz bottles.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's coke that is made from cane sugar (not corn syrup) and it comes in glass bottles.  Problem is that in the US its usually only sold in 8 oz, 10 oz, or 12 oz bottles.




Yup, the ones I buy are 12 oz. bottles.


----------



## Wereserpent

On another note, I am currently on Spring Break. I normally go home, but I decided to stay at school this year because I have lots of work to do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hell...I live in Texas and can't find Mexican Coke on a regular basis.



... Really? There are many places that keep it regularly stocked down here in Houston. I suppose it might be less popular the farther North you go, but I imagine in D/FW you have to know the right place(s)?

I try to drink more Dr Pepper (which you can also find with cane sugar, but it's ironically tougher), which supports local.


----------



## Blackrat

I drink Vanilla Coke whenever I get the chance. They don't make it here so it's always imported and there's only one place within 50km I know to sell it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I drink Vanilla Coke whenever I get the chance. They don't make it here so it's always imported and there's only one place within 50km I know to sell it.



 Does the place sell pbp games also?


----------



## Aeson

I've had someone drop out of the game. 

I had offered a spot to hafrogman but he turned it down saying I had enough players. I wonder if he would be interested. Would anyone else want to play? We have a rouge that needs a player. i guess we could introduce a new one also.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Does the place sell pbp games also?




Heh. Sorry. I'm a bit down for some reason and don't feel much like playing at all. I'll try to post once in a while if you like to have me around. Though at the moment I'm probably slowing things if you are constantly waiting for me...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Heh. Sorry. I'm a bit down for some reason and don't feel much like playing at all. I'll try to post once in a while if you like to have me around. Though at the moment I'm probably slowing things if you are constantly waiting for me...



You do not get to be down. There is enough of that going around as it is. 

I'm not going to ask you to play if you're not up to it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm not going to ask you to play if you're not up to it.




No, I'm in if you don't mind me being slow . Just don't wait up for me if you feel like the story should move forward...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I had offered a spot to hafrogman but he turned it down saying I had enough players. I wonder if he would be interested.



With my new office network blocking access to ENWorld (and everything else), I just wouldn't be any good to you.  Sorry.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I've had someone drop out of the game.
> 
> I had offered a spot to hafrogman but he turned it down saying I had enough players. I wonder if he would be interested. Would anyone else want to play? We have a rouge that needs a player. i guess we could introduce a new one also.




Ooof, I could try and take him over if that is fine with you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...

I got Siege #3...  In his one cell cameo, Cyclops looks alittle excited (if you know what I mean)  to see the 



Spoiler



Green Goblin


 on TV.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> With my new office network blocking access to ENWorld (and everything else), I just wouldn't be any good to you. Sorry.



 I wondered what happened to you.
I found a way around it at work. We have an off site data center. I use remote desktop to access a sever there. I'm not saying this would work for you but might be an option.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Ooof, I could try and take him over if that is fine with you.



 and play Claud also?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> and play Claud also?




Yup.


----------



## Relique du Madde

After annexing portions of Los Angeles and several other communities into what would become New Hope City, and looking up some dated census info, I came to the conclusion that New Hope City's population is at least 1 million people, and covers about 200 sq. Miles. 

I decided that my old characters, C.A.T. Squad, will be based out of the San Pedro area of the New Hope City (and two of the characters will live in the near by estates).  The only other hero groups that I have detailed/ran in the setting are in Los Angeles (Shadow Watch), Salton City (Salton City Stars), and elsewhere in the world.  Considering how the superheroes in my game's setting tend to be low powered, it's very unlikely that a Justice League / Avengers like superhero-group-organization would be  popping up at every crime.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> After annexing portions of Los Angeles and several other communities into what would become New Hope City, and looking up some dated census info, I came to the conclusion that New Hope City's population is at least 1 million people, and covers about 200 sq. Miles.
> 
> I decided that my old characters, C.A.T. Squad, will be based out of the San Pedro area of the New Hope City (and two of the characters will live in the near by estates).  The only other hero groups that I have detailed/ran in the setting are in Los Angeles (Shadow Watch), Salton City (Salton City Stars), and elsewhere in the world.  Considering how the superheroes in my game's setting tend to be low powered, it's very unlikely that a Justice League / Avengers like super-group would be  popping up at every crime.




Cool.

I am kind of working on game stuff for Dragonlance right now. It involves integrating Kyuss into Krynn.


----------



## Aeson

When are your plans to turn the moon into a "death star"?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, considering that the US space program is nonexistent, I'm waiting to see who makes it to the moon first between India or China since I plan to outsource my labor to whoever is able to send slave laborers to the moon first.


----------



## CleverNickName

So my wife is now my ex.  The judge signed our papers this morning; the whole ordeal is over.

Anyone got any advice for a newly-single guy?


----------



## nerfherder

CleverNickName said:


> Anyone got any advice for a newly-single guy?



Have fun dating/socialising.

Go on a road trip with some of your male friends.

Visit friends on the other side of the world for a month.

Take up a new hobby (or get back into a hobby you've neglected for a while).

Go to Gencon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ever have one of those days where you wish an mile wide asteroid crashed into your city?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Ever have one of those days where you wish an mile wide asteroid crashed into your city?




Sometimes...

What is wrong?

EDIT: Ugh, I am going to have to go to bed now. Sorry for having to leave.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry about the delay.

I've been going in and out of depression during the last several days.  It's been sucking majorly.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Ever have one of those days where you wish an mile wide asteroid crashed into your city?



 Every damn day. A target on my current location at the time of the wish.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry about the delay.
> 
> I've been going in and out of depression during the last several days. It's been sucking majorly.



 Welcome to the club where I'm not only a member but the president.

Lets see if we can get a 4 way fight between you, me, mega and the rat to see who can get the most depressed.lulz


----------



## megamania

Except hating work I've been in a good mood.

I'm certain I will win the fitness contest at work.

Weight: 236.4
Blood Pressure  150 / 100
BMI: 27+
Waist 38 1/2

Blood Sugar 416 

I have 12-13 weeks to reduce all of these.  I kinda cheated....

Refused to use bathroom for a day or so (ouch)
Drank 1 1/2 liters of Diet Dew (2pounds increase and I'm sure that affected B Pressure)

Weighing in this morning I have already lost over 1 pound.  

Spoke to the wife about the food situation.  She is going to try to help me.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Welcome to the club where I'm not only a member but the president.




I'm the poster child

Maybe I can be the overpaid banquet eating kind of CEO instead..... 




Aeson said:


> Lets see if we can get a 4 way fight between you, me, mega and the rat to see who can get the most depressed.lulz




One doesn't become depressed..... you are surrounded by it.....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Ever have one of those days where you wish an mile wide asteroid crashed into your city?




Overkill......

a pea sized one that just happened to strike an idiot on his head [splootch! like Frogger the video game  Attari 2600 version]

My hate list (is the FBI monitoring this? ) is short but specific.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry about the delay.
> 
> I've been going in and out of depression during the last several days.  It's been sucking majorly.




Bah, I missed you by four minutes!

I myself have been just a little down lately, nothing too bad, I just get frustrated with all of the work I have to do.

I hope things get better for you. I know you are trying to finish up college like I am.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I also hope things get better...


----------



## megamania

spring fever!


----------



## Aeson

Keep it down. You'll wake the neighbors. Also keep your spring fever to yourself. I don't want it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey RAT!

Check this out....  This is the event at the local Goth Club (in Hollywood) on my GF's BDay (by B-day I mean the late day we're going to celebrate it)).







Also, I think I'm going to start mchanging my club attire to be more steam punk.


----------



## Blackrat

Hehee... Wish the pic was a bit bigger so I could really see the outfits, but those look cool  Reminds me a bit of Wild Wild West


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hehee... Wish the pic was a bit bigger so I could really see the outfits, but those look cool  Reminds me a bit of Wild Wild West




Here's a link to their site (and a larger version of that image).  They basically do steampunk technological "demonstrations" and webisodes.


----------



## Wereserpent

Cool Relique!


----------



## Wereserpent

I have been watching these shows about people who have Compulsive Hoarding lately. One is called "Hoarders" on A&E, and the other is called "Hoarders: Buried Alive" on TLC. Man, that kind of reminds me of me, well I am not that bad, but I do sometimes have trouble throwing stuff out because I develop sentimental attachments to things.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I um.. have an impressive array of books all over the place.  What sucks is that most used books places around here only give store credit (if they give anything at all), and only for books they know would sell.   As a result, i have tons of books that I can't get rid of.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I um.. have an impressive array of books all over the place.  What sucks is that most used books places around here only give store credit (if they give anything at all), and only for books they know would sell.   As a result, i have tons of books that I can't get rid of.




I have a lot of books too, a good chunk of them are Dragonlance novels. They are not all with me though, pretty much all of them are at my house some 200+ miles away. I am in a small room right now, so I can not have too much with me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh another similarly annoying thing:  Selling used DVDs.  I went to trade in like 5 or 7 the other week and ended up getting 10 buxs in exchange because some of the anime I got rid of weren't "worth" more then a dollar.  Most of the 10 bucks came from one dvd which was worth 5 bucks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh another similarly annoying thing:  Selling used DVDs.  I went to trade in like 5 or 7 the other week and ended up getting 10 buxs in exchange because some of the anime I got rid of weren't "worth" more then a dollar.  Most of the 10 bucks came from one dvd which was worth 5 bucks.




Ouch, I know how that is. I sold off two Wii games for about 16 dollars, and both of those games cost me 45+ dollars each. I only sold them because I had not played one in over two years, and another in about a year. I used the money to help buy the Harvest Moon game I mentioned several days ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have alot of old playstation one and two games...  I don't even want to know how many pennies they will be worth now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I have alot of old playstation one and two games...  I don't even want to know how many pennies they will be worth now.




I do too, and a bunch of gamecube games.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I had an interesting dream last night.  It involved me doing some kind of free-form larp virtual reality mmorpg type of thing where I played an old character of mine. 

My character was doing some sort of quest with a steam-punkish looking noble inventor guy that had several steam-tanks.  We ended up going against one of his enemies, some vampire-like guy.  During the battle, the SP-N-I guy was infected and was slowly turning into the vamp's ghoul and my character was forced to go into his were-beast form to slaughter the bad guys and even the inventor before he turned full ghoul.

I then visited the oracle we were supposed to see as part of the quest.  At the oracle I was told that history was somehow changed and that the battle we were involved in was supposed to happen after the meeting with the oracle and that he was supposed to sacrifice himself much later.

Needless to say, the dream was weird.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I had an interesting dream last night.  It involved me doing some kind of free-form larp virtual reality mmorpg type of thing where I played an old character of mine.
> 
> My character was doing some sort of quest with a steam-punkish looking noble inventor guy that had several steam-tanks.  We ended up going against one of his enemies, some vampire-like guy.  During the battle, the SP-N-I guy was infected and was slowly turning into the vamp's ghoul and my character was forced to go into his were-beast form to slaughter the bad guys and even the inventor before he turned full ghoul.
> 
> I then visited the oracle we were supposed to see as part of the quest.  At the oracle I was told that history was somehow changed and that the battle we were involved in was supposed to happen after the meeting with the oracle and that he was supposed to sacrifice himself much later.
> 
> Needless to say, the dream was weird.




I have had dreams where I have conversations with anime characters.


----------



## Darkness

Galeros said:


> I have had dreams where I have conversations with anime characters.



Kenshiro? Gendo Ikari? Haruhi Suzumiya?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I have had dreams where I have conversations with anime characters.




Official dubbed, fan dubbed, or original Japanese va?


----------



## Wereserpent

Darkness said:


> Kenshiro? Gendo Ikari? Haruhi Suzumiya?




Misato Katsuragi actually.

And to answer Relique's question, official dubbed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Official dubbed, fan dubbed, or original Japanese va?




Wouldn't that be fan SUBBED?  I haven't really seen any fan DUBBING.  Occasionally I'll see something that mocks the show, but I don't think those would necessarily be done by FANS...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Wouldn't that be fan SUBBED?  I haven't really seen any fan DUBBING.  Occasionally I'll see something that mocks the show, but I don't think those would necessarily be done by FANS...




I actually saw a fan dubbed back in 1999 or 2000.  IT WAS HORRIBLE!  It was done by an anime club.  I figure that the numb nut's in charge thought that it would be cool to dubb an OAV with chinese subtitles using the voices of the club's higher otaku echelon.  Of course, unlucky for me, they decided to aired their "masterpiece" the one night I went to the club. /facepalm


----------



## Darkness

Galeros said:


> Misato Katsuragi actually.



Right, that would be less traumatic than my suggestions above. Just don't get into a drinking contest with her.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, apparently I'm the ONLY one who dreams of Pygmy Polar Bears?

PS: Update- its name is *Cocoa.*  Well, either that, or there's someone/thing else in the house by that name...I've heard my Mom's voice calling that name.  But in that way dreams have that make you _so sure_ that what you're thinking is correct, I believe its name is Cocoa.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So, apparently I'm the ONLY one who dreams of Pygmy Polar Bears?
> 
> PS: Update- its name is *Cocoa.*  Well, either that, or there's someone/thing else in the house by that name...I've heard my Mom's voice calling that name.  But in that way dreams have that make you _so sure_ that what you're thinking is correct, I believe its name is Cocoa.




Are you sure you're "mom" wasn't asking for some hot chocolate?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah- she was asking Cocoa to "come here."


----------



## Blackrat

Is it armored? Maybe it's a miniature giant space polar bear?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No armor yet...just your average housebroken Pygmy Polar Bear named Cocoa.

I suppose it could be a psionically active Giant Space Hamster using its mental powers to make me THINK its a Pygmy Polar Bear named Cocoa...but that would be NUTS!


----------



## Blackrat

Well, once it starts demanding hot chocolate, be sure to comply. Those things are nasty when they get to it... I should know, I live in a country where they walk around even in the capital city...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trust me, the thing is nearly as big as I am, and like I said, it doesn't seem to like me.

I'm NOT going to try to piss it off.  I don't need that kind of dream.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No armor yet...just your average housebroken Pygmy Polar Bear named Cocoa.
> 
> I suppose it could be a psionically active Giant Space Hamster using its mental powers to make me THINK its a Pygmy Polar Bear named Cocoa...but that would be NUTS!




WAIT!  I Got it!  Cocoa is the name of your old wagon.  :Q


----------



## Relique du Madde

I got the Champions Online demo last night.  I haven't played it.  Only used it to make characters.   I think the character creation section is so much better then the Korean City of Heroes character creation demo..


----------



## Wereserpent

"No, Don't know why though, this is kind of… interesting."


----------



## megamania

Allo.



Never dreamed of Anime but once I dreamed where the images were a cartoon drawn by Jim Lee.   Very strange.


----------



## megamania

Talking anime got me thinkin' about it.    Just watched Appleseed: Ex Machina.  Maybe I'll do Ghost in a Shell next.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Talking anime got me thinkin' about it.    Just watched Appleseed: Ex Machina.  Maybe I'll do Ghost in a Shell next.




Ghost in the Shell (the movie) is alright.  I actually liked the series better.


----------



## megamania

ended up watching Final Fantasy: Advent Children instead.

Still having a hard time following it.


----------



## megamania

Updating my kids Storyhour.  They faced Fey and it didn't work out overly well for them. 

Still working out the next storyline in my mind.  I've finished the 4x8 ft dungeon tile map.  I just have the "top" floor to do now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My gf and I went to a friend's _Siouxsie and the Banshees_ cover-band's show last night instead of that steam-punk event...


Let's just say:

Female lead + drunk lesbian "mating ritual/dance" = hilarity. 


I'll never listen to "Dear Prudence" or "Cities in Dust" without a smirk on my face.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Female lead + drunk lesbian "mating ritual/dance" = hilarity.




"I think that dirty thoughts are bad!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

EGADS!  Forum restructure!!!  Hopefully that means more HIVERS! 




Galeros said:


> "I think that dirty thoughts are bad!"




There were also Planned Parenthood balloons on the dance floor  that weren't balloons...


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> EGADS!  Forum restructure!!!  Hopefully that means more HIVERS!




Yeah, now we share space with the Media Lounge...



> There were also Planned Parenthood balloons on the dance floor  that weren't balloons...


----------



## the Jester

Relique du Madde said:


> My gf and I went to a friend's _Siouxsie and the Banshees_ cover-band's show last night instead of that steam-punk event...
> 
> 
> Let's just say:
> 
> Female lead + drunk lesbian "mating ritual/dance" = hilarity.
> 
> 
> I'll never listen to "Dear Prudence" or "Cities in Dust" without a smirk on my face.




I've hosted that party before.


----------



## Aurora

Dude, I missed a conversation about Mexican Coke! Yummy! They sell it at Krogers here.  In the area with all the other Mexican foods. 

[/back to your regularly scheduled programming]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its not just Coke- I've seen "retro" Dr. Pepper and even Mountain Dew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's retro Dr. Pepper?  Is with with Cocain in it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Coca-Cola was the one with cocaine in its original formula.  The "retro" drinks are all made with cane sugar instead of corn syrup.

Which is all GREAT news for me- I'm allergic to corn- but I gave up soft drinks in 1986.


----------



## Aeson

This is no joke. It's Aurora's birthday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HAppy B-day Aurora!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> This is no joke. It's Aurora's birthday.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy_WqicWcHg]YouTube - Baskin-Robbins Ice Cream and Cake Commercial[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Coca-Cola was the one with cocaine in its original formula.  The "retro" drinks are all made with cane sugar instead of corn syrup.
> 
> Which is all GREAT news for me- I'm allergic to corn- but I gave up soft drinks in 1986.




Weird... All we get is coke that's made with plain old table sugar 

Nyah, to all of you who can't get it except from mexican imports


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Birthday Aurora!


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL_WRco1jVg]YouTube - Harvest Moon Clinic Controversy[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Stupid French Canadians!

I ordered some robotics hardware lastnight and needed to cancel the order.  However the toll free line for the place said it was closed, so I left a message.

Guess what I received today?  The notice that it was shipped.

So now I have to wait till I get the order, email them to obtain a 'return merchandise number,' then I need to pay to have it shipped back..

Of course, I already sent them the email and mentioned that I CALLED THE TOLL FREE LINE AND LEFT A MESSAGE FOR THE ORDER TO BE CANCELED.  Hopefully this makes it so I could be refunded for the shipping the item out to them.

Sigh.  If only places on the web made it easy to cancel orders.


----------



## megamania

No sigs (which housed ALL of my important links on EN World)

Off Line moved

higher sub fees




and its not an April's Fool joke...... 

My days here are limited

and yes..... LIFE SUCKS


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:


> No sigs (which housed ALL of my important links on EN World)
> 
> Off Line moved
> 
> higher sub fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its not an April's Fool joke......
> 
> My days here are limited
> 
> and yes..... LIFE SUCKS



I still see sigs. Off-topic moving and higher sub fees definitely suck, though. Media people are probably going to be annoyed by random threads.


----------



## megamania

Sigs will be availiable to paying customers only.

Sigs were gone when I posted earlier.  They are back now.   I need to copy and paste them somewhere on my computer before they are erased again.



take, take  and take.   The entire world is going that way it seems.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Stupid French Canadians!
> 
> I ordered some robotics hardware lastnight and needed to cancel the order.  However the toll free line for the place said it was closed, so I left a message.
> 
> Guess what I received today?  The notice that it was shipped.
> 
> So now I have to wait till I get the order, email them to obtain a 'return merchandise number,' then I need to pay to have it shipped back..
> 
> Of course, I already sent them the email and mentioned that I CALLED THE TOLL FREE LINE AND LEFT A MESSAGE FOR THE ORDER TO BE CANCELED.  Hopefully this makes it so I could be refunded for the shipping the item out to them.
> 
> Sigh.  If only places on the web made it easy to cancel orders.




Why were you ordering robotic hardware?

Mega: I know how you feel. I do not really put anything important in my signature, but I like it being there. It is still there right now...


----------



## Dog Moon

Enough people are complaining about the sig thing that maybe they actually won't touch the sigs.    We can only hope... and try to fight back!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Multiple people said:
			
		

> Sigs...




Actually...  They are going to tweak sigs from what I read, but they might not end up eliminating them.  Supposedly Morrus found a provision in vB that lets him limit the size of sigs depending on user status (a content size and content type limit).  However, who knows how they will limit it.  They are also actually going to enforce the same policy at CM.

Let's just hope they realize that making the main third party DnD site partial-pay is a bad thing for the hobby especially considering that the features we get here for pay are extremely limited.



Galeros said:


> Why were you ordering robotic hardware?



My little brother has that middle school project where you have to come up with a new invention.  Instead of thinking up something simple like the rest of the class he and his friend wanted to make "a robot that shocks people" or "a robot that could flip you off".   I told him that that's going to be difficult (and he can't get away with it) so he decided just to make one that is autonomous and ideally able to avoid hazards.

I ended up getting a chassis that comes with an engine and a motor controller addon for my arduino (thought I'm not sure what else and how many other wires we would buy).  However, we can dissect some cheap remote control cars and by a servo if we wanted to go the ghetto route.


Oh.  Also, the company sent me an email saying "Oops, we didn't listen to your message before shipping your order.  Just refuse it and we'll refund when we get it back."  

Problem is this:  I made two orders and UPS normally just drops them off and drives off.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> My little brother has that middle school project where you have to come up with a new invention.  Instead of thinking up something simple like the rest of the class he and his friend wanted to make "a robot that shocks people" or "a robot that could flip you off".   I told him that that's going to be difficult (and he can't get away with it) so he decided just to make one that is autonomous and ideally able to avoid hazards.
> 
> I ended up getting a chassis that comes with an engine and a motor controller addon for my arduino (thought I'm not sure what else and how many other wires we would buy).  However, we can dissect some cheap remote control cars and by a servo if we wanted to go the ghetto route.
> 
> 
> Oh.  Also, the company sent me an email saying "Oops, we didn't listen to your message before shipping your order.  Just refuse it and we'll refund when we get it back."
> 
> Problem is this:  I made two orders and UPS normally just drops them off and drives off.




Ouch, that is why I generally prefer buying things from B&M stores unless it can not be helped. I feel like such a Luddite when I say that around here.


----------



## megamania

This is just not my day.

The Atomic Thinktank (Mutants & Masterminds site) thinks I'm a kid and refuses to admit me without a signature from my guardian.

Tried to get some M&M stuff from here and I was told I do not have "permission"


For the love of the game!  Gimme a break!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> This is just not my day.
> 
> The Atomic Thinktank (Mutants & Masterminds site) thinks I'm a kid and refuses to admit me without a signature from my guardian.
> 
> Tried to get some M&M stuff from here and I was told I do not have "permission"
> 
> 
> For the love of the game!  Gimme a break!




Wtf?!?!  Time to a new email address on yahoo or gmail and try again.  That or the site is acting real buggy.


----------



## megamania

I still have not found exactly what I am looking for but after googling I found a site about how easy it is create a character.

Looks much like Champions with Fuzion rules which should be easy. (it's what I used for superhero RPGs in the past)


Can't wait for the book.

Already have a setting / tone in place.

Vilgilantes are illegal.  If one has superpowers, they need to A) keep it to yourself B) join the government C) Join power controlled agencies for public "entertainment"  

15 years since limited world war that used super powered agents.

New city (Island City) is built within view of ruins of prior city that was destroyed by super powered beings.


Kids get to decide what to play-

Government controled agent (generally seek & destroy vigilantes and foriegn superpowers)

State Government group (use powers to "repay" state for prior generations misuse.  Use your powers as a state worker (aka slave).  This can include Powerball (think football but with superpowers) of which all proceeds go to fixing city (and line politician's pockets)

Vigilante.  Seek out and defeat supervillians while avoiding government contracted "hero" hunters.


Already lining up villians and their motivations based on the comics I used to create and draw when a teenager and in early 20's.  Looking forward to revisiting The Ranger, The Survivor, Super Soldier, The Mutant men, America's Best and for bad guys Malign and his Turbulant.  (good memories)

I'm beginning to ramble (2:30am will do that to a fella).  Later.


----------



## megamania

Appears the move to Media has thrown the Hive.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

Na, I think it's the looming spector of the Easter bunny... holding an iPAd*.   


So, I ended up getting 1 month hof Champions online.  What is automatic FAIL is how you can't subscribe only using your free month and you have to supply a creditcard or a game card.

Once you leave the tutorial area it's more of the same thing... however now you can fly, run super fast, jump high, or teliport and make stuff.  It's a difference, but not much.

If anything the game seems like it will be more of a casual game then something like WoW which steals your soul.



* Please note he's doing that douchey "Look at me I got a ____" pose where he's holding it over head.


----------



## Phaezen

*watches from the shadows*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen!  Long time no see..


----------



## Wereserpent

I have got my love interest, Candace, in Harvest Moon: Animal Parade up to four hearts. She gave me a blue scarf as a gift.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awe. Get her a puppy then don't feed it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Awe. Get her a puppy then don't feed it.




She likes Silk Worms, but I can not even buy those yet. And I do not even think I can take them out of the Coop once I do buy one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> She likes Silk Worms, but I can not even buy those yet. And I do not even think I can take them out of the Coop once I do buy one.



I think she's hinting that she wants you to buy her a silk kimono.


----------



## Blackrat

I just saw absolutely the most absurd movie I have ever seen... I mean, Zardoz seems like perfectly understandable right now. It outweirds everything I have seen ever before.

Let me try to paraphrase the plot (Hard since I don't actually have any idea what it was all about):

It is distant future. A doctor from New York goes to intern on a hospital on a distant planet that always has one side towards the sun. There, on the light side of the planet live people who dress like 19th century americans. And on the dark side live people who dress like royalty from fairy tales. The two sides have a civil war going on and the doctor tries to help everyone. In the hospital is also a young boy who can change shape... This has nothing to do with anything but he is there and changes shape from time to time. He also goes to see a prison where both sides send their convicts and it is run by a big ugly alien. In the prison lives a woman who dresses like a cliche ren-fair princess. She is immortal, who was sentenced there 500 years earlier for creating a genocide on earth. This too has nothing to do with anything but her and the prison keeper's "romance" is an "important" subplot. Eventually a darkside lieutenant murders the king in order to prevent peace, but the princess finds out and sentences the lieutenant to the prison. Peace comes and everyone is happy...

And no, this was not a fantasy teen movie...

If you want weird, check it out someday: White Dwarf (1995) (TV)


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I think she's hinting that she wants you to buy her a silk kimono.




She works in a Tailor shop, she can make her own.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I just saw absolutely the most absurd movie I have ever seen... I mean, Zardoz seems like perfectly understandable right now. It outweirds everything I have seen ever before.
> 
> Let me try to paraphrase the plot (Hard since I don't actually have any idea what it was all about):
> 
> It is distant future. A doctor from New York goes to intern on a hospital on a distant planet that always has one side towards the sun. There, on the light side of the planet live people who dress like 19th century americans. And on the dark side live people who dress like royalty from fairy tales. The two sides have a civil war going on and the doctor tries to help everyone. In the hospital is also a young boy who can change shape... This has nothing to do with anything but he is there and changes shape from time to time. He also goes to see a prison where both sides send their convicts and it is run by a big ugly alien. In the prison lives a woman who dresses like a cliche ren-fair princess. She is immortal, who was sentenced there 500 years earlier for creating a genocide on earth. This too has nothing to do with anything but her and the prison keeper's "romance" is an "important" subplot. Eventually a darkside lieutenant murders the king in order to prevent peace, but the princess finds out and sentences the lieutenant to the prison. Peace comes and everyone is happy...
> 
> And no, this was not a fantasy teen movie...
> 
> If you want weird, check it out someday: White Dwarf (1995) (TV)




That sounds familiar...didn't that one run on Sci-Fi a few years ago?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A while ago, I almost caused a checkout girl to have a heart-attack.  She had to do a price check on a Turkey I had picked up that was mis-labeled.  It took a while...

Finally, they got the right price, and she apologized  "Sorry about the wait."

I quickly responded "Ahhh, I've been fat a long time- s'okay."

She thought I was offended and started apologizing...it took a minute to get her to realize I was joking.

OTOH...

Again standing in line at the grocery yesterday, the checkout dude told me he only needed to see on jug of tea and one bag of charcoal to get the prices, unless, he said, I "wanted my tea bagged."

I told him I didn't want any kind of tea bagging.

3 seconds later, he snorted.  Thank god HE had a sense of humor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> And no, this was not a fantasy teen movie...
> 
> If you want weird, check it out someday: White Dwarf (1995) (TV)




And I thought this one movie that took place on Mars that had mutants which for some reason spoke in blackspeech was strange.



Galeros said:


> She works in a Tailor shop, she can make her own.



Then you knoe what would really impress her?  Buying something at her shop then gift wrapping it for her.  



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I told him I didn't want any kind of tea bagging.
> 
> 3 seconds later, he snorted.  Thank god HE had a sense of humor.



A black man not wanting anything to do with teabagging..  typical  

AAAAAAaaaaaannnnnnnnnyyyyyyy ways...

I often wish that workers aren't expected to be so robotic, also I sometimes wish people weren't so easily offended cause too many awesome moments for humor are wasted on puritanical ways.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Side note:

Big earth quake, I didn't feel it.  My mom said's that family in Mexico felt it, and it was strong there.  I was at an amusement park (a small one) when it happened and it mostlikely happened while we were on this one roller coaster.

Champions isn't as epic as WoW, but fighting badguys in the slums then getting taken out in the middle of a street in traffic (while someone in a lambo watchs) is awesome.  Problem is since my character is a martial artist speedster (with regeneration), it sometimes gets difficult for me to flee fights.  Course, I'm pretty when I later  make a flier, I'll end up turning off flight from 30 stories up just too see how much damage I'll receive.


----------



## the Jester

I have lived in California for my entire life and never felt an earthquake.

And I ain't no kid anymore, neither.


----------



## Jdvn1

I have lived in Texas for my entire life, and I feel an earthquake every Wednesday after All-U-Can-Eat BBQ Night.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've lived in Minnesota and for some strange reason, I've never felt an Earthquake either.  

On a serious note, I've never been near a Tornado either, which Minnesota actually has.  I feel fortunate about that fact.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, Texas has tornadoes and water spouts (tornadoes over the water), and I've never seen either. I've been in a couple hurricanes, though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Neptune's Pride*

Neptune's Pride

This is an awesome browser game I've been playing. However, rather than me try and explain it, let me turn you over to the good people of Rock, Paper, Shotgun and their game diary:

The Complete Pride And Falls | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

In short, it's a slow-burning space-strategy-sim, in which you control a civilisation in a galaxy at war. You build ships, develop tech and conquer worlds, all the while scheming against the other players and trying to survive.

The key is the pace of the game. Moving ships from one system to another takes hours of real-world time, meaning each move becomes important. The game is very simple, meaning diplomacy is very important.

I like it. It's awesome. I also have the facility to create a Premium game with a password for ENworld (and friends) only, so if you want to try it out and play against me, you can. Warning - the game can take a fair few weeks to play through, depending on how it's set up. I might adjust the settings to make it run a little faster.

Anyone up for this?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been near a few tornadoes- and actually SAW one...in downtown New Orleans- but I watch a lot of natural science shows...

Which, among other things, reveals that there is a HUGE fault that has a tail that runs down through North Central Texas that hasn't done anything significant for a while.  And one of the last times it was serious, it generated a quake that could be felt on both coasts.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Damn - that was supposed to be a new thread in a different forum. Sorry.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Damn - that was supposed to be a new thread in a different forum. Sorry.




Or was it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Or was it?



Sounds like a case for Encyclopedia Brown!


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG OMG OMFG!





			
				Engadget.com said:
			
		

> HP Slate priced at €400 for June launch, Atom CPU confirmed?
> By Vladislav Savov posted Mar 19th 2010 6:27AM
> Reputable Spanish publication Clipset has the first concrete report on pricing and internal specs for HP's Slate. Seemingly obtained from HP itself, the €400 ($546) price tag positions the Slate a notch above netbooks and bodes well for the expectation that it'll undercut the iPad's entry level pricing. Straight currency conversations are inadvisable in such situations, so we'll just have to wait until official stickers for the iPad in Europe are known or HP announces US prices for the Slate. Further info includes an Atom CPU, Flash support, USB connectivity, a memory card reader, and a back-mounted webcam (see it after the break). The launch of this Windows 7 device is slated for June, while retail availability in Europe is said to be expected at some point "before September." It's not clear what all that means for the US, but we doubt HP will be making its home turf wait longer than the rest of the world. Rest assured, we'll be reaching out to HP HQ before they've had their first cup of green tea to find out.




Also...



			
				Cnet said:
			
		

> The Windows 7  tablet will sport an 8.9-inch 1024x600 capacitive multitouch display, a 1.6GHz Intel Atom Z530 processor, a five-hour battery, Webcam, and a 3-megapixel camera, according to the presentation. The Slate's $549 base Wi-Fi configuration will reportedly have 32GB of flash storage and 1GB of non-upgradeable RAM, while a $599 version will come with 64GB of storage. Both tablets also have a USB port, HDMI output, SDHC slot, and a SIM card slot for optional 3G, according to the apparently leaked presentation, which also highlights the features HP sees as superior or a threat to iPad appeal.




Come on MS what are you waiting for?  Show us the Courier already so my geek-gasm can be complete!


----------



## Jdvn1

The specs look very similar to my netbook, except trade a keyboard for multitouch.

Slates are cool nonetheless.

I assume I can download Android onto it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> I assume I can download Android onto it?




Hopefully.  If only google finally saw the big picture and started to throw in alot of support behind non-phone android based products.  Open Source FTW!


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Hopefully.  If only google finally saw the big picture and started to throw in alot of support behind non-phone android based products.  Open Source FTW!



Well, Chrome OS is that, right? Problem is that Chrome OS is tailored to every product, without much of a vanilla works-on-anything option.

A big benefit of the iPad over this HP Slate thing is apps. Android has more apps than Windows, so I think Android/Chrome would be a better option.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Well, Chrome OS is that, right? Problem is that Chrome OS is tailored to every product, without much of a vanilla works-on-anything option.





Not really.  Both ChromeOS and Android are based on LINUX however they are both separate albeit similar creatures.




> A big benefit of the iPad over this HP Slate thing is apps. Android has more apps than Windows, so I think Android/Chrome would be a better option.



Yeah specially since Windows Mobile 7 is still basically new (so it doesn't really have any support).  However, it should be noted that HP did sstate they will support ChromeOS so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Zombie worms!


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Not really.  Both ChromeOS and Android are based on LINUX however they are both separate albeit similar creatures.



Well, I've read that Chrome OS is being tailored for each product, and that Android is designed as a phone-only thing (so, Chrome supposedly is a non-phone thing). Though they're both Linux-based and therefore similar, Google's plans for each seem different.

Chrome OS seems pretty slow getting off the ground, though, so it probably doesn't qualify as throwing a lot of support anywhere.


			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah specially since Windows Mobile 7 is still basically new (so it doesn't really have any support).  However, it should be noted that HP did sstate they will support ChromeOS so it's only a matter of time.



Yay! Can't wait!


			
				Galeros the Zombified said:
			
		

> Zombie worms!



Are you playing worms?


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Are you playing worms?




No.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Has the zombie apocalypse started?  /panic


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Has the zombie apocalypse started?  /panic




No.


----------



## Jdvn1

No?


----------



## Blackrat

No.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then why have I been headshotting people left and right?


----------



## Jdvn1

It's a great American past time!


----------



## Blackrat

I don't know about left, but on the right you have xbox, and some crappy fps...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Then why have I been headshotting people left and right?




"You killed Zombie Flanders!"

"He was a Zombie?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

iPhone/iPod OS  4 was announced...  it Multitasks and sends you spam ads.  GO APPLE! lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> iPhone/iPod OS  4 was announced...  it Multitasks and sends you spam ads.  GO APPLE! lol




fantastic deal!!!!! new special lotion for that special one in your life!!!! Only $19.99!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> fantastic deal!!!!! new special lotion for that special one in your life!!!! Only $19.99!!!!!




It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again.




Dang it!  I was going to put the exact same thing until I noticed you beat me to it.


----------



## CleverNickName

Oh, I see how it is.  Trying to hide the Hive, are we, mods?  Well, your clever scheme to relocate the Off-Topic Forum has failed..._failed_!  None can stop the HIVE!

Okay, so I haven't been around in a while and missed a lot of announcements.  My bad.  But the first paragraph was just too dramatic to pass up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> Oh, I see how it is.  Trying to hide the Hive, are we, mods?  Well, your clever scheme to relocate the Off-Topic Forum has failed..._failed_!  None can stop the HIVE!
> 
> Okay, so I haven't been around in a while and missed a lot of announcements.  My bad.  But the first paragraph was just too dramatic to pass up.




I take it you missed the announcement about tentacle rape, puppies, and rainbows.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I take it you missed the announcement about tentacle rape, puppies, and rainbows.




Fortunately, I missed that announcement.


----------



## Dog Moon

I apparently missed the announcement that we are going to have Statuses now.


----------



## CleverNickName

Ah, status updates.  FaceBook really has changed the way people do everything online, hasn't it?


----------



## Wereserpent

Disregard this, I am stupid.


----------



## Jdvn1

CleverNickName said:


> Oh, I see how it is.  Trying to hide the Hive, are we, mods?  Well, your clever scheme to relocate the Off-Topic Forum has failed..._failed_!  None can stop the HIVE!



Though they failed this time, they'll never give up. What dastardly deed will they attempt next episode?

Also: Statuses? Weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think my status saids it all.


I think ENworld really lost itself.... and is trying to become something it is not in hopes that it would make money that way.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I think my status saids it all.
> 
> 
> I think ENworld really lost itself.... and is trying to become something it is not in hopes that it would make money that way.




Morrus is trying to make ENWorld make a profit now. I can not blame him, and as long as this site does not become a paysite to use, then I will be happy with it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...

Stupid dogs


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Galeros said:


> Morrus is trying to make ENWorld make a profit now. I can not blame him, and as long as this site does not become a paysite to use, then I will be happy with it.




I think Morrus is trying to run this place as a full-time job, and that means a steady income rather than odd splurges. He's also trying to help people stay.

Time will tell if it'll work, personally, I hope it does.

Plus - statuses, I need to look up where I can change mine easily!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I think Morrus is trying to run this place as a full-time job, and that means a steady income rather than odd splurges. He's also trying to help people stay.
> 
> Time will tell if it'll work, personally, I hope it does.
> 
> Plus - statuses, I need to look up where I can change mine easily!




Ah, found it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> Stupid dogs


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> Stupid dogs




GRrrrrrr,  RAWR!


----------



## Dog Moon

I find it funny that Galeros and I both quote the same quote at the EXACT SAME TIME.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> I find it funny that Galeros and I both quote the same quote at the EXACT SAME TIME.




Get out of my head!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Get out of my head!!!!!!!!!!




I can't!  It was a trap!  Lemme out!  LEMME OUT!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> GRrrrrrr,  RAWR!




The dogs got in while no one was home then decided to pee and poo in different rooms.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Get out of my head!!!!!!!!!!






Dog Moon said:


> I can't!  It was a trap!  Lemme out!  LEMME OUT!!!




Oh NOE!  It's _Being John Malkovich_ all over again!


----------



## Wereserpent

dog moon said:


> i can't!  It was a trap!  Lemme out!  Lemme out!!!




ahhhhhhhh nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Allo.

Anyone miss me?

Been first without a printer for the computer then without the internet.  Kinda sucked.

Been working on my Mutants & Masterminds homebrew of Island City.

Watching Dexter Season 2 while doing it.

Also working on minis for the game.  Not sure how much use they will get for game play.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Allo.
> 
> Anyone miss me?
> 
> Been first without a printer for the computer then without the internet.  Kinda sucked.
> 
> Been working on my Mutants & Masterminds homebrew of Island City.
> 
> Watching Dexter Season 2 while doing it.
> 
> Also working on minis for the game.  Not sure how much use they will get for game play.



I was wondering where you vanished to since the M&M question threads you started dropped way down thread listings.

If it wasn't for the fact that you're connection was so bad, I'd say to pick up the Champion's Online demo (only for the character generator).  It's so much better then the one that was released on the net for the Korean City of Heroes (and doesn't require you to do some registry edits to run it).  

The game itself, is alright at best.  My main gripe is that it's too linear since there aren't many zones you can go to..  It's just the Desert, Canada and Millennium city.  Then eventually you go to Monster Island, Lemuria, and some other city. 

The characters I created were a Gunfu cowboy (currently named "Bounty Killer" but will later be renamed Django in honor of the chain-gun attack he now has), and two characters I try to make in different RPGs, a werecheetah (he uses sword and claw attacks) and a cheetah-catgirl (she's is super strong brawler type).  I then made skins of several characters I played in various RPGS using Fuzion, BESM, and in Heroes Unlimited.


Oh and Rat..  Champions might get a Viking costume set soon (its on this poll for which costumes should be released next), which a certain Ice Super Viking could be played soon.


----------



## megamania

I am homebrewing my Mutants & Mastermind's game.   The setting is Island City.  Think a cross between Miami, NYC and Hollywood.

The Map I just finished represents about 30x10 miles.

The world had a superpowered "WWIII" type of event that occured roughly 50 years ago.  People both fear and love the superpowered beings of the world.  There are government factions and corporations that are looking to control the superpowered beings of the world even as some of these people are treated like the biggest pop stars and actors of today by the press.

However, in the horizon the remains of a city destroyed by a superpowered battle remains as a reminder of their powers over destruction if left uncontrolled.



To get a feel for the game system, I am running a few basic "save the day" type of adventures.  My son is playing a Batman type complete with a hydrocycle (land and sea) and a secret base.  My daughter is going back and forth but is leaning towards a shape shifting telepath.

Once we have a feel for the game then we begin the campaign.  It starts with the two heroes prowling the streets at night when they see a figure fall from the sky at night.  After it crashes through some billboards and into the bay they find the body along with the police.

The body has burns and a gunshot wound BUT not so much as a bruise from the fall (WTF?!? moment).  When he awakens, he has no memory.  His only power is invulnibility despite the wounds he has.

In time, and during the course of several more adventures, he will display a talent for computers.  The heroes will also run into clandestine soldiers with many varied powers that seem to be hunting super powered people.  Eventually it will come out that the mystery man was a member of a covert group using experimental cybernetics that allow one to use programmed powers (HARD Corps from Valiant Comics).  Before having invulibility, he fought his way free from the base but was shot and burned in the process.  When cybernetic links are "turned off" Invulnibity becomes the default power thus how he survived his fall.

During this, it will be revealed he is a mutant with the power of Techomancy.  Unconsciencely he "rewired" the program so as use the powers as he sees fit thus no longer under the control of the corporation / government forces.  The time of doing this however created memory blocks.

I figure this should work well as a first campaign.  It brings in the feel of the world, the major players, a mystery to resolve and lots of fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> I find it funny that Galeros and I both quote the same quote at the EXACT SAME TIME.



Why? Aren't you the same person?

You're merging into one!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Why? Aren't you the same person?
> 
> You're *being assimilated** into one!




:Q  They're borg!




*fiffy


----------



## Jdvn1

The Hivemind is breaking out of the internet!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh and Rat..  Champions might get a Viking costume set soon (its on this poll for which costumes should be released next), which a certain Ice Super Viking could be played soon.




Now, if only I had time and money for another MMO


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Allo.
> 
> Anyone miss me?
> 
> Been first without a printer for the computer then without the internet.  Kinda sucked.
> 
> Been working on my Mutants & Masterminds homebrew of Island City.
> 
> Watching Dexter Season 2 while doing it.
> 
> Also working on minis for the game.  Not sure how much use they will get for game play.



I was just thinking about you. That's what brought me here tonight.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

My little brother's robot is coming to life...  (if only I could get it to upload the new programming).

It has a ultrasonic range sensor that it uses to detect obstacles that are within 8 inches from it.   It also enters a "hibernation" mode when it is in the shade.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey JDVN!

Guess what google announced today.  Their ANDROID (wtf?!?) Tablet is in nearing completion, so I figure that there soon there should also be a ChomeOS Tablet out on the market (since using Android seems like a curve ball or misdirection to me).

Course, I read that on WIRED which is funny since EVERY article on that site that deals with cellphones, computers, or tablets reads as an advertisement for Apple.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey JDVN!
> 
> Guess what google announced today.  Their ANDROID (wtf?!?) Tablet is in nearing completion, so I figure that there soon there should also be a ChomeOS Tablet out on the market (since using Android seems like a curve ball or misdirection to me).



What?! Awesome! I must look up details! (skimming) And it'll have Flash? I read somewhere that Flash wasn't compatible with multitouch. I don't know if that's true, though. If Google can figure it out, that's awesome!


			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Course, I read that on WIRED which is funny since EVERY article on that site that deals with cellphones, computers, or tablets reads as an advertisement for Apple.



Yeah, but you gotta write for your audience. There are a lot of Apple fans, even among the computer-savvy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I finished the robot.  The code's basic (well not basic since it's based on Arduino/Wiring).  Tomorrow, I'll have my little brother customize and edit the code a little so that he actually has a hand in some of the programming.


----------



## Jdvn1

When does it start attacking people?


----------



## Blackrat

Once he or his bro installs the nifty little robot control program they found... It's called skynet or something...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Now, if only I had time and money for another MMO



Well, you're Rear Admiral now, right? Maybe you get bored?

Oh, and Hi Hive. Long time no see. Can't promise to increase the frequency. Too many forums, too much Startrek Online, too much work.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, you're Rear Admiral now, right? Maybe you get bored?




Bored!!! I'm breeding tribbles! How could I get bored. And I have a klingon and two andorians to play to Admiral/General levels. Once that's done, I'm sure there's more to do


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Bored!!! I'm breeding tribbles! How could I get bored. And I have a klingon and two andorians to play to Admiral/General levels. Once that's done, I'm sure there's more to do



That's probably true. From that perspective, Season 2 is not that far off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What are you going to use the tribbles for :Q?!?!?


----------



## Blackrat

I plan to invade Q'onos


----------



## Relique du Madde

So yoiu're going to carpet bomb the planet with tribbles then when the tribbles are eating away at the Klingon infrastructure you will send in the armada?!?!?


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I was thinking more of transporting them straight to every ship's bloodwine storage and hear the cries when they have consumed it all and in the process multiplied exponentianelly


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> So yoiu're going to carpet bomb the planet with tribbles then when the tribbles are eating away at the Klingon infrastructure you will send in the armada?!?!?



Why send an Armada? The planet will be useless by then. Or do you mean an armada of evacuation shuttles?



> Well, I was thinking more of transporting them straight to every ship's  bloodwine storage and hear the cries when they have consumed it all and  in the process multiplied exponentianelly



That's unusually cruel. I like the way you think.


----------



## Jdvn1

By the way, I like DogMoon's sig. Bring back Nightfall!


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> By the way, I like DogMoon's sig. Bring back Nightfall!




Haha.  Thanks.  Although.... I don't actually remember what caused me to put that in my sig.  I didn't do it until after a while after he had left.  I think there was a discussion in the Hivemind where he came up and that made me think of him cause we then discussed why he had been banned.

I guess the moderators might have been in the right to ban him, but I had had some enjoyable conversations with him, so I was sad that he was gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

From what I remember, he got banned for over-posting.  Over-posting to the extent that he tried to post in every thread, even if he had nothing relevant to say, just so that he could eventually overtake Crothian.

That said, he still was a pretty interesting poster*.


* Note, I haven't read anything he wrote in the HIVE so I'm only going off what he posted in the other threads of the board.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Or do you mean an armada of evacuation shuttles?




Yeah, for target practice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> From what I remember, he got banned for over-posting.  Over-posting to the extent that he tried to post in every thread, even if he had nothing relevant to say, just so that he could eventually overtake Crothian.
> 
> That said, he still was a pretty interesting poster*.
> 
> 
> * Note, I haven't read anything he wrote in the HIVE so I'm only going off what he posted in the other threads of the board.




Oh, I remember why he was banned; I just don't remember why he was brought up again later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I didn't know that he was banned, nor, obviously, why.

I've learned something...and that's a good thing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> I guess the moderators might have been in the right to ban him, but I had had some enjoyable conversations with him, so I was sad that he was gone.



That's my sentiment. And, he used to hawk Dark Sun, y'know, it'd make more sense now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just read the first volume of a translated itallian (?) comic book.     It's book..  I hope they translate the next part  into English.  It's basically a search for the Holy Grail.   The main players in it are the Templars, the Inquisition and a Vatican researcher (and her tow bodyguards and partner) who was basically from an order that was and offshoot of the Inquisition that was charged with verifying/covering up/hiding heretical artifacts. 

Yeah... it's very Dan Brown-esque series.


----------



## Jdvn1

That sounds cool. Sounds Perez-Reverte-ish to me, which I like.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a side note... while still talking about comic books.

X-men Second Comming is kicking all sorts of butt as a cross over.  So far there's so much destruction in it that It's amazing that the Avenger's aren't called in to see check out what all the bloodshed is about.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm starting up a new game soon! I'm excited.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What setting/rulesset?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Holla holla, Hive!

Played a Dwarven Street Samurai in a Shadowrun game on Thursday. Was awesome fun. Shot many gangbangers. Sliced up some more.

Rar.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> What setting/rulesset?



I'm currently planning 4e WotBS. I've heard great things about it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Holla holla, Hive!
> 
> Played a Dwarven Street Samurai in a Shadowrun game on Thursday. Was awesome fun. Shot many gangbangers. Sliced up some more.
> 
> Rar.



Hello person I don't know!

They don't really say holla holla in London, do they?

I have a friend moving there later this year, and I really want to go visit him and see the city.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My mom shaved my little brother's dog (it's a Yorkie-poo), and decided to give him a mohawk. lol.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Holla holla, Hive!
> 
> Played a Dwarven Street Samurai in a Shadowrun game on Thursday. Was awesome fun. Shot many gangbangers. Sliced up some more.
> 
> Rar.




Cool.

Last week we find this dead dude.  I checked his commlink [which hadn't been turned off after he died].  I saw eight blips moving towards us.  I used Edge, Hacked it and sent the command 'Stop'.  As I did so, eight biodrone dogs ran into sight and then sat back on their haunches.  Each round, some of them randomly 'malfunctioned' and attacked while the others retained their previous order.  I ended up having the dogs attack each other.

That's the kind of Hacking that is fun.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Jdvn1 said:


> Hello person I don't know!
> 
> They don't really say holla holla in London, do they?
> 
> I have a friend moving there later this year, and I really want to go visit him and see the city.




I don't know anyone anywhere that says holla holla, actually, it just popped into my head as something to say in the Hive today.

Hello, my name is Mathew_Freeman, formally known as Tallarn, and I'm an original Hiveminder. What that means is that back in about 2001, when all this started, I was there posting.  It's been a long time, and a lot of Hiveminders have passed through. I feel a bit like the grumpy old guy in the corner talking about the Good Old Days sometimes.

London is awesome. If you're coming over here I'd be more than happy to meet up and show you some geeky sites.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Last week we find this dead dude.  I checked his commlink [which hadn't been turned off after he died].  I saw eight blips moving towards us.  I used Edge, Hacked it and sent the command 'Stop'.  As I did so, eight biodrone dogs ran into sight and then sat back on their haunches.  Each round, some of them randomly 'malfunctioned' and attacked while the others retained their previous order.  I ended up having the dogs attack each other.
> 
> That's the kind of Hacking that is fun.




We elected not to have any hackers in the group, and just to skip that area of the game entirely - but your game sounds like fun!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I don't know anyone anywhere that says holla holla, actually, it just popped into my head as something to say in the Hive today.



Sounds like a hivey thing to me, true.



			
				Mathew_Freeman said:
			
		

> Hello, my name is Mathew_Freeman, formally known as Tallarn, and I'm an original Hiveminder. What that means is that back in about 2001, when all this started, I was there posting.  It's been a long time, and a lot of Hiveminders have passed through. I feel a bit like the grumpy old guy in the corner talking about the Good Old Days sometimes.



Nice! Many hivers have come and gone, and there are many good ol' days that have come and gone as well. Such is the ever-changing hive.



			
				Mathew_Freeman said:
			
		

> London is awesome. If you're coming over here I'd be more than happy to meet up and show you some geeky sites.



I may take you up on that this or next year! Do you have any pointers I can give my friend?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> We elected not to have any hackers in the group, and just to skip that area of the game entirely - but your game sounds like fun!




Yeah, I could see why you might want to do that.  Hacking is way too rules heavy if you want to do it seriously.  But my character is a hacker/drone rigger, so most of my stuff is drone rigging, which IMO is awesome!   but occasionally we have a use for Hacking.  It's more for researching, checking things on the internet, hacking into Commlinks, etc, rather than using the FULL set of rules for hacking.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Jdvn1 said:


> I may take you up on that this or next year! Do you have any pointers I can give my friend?




Best geeky shop in London is Forbidden Planet. Orcs Nest is also pretty cool.

In terms of other stuff, if you like video games you should go to the Trocadero on a Saturday night and watch the cosplay kids playing dancing games, it's awesome.

Do all the tourist stuff, of course, but don't be afraid to just wander about. There is interesting stuff all over London, sometimes you just have to look a bit harder for it.

Despite the grumpy reputation of the English, if you are polite and not overbearing you can get a long way by asking questions. 

And here's the big, important tips:

Stand to the right on escalators. Queue properly. Be aware of your surroundings and move to the side of the street if you need to look at a map. 

There is also a D&D Meet-up page on the net that's a good place to start finding a game, or failing that he should look up Gameforce on Facebook - it's a monthly games club that does card games, RPGs, board games etc.

If all else fails - get him to sign up on ENWorld and PM me!


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Jdvn,

Why is your user name brown?


----------



## Jdvn1

It's "copper" because I'm a copper level community supporter.

Apparently. I became a community supporter before there were levels, but they decided to make a level cooler than me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't you hate it when you answer a question that you had as aprt of a discussion dealing with your question?


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah...

what in the world are you talking about?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> what in the world are you talking about?




FATE.

More importantly, a version to use.  However, the new issue is that one version that might be very useful comes in a 400 page book that hasn't been released, but has some inspiring previews (Dresden Files).  The other version whose sample chapters hasn't really inspired me yet (Spirit of the Century) and seems to read like it's SRD..  

Then there is a derivative which also hasn't been released yet whose author I trust (ICONS)... but  has preview artwork that leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or is that leaves a lot to be desired?


----------



## Jdvn1

Is the first version open?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Or is that leaves a lot to be desired?




I believe it is 'A lot to be desired'.  I suppose if it leaves little to be desired, it would be one darned fine system, wouldn't it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Is the first version open?




The second version of FATE is supposedly since it's based on FUDGE (which was released into OGL).


Hmm... now that I actually got into the character creation descriptions, things seem interesting for FATE (for use in pbp).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> I believe it is 'A lot to be desired'.  I suppose if it leaves little to be desired, it would be one darned fine system, wouldn't it.



Not to be confused with _alot to be desired._


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Not to be confused with _alot to be desired._




Awwww, which Alot do you like the best?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I ate alot, now I feel better.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> I believe it is 'A lot to be desired'.  I suppose if it leaves little to be desired, it would be one darned fine system, wouldn't it.



Unless you're using understatement or sarcasm.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm...

I said it before, but seriously.. Second Comming has some "logic" problems.

Appearantly a F-14 Tom Cat goe involved in the action on the side of the badguys only to cause some collateral damage before being destroyed.  Which begs the question, why was a F-14 with live ammo scambled over Nebraska?  Then when the investigation starts: Why did they engage a civilian vehicle?  Why did the X-Men take the Tom Cat out?  WTF is going on and why are the X-men attacking and killing a lot of people!??!?!

Of course none of these questions will be answered in the Marvel Universe.


----------



## Wereserpent

Has this place been abandoned?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I Think everyone went to the back room across the street.


----------



## Jdvn1

We sound like the mafia or something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What if it is?


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> What if it is?



I'll refrain from continuing this line of discussion, for the sake of my knee caps.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Jdvn1 said:


> We sound like the mafia or something.




Sssshh! We don't mention the m-word in here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Sssshh! We don't mention the m-word in here.




Hahaha..


Carousel! Carousel!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Sssshh! We don't mention the m-word in here.



Aren't you the m-word?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Jdvn1 said:


> Aren't you the m-word?




I'm the MF word!


----------



## Jdvn1

I wonder what has happened in the Adventures of Samantha the Red.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey Danny! There are no FLGSs listed in Dallas in the ENW system.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> I wonder what has happened in the Adventures of Samantha the Red.




Who what now?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rel, one of the mods, used to run a game for his three year old daughter, and he had a story hour type thread to let use know what was going on.

That was a while ago, she's probably 8 or 9 by now, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jdvn1 said:


> Hey Danny! There are no FLGSs listed in Dallas in the ENW system.




I know, I know...I'm a lazy MF.

(That's Master of Flowers, BTW.)

I haven't looked closely enough to figure out how to add the ones I frequent.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Rel, one of the mods, used to run a game for his three year old daughter, and he had a story hour type thread to let use know what was going on.
> 
> That was a while ago, she's probably 8 or 9 by now, though.




I remember a couple of those posts.  IIRC, seemed interesting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I know, I know...I'm a lazy MF.



A lazy Mathew_Freeman? You're his alt?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> I remember a couple of those posts.  IIRC, seemed interesting.



They were really, really good, and haven't been updated in a very long time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Get inta da Chopper!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy... crap!  Someone spammed in the hive..


Wait..


----------



## Jdvn1

Hah, the irony is setting in...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Jdvn1 said:


> A lazy Mathew_Freeman? You're his alt?




Hahahahahahah....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm...  HP bought palm because they wanted palm's webOS.  I wonder what's going to happen in terms of HP's desire to make tablet computers.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm...  HP bought palm because they wanted palm's webOS.  I wonder what's going to happen in terms of HP's desire to make tablet computers.



No! Use Android!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Something really odd happened.

I posted a couple of replies to someone named Spektor3 on these boards...and now those posts & threads are _gone._

Could it be someone...y'know, _someone._..tried to get back on the site?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Something really odd happened.
> 
> I posted a couple of replies to someone named Spektor3 on these boards...and now those posts & threads are _gone._
> 
> Could it be someone...y'know, _someone._..tried to get back on the site?




Yeah.  So, what was those threads on?  (Too get an idea who Skepktor may have been?)*


*Considering that I could think of three High profile people that were banned during the last 10 years.


----------



## Relique du Madde

DAMN YOU MICROSOFT!!!  Gizmodo is reporting that they killed the Courier Project.!!


Grrr!

Now what's going to happen is that they'll most likely release a iPad like device NEXT YEAR which wouldn't be as cool/geeky as the Courrier.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  So, what was those threads on?  (Too get an idea who Skepktor may have been?)*




One was essentially a "Hi, I'm new and I think this is a cool site" thread, and the other was in this forum, asking if anyone knew anything about building dollhouses.  Pretty innocuous stuff, IMHO.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:


> No! Use Android!




That's what I use.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Something really odd happened.
> 
> I posted a couple of replies to someone named Spektor3 on these boards...and now those posts & threads are _gone._
> 
> Could it be someone...y'know, _someone._..tried to get back on the site?



Spektor? As in, someone back from the dead?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just bought myself a new laptop   It's an Asus g73jh.





Jdvn1 said:


> Spektor? As in, someone back from the dead?




Hmmm...

Wait..!


Spektor 3....  This was their 3rd attempt!

/conspiracy theory


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, if Rev moved somewhere else, got a new computer and got a new Internet Service Provider, no one would be able to tell it was him, right?  That's the main way to avoid the ban I would think.  I don't know though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, if Rev moved somewhere else, got a new computer and got a new Internet Service Provider, no one would be able to tell it was him, right?  That's the main way to avoid the ban I would think.  I don't know though.




It would be, however, it could be possible that Spektor3 could have foolishly posted some info in the profile that marked him as an alt of a banned member.  IE.. a known twitter account or facebook name which links him to a banned user.

Since I didn't see his non deleted profile, I could only6 speculate.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One was essentially a "Hi, I'm new and I think this is a cool site" thread, and the other was in this forum, asking if anyone knew anything about building dollhouses.  Pretty innocuous stuff, IMHO.



Quite possible that it might seem innocous at first, but was actually a spammer, possible using his signature or something like that for it. 

Barring that, a known, banned IP adress?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Barring that, a known, banned IP adress?




Which would flag it immediately, if not prevent him from registering or logging in  (depending on the vB modules/settings).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grrr...  PCWorld is reporting that the Slate was just killed!  Looks like we'll be getting a palmOS Slate.

::sigh:: They are  just handing apple the brass ring now...  Comon GOOGLE! SAVE US!


----------



## megamania

Rev is back ?!?


----------



## megamania

"I have no Status"?


I'm alive.  Better than unknown I suppose.


----------



## megamania

I am Alive

I am Well

and...

I am kickin'


Therefor I have status


----------



## megamania

Been busy in the past few weeks.

Trying to pay off my bills while keepin' up with the current ones.

Also spending a bit of money on myself.

Bought an iPod and now I am intimidated to hook it up.  More afraid of breaking it than not using it (thus wasting the money spent on it)

Still only 1/2 way through M&M rule book.  It is only similar to D&D.  Nit the same.  Kids are impatient to play.  I did finish my campaign map for it however.  Island City.

Spring came.  Then snowed.  Now spring is here again.  Weird weather this winter.

Had a friend stuck in Greece during the Volcano eruption that blanketed Europe.

Daughter wants to drive now.  Scary thought.

Still working about 75 hours a week

Blood sugar down to high 130's and weight has platued at 220.  Can't seem to break that mark.

Have to spend a few weekends in Burlington / Champlain Islands region soon to finish clearing my mother's stuff

Been watching Dexter.  Everyone raves about it.  I enjoy it but its not as awesome as they say.  Maybe because he looks and acts like a friend I had whom also was born in Florida.

Watched season one of Monster Quest and immediately ordered season 2.  If only I had the money........  I know how to settle some of the questions presented there.

Going to my wife's best friend's home tonight for dinner.  NOT looking forward to it.  Even on her wedding day she had the look of a prison photo.  She never smiles and always looks..... angry and mean.

Not much else new here.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> On a side note... while still talking about comic books.
> 
> X-men Second Comming is kicking all sorts of butt as a cross over.  So far there's so much destruction in it that It's amazing that the Avenger's aren't called in to see check out what all the bloodshed is about.




Bendis universe (aka Marvel Universe) has long ago jumped the shark.  I dropped reading the Hulk because of the screwy things going on.


----------



## megamania

ah well.

Thought I would let you folks know I'm alive and had not done something stupid.


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks for the update, Mega. 

My initial thoughts:
Glad you're doing well!

I hope you're able to save money too. Spending money on yourself every once in a while is important, though (I guess an iPod just isn't my thing)

Drive? They grow up so fast!


----------



## Jdvn1

Also, I've finally been able to gather a few people and start up a new gaming group. I hope it lasts a long time!


----------



## megamania

The money that is being spent is my inherence.   If I keep it to 500 dollars of "fun" money and the rest to bills and house repairs I should be doing well.

Kids seem to have a new interest in Overpower again which is good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HOLY CRAP  BATMAN!  Green Ronin is doing DC SUPERHEROES using M&M!!!

In other news, the likely hood that there would be a viable 4e Supers RPG just became nill, after all, why play 4e Super Heroes if WoTC can't get a BIG 2 supporter?

Also, there is a likely hood that this book represents what would be Mutants and Masterminds 3.0 + DCU "re-theming."


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:


> The money that is being spent is my inherence.   If I keep it to 500 dollars of "fun" money and the rest to bills and house repairs I should be doing well.



As an economist, the specific source of the money matters little to me when advising on what to do with the money.  What matters is that you use if efficiently (and, spending some on yourself could be considered efficient).

Nonetheless, if you have yourself taken care of, then great.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have an econ degree as well!

My thing is, I actually know people who have won lotteries & sweepstakes- always the bridesmaid, never the bride- so I got interested in the stats behind them (and other windfalls).

Some early studies on windfalls showed that the majority of those who get one (even those lottery winners who got $5M+) were back to their old standard of living within 7 years.  This was bad press for states with lotteries...the "promise" of a future relatively free of financial worries is one of the things that helps drive ticket sales.

Another thing they found was that there were certain behaviors in common among those who beat the odds and maintained their wealth:


They didn't radically change their lifestyles.  After paying off debts, they lived just slightly above their former way of life.
They didn't stop working: they may change jobs, or they may go part time, but they don't stop completely.
They dedicated a certain amount of money from their windfall to simply having fun...and generally kept to that limit.

As a result, most states with lotteries have laws making it mandatory to take a little course- 1 day to 1 week, depending on the state- on handling money, including the lifestyle advice.

IOW, mega, it looks like you're spending wisely.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have an econ degree as well!
> 
> My thing is, I actually know people who have won lotteries & sweepstakes- always the bridesmaid, never the bride- so I got interested in the stats behind them (and other windfalls).
> 
> Some early studies on windfalls showed that the majority of those who get one (even those lottery winners who got $5M+) were back to their old standard of living within 7 years.  This was bad press for states with lotteries...the "promise" of a future relatively free of financial worries is one of the things that helps drive ticket sales.



Yep, this was Friedman's Permanent Income Hypothesis. People adjust their consumption to the windfall (positive or negative), and they come out the same by the end.

Some save wisely and end up financially better off, and some spend recklessly and end up financially _worse_ off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jdvn1 said:


> Yep, this was Friedman's Permanent Income Hypothesis. People adjust their consumption to the windfall (positive or negative), and they come out the same by the end.
> 
> Some save wisely and end up financially better off, and some spend recklessly and end up financially _worse_ off.




Yep! yep!

Its just that until we started having big state lotteries all over the place, it was hard to get good empirical data on people getting windfalls- most people who inherit money or win at a casino don't necessarily publicize their before & after.

But after those lotteries popped up, "Uncle Miltie's" hypothesis got a whole lot of proof.

(Fortunately for my acquaintances, they were fairly savvy about their money and still have most of what they won, decades later.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Also note that the empirical evidence for negative windfalls doesn't support the hypothesis quite as strongly as the positive windfall evidence does. Further, it's an interesting problem when applied to developing nations.

Anyways, it is interesting work, and led to much more advanced theories later down the line.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It also shows up prominently in Conan stories- when hits a big hoard, he lives it up...until he's reduced to raiding and thievery again...

Hmmm...remind you of any RPG campaigns?


----------



## Jdvn1

This should be every barbarian's character motivation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Conan...the Economic Exemplar!

"What is best, Conan?"

"To gain fat loot, spend it wildly, and to hear the lamentation of your creditors!"

or...

"Friedman, I have never prayed to you before – 
I have no tongue for it. 
No one, not even you, will remember if we were good men or bad, 
Why we fought or why we died. 
No, all that matters is that I had much money. 
That's what's important. 
Spending pleases you, Friedman, so grant me one request – 
Grant me discounts! 
And if you do not listen, then the Hell with You! "


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> This should be every barbarian's character motivation.




Isn't that every player character's motivation?


----------



## Jdvn1

Having come from GMing a game with two _very_ annoying players, sometimes I just want my players to have a normal backstory.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Having come from GMing a game with two _very_ annoying players, sometimes I just want my players to have a normal backstory.




Ok.. I want to hear their back story


----------



## Jdvn1

For one of their many PCs or for their home campaign? And, you don't want to hear about how cool their powers interact with each other? In the middle of the actual game? Or, while you're trying to leave?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Inheriting powers from another charatcer?!?!  Sound's viable in M&M with nemisis or something... but I have a slight suspicion you aren't doing a super Hero game.


----------



## Jdvn1

I feel bad for the wall I was hitting with my head.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Howdy, Hive!

This weekend I watched part one of Day of the Triffids (2009 version), an episode of Glee, Dr Who (which was AWESOME0 and played a LOT of Mass Effect 1.

I had a good weekend. Tonight I go see Iron Man 2.

Oh, and I the Glee soundtrack for my iPod.

I am such a geek.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Having come from GMing a game with two _very_ annoying players, sometimes I just want my players to have a normal backstory.




Players.... or characters backstories?


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh. I want players to create a normal backstory for their characters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Howdy, Hive!
> 
> This weekend I watched part one of Day of the Triffids (2009 version), an episode of Glee, Dr Who (which was AWESOME0 and played a LOT of Mass Effect 1.
> 
> I had a good weekend. Tonight I go see Iron Man 2.
> 
> Oh, and I the Glee soundtrack for my iPod.
> 
> I am such a geek.



I ran a game on Saturday and on Monday. I think the label "geek" means little around here. 

Also, I'm not a big fan of Glee. Decent singing, but can't stand the show.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I am such a geek.






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think the label "geek" means little around here.




At least he didn't say "I'm such a nerd."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Heh. I want players to create a normal backstory for their characters.




What like:

[CHARACTER] on a personal quest to avenge the [murderer/destruction] of a [noun].

Or

[CHARACTER] decided to leave [his/her] home last [day/month] to go on an adventure.

?


----------



## Jdvn1

I would be totally okay with that!


----------



## Dog Moon

Boring!  Hahaha!


----------



## Jdvn1

Boring is the spice of life.


----------



## Dog Moon

Boring is boring.  If it wasn't, it wouldn't be called boring, would it?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> At least he didn't say "I'm such a nerd."




I nearly did.


----------



## Phaezen

That is all ^(;,^


----------



## Jdvn1

Boring isn't bad, though. I prefer a player to have a PC with a boring backstory than an uber-cool-I'm-the-most-BA-thing-ever-and-I'll-tell-you-about-it-for-three-hours backstory.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Boring isn't bad, though. I prefer a player to have a PC with a boring backstory than an uber-cool-I'm-the-most-BA-thing-ever-and-I'll-tell-you-about-it-for-three-hours backstory.




That's why you reserve that character for the first one-shot kill of the campaign.*




*Assuming you are not playing 4e.


----------



## Jdvn1

Travelled hundreds of lands, slayed hundreds of beasts and demons, power beyond all dreams... only to be killed in the first encounter.

I am, unfortunately, too fair a GM to do that.

But I'm sure I'll consider it many times...


----------



## Phaezen

Prefer short simple backgrounds for characters myself, especially at low levels/ages.

As a player I love letting the character develop personality over the first few sessions, as it generally surprises me and works out better than having something prewritten.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The ICONS preordered pdf is coming out sometimes next week.  So what was suposed to be a early May release has turned into a First hald of May release.


----------



## Jdvn1

This is my experience, too. I think the party meshes with itself better, too, when they can do this together.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Assuming you are making low leveled characters, is there any type of game where coming up with an extravagant background would be acceptable?


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, probably.

Just not immediately after playing with those two annoying guys.

I've had a player write a short story based on his character as his backstory. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow.. almost every issue of X-Men Second Coming has one "important" death..*  They have been so frequent that even the previews of the next issue has a death.


* I'm including characterization assassination (Colossus, and Beast, I'm looking at you) .


----------



## megamania

Beast is joining Avengers.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> The money that is being spent is my inherence.   If I keep it to 500 dollars of "fun" money and the rest to bills and house repairs I should be doing well.
> 
> Kids seem to have a new interest in Overpower again which is good.




Most of the bills are done.  Still have over 20,000 and more to be settled.

As for Overpower.  They got to play.  I have not even built a deck.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Beast is joining Avengers.




Secret Avengers to be exact.

IF the secret Avengers ends up being a "wet Works" team and Beast doesn't resign, then he'll be the biggest hypocrite.   After all, all the Chaos that's happening in Second Coming was a result of Cyclops not being proactive enough and revealing to everyone that Bastion resurrected all the old X-Foes using the T-O virus and that he formed X-Force as a last line of defense because they started targeting mutants.

Oh, also one of Bastion's old goons was responsible for all the T-O zombies (controlled by Seline) that attacked Utopia during the previous week.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh Mega,  I'm not sure if you saw it, Green Ronin is putting out a DC comics game based on M&M.  The first book is supposed to come out this summer.


----------



## Jdvn1

376 posts until EN World has 5 million posts.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:


> 376 posts until EN World has 5 million posts.




Knock off another reply for that goal


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh Mega,  I'm not sure if you saw it, Green Ronin is putting out a DC comics game based on M&M.  The first book is supposed to come out this summer.




Official stuff yeah!

and you that Marvel will do one also.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Secret Avengers to be exact.
> 
> IF the secret Avengers ends up being a "wet Works" team and Beast doesn't resign, then he'll be the biggest hypocrite.   After all, all the Chaos that's happening in Second Coming was a result of Cyclops not being proactive enough and revealing to everyone that Bastion resurrected all the old X-Foes using the T-O virus and that he formed X-Force as a last line of defense because they started targeting mutants.
> 
> Oh, also one of Bastion's old goons was responsible for all the T-O zombies (controlled by Seline) that attacked Utopia during the previous week.




The whole Hope story line has my interest.  The Messiah Complex was good.  A friend of mine has been telling me about the stories with Cable and Hope.  

I'm reading that the Second Coming should be as action packed and body bagged as Messiah.  I look forward to the TPB


----------



## megamania

Been playing Overpower and overlooking my son and his friend in agame of Heroclix.

Still reading up on Mutants & Masterminds.   Hoping to play finally by the holiday weekend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> The whole Hope story line has my interest.  The Messiah Complex was good.  A friend of mine has been telling me about the stories with Cable and Hope.
> 
> I'm reading that the Second Coming should be as action packed and body bagged as Messiah.  I look forward to the TPB




Yeah, it has been very bloody.   So far I think the New Mutants ended up killing he most bad guys out of all the team in action, with Archangel being close on their heels.  As far as action goes, the only chapter that sucked (so far) was Fraction's "Funeral."  Thankfully, Fraction wasn't doing the majority of the writing for the cross over.

edit:  It should also be noted that Hope went through character Assassination early on in SC.  During Cable, Hope seemed to be a a badass in training, but once she appeared in Fraction's first Chapter she became whiny like the rest of the X-Kids..


----------



## megamania

That is one of the problems of mutliple writers on the same storyline.




Just saw Iron Man II.   Very good.  Looking forward to the next movies as there are hints to the next three movies.  Avengers, Capt and Thor.  Looking good.


----------



## Jdvn1

37 left!


----------



## Dog Moon

Impressive?  How do you tell?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Impressive?  How do you tell?




The number of posts is on the bottom of the forum index.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> The number of posts is on the bottom of the forum index.



Yep.

And we're 77 over now!

Happy 5,000,000 Post-Birthday, EN World!


----------



## Relique du Madde

What sucked was that my previous post was post number 5m30


----------



## megamania

I wonder if there was a "no-prize" for the 5 millionith poster?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I wonder if there was a "no-prize" for the 5 millionith poster?




It would have been cool if there was... or if they had an announcement like "SO AND SO was the 5millionth poster!
"


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> It would have been cool if there was... or if they had an announcement like "SO AND SO was the 5millionth poster!
> "



Shouldn't be hard to figure out, I think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Shouldn't be hard to figure out, I think.




Nope.  It since it isn't and didn't happen already, I don't think it's not going to happen considering all they would have to do is one or two database queries max to find out who wrote the message.


----------



## Jdvn1

I figured they just didn't care. *shrug*


----------



## Mark

Relique du Madde said:


> It would have been cool if there was... or if they had an announcement like "SO AND SO was the 5millionth poster!
> "





I just read that as _Smillionth_ which I will continue to use as a word meaning _so-and-so millionth_ when I am happy enough to mean more than a million and I don't care how much more.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mark said:


> I just read that as _Smillionth_ which I will continue to use as a word meaning _so-and-so millionth_ when I am happy enough to mean more than a million and I don't care how much more.



Ours is a public service.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was just perusing the boards, and tecnowraith has a new thread...http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-off-topic/276389-transformers-mythos-questions.html

Which got me thinking:  Transformers + Mythos.

Could something from a non-Euclidean realm drive mechanical beings insane?

Would Old Ones fight sentient morphing Oldsmobiiles?

Would the Transformers join forces with the Decepticons to fight the Old Gods & their minions...or would the Decepticons find more in alliance with those Elder Evils?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I personally though that the deisgns of the Decepticons in the movies were mythos inspired, so I wouldn't be surprised if they were working for Old Ones and the other Elder Evils.


----------



## Jdvn1

Isn't the surface of the earth a non-Euclidean surface?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't know.  Let me ask that Hound of Tindalos that keeps popping into my room.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was just perusing the boards, and tecnowraith has a new thread...http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-off-topic/276389-transformers-mythos-questions.html
> 
> Which got me thinking:  Transformers + Mythos.
> 
> Could something from a non-Euclidean realm drive mechanical beings insane?
> 
> Would Old Ones fight sentient morphing Oldsmobiiles?
> 
> Would the Transformers join forces with the Decepticons to fight the Old Gods & their minions...or would the Decepticons find more in alliance with those Elder Evils?




I think the closest thing that exists right now is probably Cthulhutech.  Although that's probably closer to being Mecha + Cthulhu, but if the Mecha changed into cars, which shouldn't be too difficult to add, you'd probably have pretty much that exact game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know... non-Euclidean geometry pretty much explains how the mass and volume of a transformer seems to change drastically between modes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Transformers need no explanation.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Transformers need no explanation.




Tru dat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HOLY FRACK!   M&M 3rd EDITION!  Oh... and it shares the same ruleset as DC Adventure and is coming out this fall!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware..  



Spoiler



Sentry


's funderal in the Seige Epilogue was 1000 times better then the one Fraction wrote for 



Spoiler



Nightcrawler


 in Second Coming.  EVEN THOUGH they did got away with character assassination by suggesting that Rogue and 



Spoiler



Sentry


 had sex.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm...  M&M 3e is going to use stat modifiers ONLY (just like True20).  Super link is gone BUT in it's place is an license program which is going to be easier to participate in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So...Superman III is real?

Secretive speed traders in spotlight after crash - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So...Superman III is real?
> 
> 
> 
> Retconned out of existance.  Too bad though that cyber-Chick was where it was all at.
Click to expand...


----------



## CleverNickName

*BOOM!*

I mean,

*KUPPO!*


----------



## Jdvn1

Moogles are awesome, by the way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Moogles are about two steps away from becoming the Ewoks of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Less than that, maybe.

Kuppopo!

I'm a huge fan of FF4 and 6.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Less than that, maybe.
> 
> Kuppopo!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of FF4 and 6.




Same here.  It's funny how they originally were monsters.


----------



## Jdvn1

I really liked the first time you could play Moogles in FF6 (at least, I think it was the first time you could play them in FF6), where you controlled three teams of Moogles at the same time.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:


> Less than that, maybe.
> 
> Kuppopo!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of FF4 and 6.




Reading this I read it as....

"I'm a huge fan of Fantstic Four and 6."


Too many comicbooks.


----------



## megamania

Life continues as normal here in Vermont.

Going to Boston in a few weeks for a day.


----------



## megamania

I see it remains quiet here on weekends.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Unfortunately, it is.  It also doesn't help that alot of us been hanging out elsewhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It is official: we have a retarded rabbit living in our backyard.

This bunny refuses to actually run for its life when our 2 border collies hit the yard.  Yes, I know that freezing in place is a survival strategy that works when you blend in (more on this later), but this one is using it when its on the grass or concrete, not just the dirt.  I've actually had to call off our dogs.

Even when it actually runs away, it stops after running 8 feet or so.

Our dogs like to chase soccer balls in the yard.  Mr. Dumb Bunny was sitting in a dirt track that our younger collie has worn in the lawn- virtually invisible- with its ears straight up.  I didn't see it, and neither did Miss Doggies.

So I kicked a soccer ball in our older dog's direction, seeing the bunny just as the ball leapt from my foot.

The bunny reacted- its ears went from |_| to \_/ as the ball passed right between its ears.  Only the Orc Commander from the LotR movie reacted less to an incoming projectile.  Had that ball been a hawk- of which we have plenty in our neighborhood- the world would have been minus one bunny.

Only when the dog got within 2 feet of the bunny did it actually run anywhere...about 3 feet away.  I had to chase it off because it had just attracted the attention of the younger dog.


----------



## megamania

Sounds like a domesticated rabbit not wild.  


Must have taken a left at Alburquekee (sp)


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Unfortunately, it is.  It also doesn't help that alot of us been hanging out elsewhere.




Aye.  Aeson's site I assume.


I have just been away.  Not much free time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Sounds like a domesticated rabbit not wild.
> 
> 
> Must have taken a left at Alburquekee (sp)




Nah- definitely a wild hare.

It looks just like all of the other bunnies we have in the neigborhood- dirt brown, white puffball tail and big ears.

Its just the only one that thinks its Superbunny.


----------



## megamania

Captain Carrot




where is the Zoo Crew?


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nah- definitely a wild hare.
> 
> It looks just like all of the other bunnies we have in the neigborhood- dirt brown, white puffball tail and big ears.
> 
> Its just the only one that thinks its Superbunny.




You never know, our 14lb cat beats up our 50lb dog, hehe


----------



## Jdvn1

Just got back from San Antonio. How is is possible that a city with nothing but tex-mex to fail at making this kind of food?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dude!  Where did you go?  I went to school down there (Trinity) and visit often- there are some AWESOME tex-mex restaurants down there!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Just got back from San Antonio. How is is possible that a city with nothing but tex-mex to fail at making this kind of food?




It's called Americanization.   Most Mexican food in California (except in the heart of the barrio) tends to suffer from that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Aye.  Aeson's site I assume.
> 
> 
> I have just been away.  Not much free time.




Yup.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The skunk came back.  Sprayed the family dog (Lucy), then decided to wait around in the backyard.


Side note:  Some nutjob guy is saying:  War in Korea.  It's going to rain oil in the south.  US War with Mexico.


----------



## Jdvn1

I went to THREE tex-mex places, and they were all terrible!

The first was on the riverwalk at the Naked Iguana Lounge, then at Pericos (in the NW part of town, I believe), then at La Tierra in Market Square. Bleh, bleh, and bleh. The tex-mex is _far_ better at all of Houston, Austin, and Dallas.

I wouldn't even call it Americanization, just bad food. How else can I explain good tex-mex in other parts of the state?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> I went to THREE tex-mex places, and they were all terrible!
> 
> The first was on the riverwalk at the Naked Iguana Lounge, then at Pericos (in the NW part of town, I believe), then at La Tierra in Market Square. Bleh, bleh, and bleh. The tex-mex is _far_ better at all of Houston, Austin, and Dallas.
> 
> I wouldn't even call it Americanization, just bad food. How else can I explain good tex-mex in other parts of the state?




Heh.. it would help by explaining Tex-Mex.    I mean here Mexican food is either Mexican Food, Fusion (ie. "__non Mexican dish__" Tacos), or fast food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> It's called Americanization.   Most Mexican food in California (except in the heart of the barrio) tends to suffer from that.



Nah- its not Americanization.  Tex-Mex is already inherently Americanized.  There are significant flavor and textural differences between Tex-Mex and true Mexican cuisine.



Jdvn1 said:


> I went to THREE tex-mex places, and they were all terrible!
> 
> The first was on the riverwalk at the Naked Iguana Lounge, then at Pericos (in the NW part of town, I believe), then at La Tierra in Market Square. Bleh, bleh, and bleh. The tex-mex is _far_ better at all of Houston, Austin, and Dallas.




Naked Iguana and Pericos wouldn't have been on my radar at all.  Mi Tierra is kind of a touristy place.

I haven't lived in SA since 1990, but I visit every once in a while.  I still hit Chuys on occasion, and Taco Cabana was a lifeline for us students up & about at 2AM and hungry.

Still, I've forgotten some of the other places I'd go...somewhere around here, I have a few business cards of some of my old faves.  If I can find them, I'll pass the info along.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nah- its not Americanization.  Tex-Mex is already inherently Americanized.  There are significant flavor and textural differences between Tex-Mex and true Mexican cuisine.



I don't know a lot about it, but tex-mex seems to be a part of border culture. So, one might even consider it a particular regional cuisine rather than a mix of "Texan" and "Mexican."



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Naked Iguana and Pericos wouldn't have been on my radar at all.  Mi Tierra is kind of a touristy place.



Naked Iguana was on the Riverwalk, so I assumed it'd be as crowded as and have the same ratio of tourists as (and have roughly the same quality of food as) any other place on the Riverwalk. While that's not necessarily true, if it's even close-ish to true, then that doesn't speak well to places on the Riverwalk.

I went to San Antonio to celebrate a friend's birthday--so, the location was decided by someone who lives in San Antonio. And, online reviews of this place are decent. In the past year, I've had a number of bad experience with restaurants recommended by "friends" (whom I don't know well, and don't know how well they know food).

Mi Tierra is definitely in a touristy place, but another "friend" said that--while it wasn't the best--it was still good.

I wanted to try a place called Biga on the Bank (I think it's new), which I've heard was very good... but it seems not to be tex-mex. The highest rated restaurants in San Antonio seem not to be tex-mex, though.



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I haven't lived in SA since 1990, but I visit every once in a while.  I still hit Chuys on occasion, and Taco Cabana was a lifeline for us students up & about at 2AM and hungry.



I can get these places in other cities, too. Chuy's is pretty good, but I'm definitely not a Taco Cabana fan, and I wasn't even when I was still a student. I'd probably have preferred to go to Chuy's than any other place I tried.



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Still, I've forgotten some of the other places I'd go...somewhere around here, I have a few business cards of some of my old faves.  If I can find them, I'll pass the info along.



If you can find them, I'll definitely try them out for my next trip! I would like to make another trip out there, eventually, to visit more of the missions, try Biga on the Banks, check out the japanese botanical garden thing, to explore the caverns, and to enjoy the wine country tours.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I'm definitely not a Taco Cabana fan




Well, I'll tell you that the TCs in San Antonio are better than those elswhere in the state (it started in SA, after all).

As a student, it had several advantages:
Cheap as hell
Open 24 hours
Cheap as hell
Broad menu
Cheap as hell

Those factors- plus the fact that it was cheap as hell- made it perfect dining for students on a budget with a craving in the dark AM hours.

In addition, the TCs closest to Trinity were often staffed by illegals.  I'm not kidding- staff turnover was HIGH.  I was never there during a raid, but you could always tell when one had occurred.  Given the intrinsic "Mexican-ness" of the staff in general, I think they gave the food a little bit more attention than in some other locations.

Nowadays, TCs is kind of like a comfort food.  For 7 bucks, I know I can go in and recapture a little flashback of my youth.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, I'll tell you that the TCs in San Antonio are better than those elswhere in the state (it started in SA, after all).
> 
> As a student, it had several advantages:
> Cheap as hell
> Open 24 hours
> Cheap as hell
> Broad menu
> Cheap as hell
> 
> Those factors- plus the fact that it was cheap as hell- made it perfect dining for students on a budget with a craving in the dark AM hours.
> 
> In addition, the TCs closest to Trinity were often staffed by illegals.  I'm not kidding- staff turnover was HIGH.  I was never there during a raid, but you could always tell when one had occurred.  Given the intrinsic "Mexican-ness" of the staff in general, I think they gave the food a little bit more attention than in some other locations.
> 
> Nowadays, TCs is kind of like a comfort food.  For 7 bucks, I know I can go in and recapture a little flashback of my youth.




Huh, that's interesting. Would you say that TC is better than the average sit-down "real" (not fast food) restaurant? Both in and out of San Antonio?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah- I place TCs at the top of fast food Mexican, but not up there with restaurants.  I've had some OK dishes at Bell & Bueno, but I'll pass them up for TCs every time if given the option.

Most locations have decent flour tortillas, and their pico de gallo is relatively tasty, but any real restaurant will blow their guacamole out of the water.  And the only cheese in the place is (as I recall) shredded cheddar.  Their salsa is slightly to medium hot.

Their fajita meat (chicken or beef) is tasty and nicely seasoned but not as good & juicy as you'd get in a standard tex-mex place, and unless you get the platter, you won't get onions and peppers...or at least, not enough for you to notice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Every place I went to seemed to have good tortillas (Naked Iguana less so), and their salsa was a good level of spice. Austin tex-mex is a bit too hot, but San Antonio tex-mex is similar to Houston tex-mex in spiciness, which is perfect for me (not that I hold excessive spiciness against a place, necessarily).

None featured particularly good guacamole, though not bad necessarily, and I didn't order the tableside guac at Pericos, which is always better than the normal stuff you get in my experience. Mi Tierra didn't have good beans, but they had a really good cheese on them (some kind of queso blanco, at least that's what I'd call it). The cheese seemed pretty normal everywhere, otherwise.

The meat, everywhere I went, was consistently bad. Too fatty and overspiced. I couldn't bite through some of the meat due to the fat, and I tend to be pretty forgiving about a little bit of fat. At Pericos, they seemed to try to cover their fatty meat in onions and peppers--I like onions and peppers, but the meat is more important. And the meat wasn't even sliced properly. There were tiny bits, as if it was a vegetable dish with meat sprinkled in.

TC sounds like a much better option.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmm...to my recollection, San Antonio's restaurants _did _tend towards fattier meats in general, so if that's your main issue, I'm not surprised.  Austin and D/FW were a bit leaner by preference.

And the thing is, I don't think that's a "Mexican" or "Southern Texas" thing, because I recall El Paso having a leaner style as well.

And yeah- they did like it hot down there!  I wasn't bothered by that too much- I'm a Creole by birth, so spicy food is a way of life for me- but I can see how that could be an issue.  I'm surprised that the Houston scene isn't spicier, though.

TCs meat was middle of the road- not to fatty, but not dry as a chip, either.  And the meat is usually cut into strips about the size of a pinky or ring finger.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

DUH!

I just remembered another factor that elevates TCs above the rest of the fast-food mexican restaurants:  BOOZE!

Most locations serve a variety of beers and margaritas.  NOW do you understand why TCs did so well just off of a college campus?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> DUH!
> 
> I just remembered another factor that elevates TCs above the rest of the fast-food mexican restaurants:  BOOZE!
> 
> Most locations serve a variety of beers and margaritas.  NOW do you understand why TCs did so well just off of a college campus?




The other restaurants don't have booze?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry- Taco Bell, Taco Bueno, and most of the other fast-food mexican restaurants simply don't have booze...at least, not in Texas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hah, the TC love makes sense now!

I'd like to clarify, when I say that San Antonio tex-mex is fatty, I don't mean it's more moist necessarily. There are large, unchewable pieces of fat in the meat, or it's a lower quality meat. For example, there's at least one restaurant in Houston that advertises sirloin steak fajitas. Quality meat is a big selling factor.

Houston has some places with more spice--the average around Houston might be spicier than San Antonio--but the median place I would say is not significantly more spicy than San Antonio.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No, I got you the first time.

I suspect part of it is that San Antonio, despite being one of the top 10 biggest cities in the USA (behind Texas' own Huston and Dallas), it is a poor city.  In some ways, San Antonio is a scaled up New Orleans.

So while Austin, Dallas and Houston will have an abundance of higher-end restaurants- befitting the higher costs & standards of living- San Antonio restaurants will, generally speaking, cater to the lower end of the spectrum.  Even the higher-end eateries will suffer in comparison to their counterparts in the richer cities.

(I'm speaking in generalities, of course...some are fantastic.  I'm trying to find the card of this place that hosted my Continuing Legal Education meeting a few years ago- some of the best damn cabrito I've ever had!)

While my home city of New Orleans is reknown for its cuisine, a lot of it is fatty.  Now, that tends to be largely in the form of butter and other dairy, but just like Chef Ramsay so often suggests, they also use some cheaper meats, artfully prepared.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's what I suspected, but I've read that San Antonio is known for great tex-mex--if the average quality meat is a lower quality, that seems to be a misrepresentation. Sure, San Antonio may have high-end great restaurants, but most cities have that. Houston, Dallas, and Austin have better average restaurants, and also great high-end restaurants.

So, what's so special about San Antonio's food scene?

As a bit of a foodie, though, I'm happy to try the better restaurants. I don't mind saving up money for a great meal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Actually, I think its tex mex is actually quite good- you happened to hit a few spots on the below average list.  Even if I can't find the cards I'm looking for, you might want to ask a local next time.  Not necessarily some dude on the street, but perhaps your hotel's concierge.  They're paid to make good recommendations for all kinds of services.  I'd be surprised if one couldn't point you towards a nice place near your hotel.  Especially if you tell them you're trying to avoid the Riverwalk.  (Don't get me wrong, there are some decent places on the Riverwalk...just not the Tex-Mex places.)

Anyway, like I mentioned before as Chef Ramsay often points out you can use cheap meats to make fantastic food...if you know what you're doing.

Heck, at one point in time, flank steak- the kind originally used for beef fajitas- was considered to be low quality.  Its fatty and tough and requires real knowledge and prepwork...but the rewards, as you know, are well worth it, because, properly prepared, flank steak is flavorful.

The problem I've heard of recently (courtesy of the Dallas Morning News), though, is that fajitas (and fajita-meat variants of certain recipes) have become so popular that many restaurants can't find enough flank steak to supply their demand.  This was part of their impetus to try things like sirloin fajitas.

This experiment turned into a success: the demand for flank steak has risen so much that its often nearly as expensive as other cuts like sirloin, and with less prep work required for sirloin, it costs no more (and sometimes less) than traditional fajitas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Two of the three places were local-recommended. Pericos was a party location chosen by locals, and Mi Tierra was said to be "good though not as good as Geunther's" (didn't have time to make it out to Geunther's). The lady at the hotel recommended another Tex-Mex place on the Riverwalk, though I didn't have time to go there.

My experience is that local recommendations are often not good. You have to know that the local really knows food.

I don't disagree with you about cheap meats, though. There's an amazing restaurant in Houston called Feast, which specializes in cheap meats.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yowtch!  You really did get let down!

Hey...you said you were a bit of a foodie...so am I to a certain extent.  D'ya cook?

One of my favorite "cheap meat" dishes is something I call "Stoup."  Its thicker than soup but thinner than stew, hence the name.

I use something like "7 steak" or a chuck roast- whatever big hunk of beef that is cheap and in stock, and sear it in butter or olive oil.  I add onions (sauteed), LOTS of garlic, chopped carrots, potatoes and tomatoes.  I add beef stock (home-made or a low-sodium commercial one) and- no joke- low sodium V8: makes a great broth!  Seasonings include paprika, ground black pepper, a touch of cayenne pepper, loads of parsley, and so forth.

And I cook it forEVER.  After a few hours, the beef starts to break up into some nice chunks, and after that point, I thicken the broth a bit.

I do something similar with pork, FWIW.


----------



## Jdvn1

I do cook, though I generally have to make the time for it. I also like to watch cooking videos and shows or read cooking articles or read other foodie blogs with some frequency. James Beard awards came out recently, which is always interesting to follow.

When I slow cook big meat hunks, I tend to do something more akin to an oven roast. Get a good rub, wrap the meat in foil, and cook low 'n slow. 12ish hours, but you can do it in much less too. Your stoup sounds pretty good, though! I definitely believe that V8 makes for a good broth, and I love the creative shortcut.

I've been making fried rice a lot recently, though. I bought a thing of chinese sausage and I don't know what else to do with it! If you've never tried chinese sausage, it's really flavorful stuff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chinese sausage, huh?  I'll keep my eyes open.  There's a restaurant in my neighborhood called Uncle Tai's- it used to be located at the Dallas Galleria, but the owner/chef didn't like it there.

And he's a real cool guy.  He may be able to hook me up.



> I definitely believe that V8 makes for a good broth, and I love the creative shortcut.




I owe 2 others for that idea.

One was a woman who lived with us while her luck was down.  She sometimes used it to make a soup of her own, made largely with canned veggies.

The other was Emeril.  I was watching him and a guest chef on one of his shows make something with "creme fresh" when the guest mentioned that if you don't have that ingredient, melt some vanilla ice cream- its essentially the same!

Between seeing it in real life and having that lesson reinforced by a top chef, I've kept my mind open on that since then.

In fact, because of those two, I made a similar decision with another recipe.

I was making a Beef Stroganoff.  The meat was seared and I was starting to add veggies, when I realized that both my onions and my sour cream were bad.

I turned down my fire and asked my Mom to watch the pot while I ran to the grocery.  Just after I got my keys and wallet, I took a quick look in the 'fridge to see if I needed anything else...and saw a big, unopened container of French Onion dip from a party the weekend before.

French Onion dip = Onion + sour cream + other flavorings...

I saved myself a trip to the grocery and I don't know how much time by using that dip...and NOBODY knew.  The Stroganoff was perfectly fine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Y'know...I do so much talking about food and posting recipes, I should probably start some kind of database here.

For me and the other cooks of ENWorld.

The Snackroyummycon?  De Vittles Mysteriis?


----------



## Jdvn1

French Onion Dip... that's brave of you. I'd be afraid of the other seasonings (especially the extra salt) in there.

If you start something for EN World cooks, you have to have to make sure that barbecue talk gets separated by region.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sorry- Taco Bell, Taco Bueno, and most of the other fast-food mexican restaurants simply don't have booze...at least, not in Texas.




How does taco bell even quality as mexican food ?  It's wanna be mexican at best.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its not, but some people don't know any better.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Chinese sausage, huh?  I'll keep my eyes open.  There's a restaurant in my neighborhood called Uncle Tai's- it used to be located at the Dallas Galleria, but the owner/chef didn't like it there.



I've only seen it in Chinese grocery stores.

When I went to the Chinese grocery store to get chinese sausage (I originally bought it for a Lunar New Year dinner thing I was co-cooking), I asked someone who worked there where I could find the chinese sausage. "Aisle 6, I was told."

At aisle 6, I looked and look around... no sausage in sight. I saw oyster sauce, duck sauce, soy sauce... so I asked again. Again, I was told aisle 6. So, I looked again, thinking I had just missed it at one end or something...

Then it struck me. They thought I said Chinese _sauces_.

I laughed to myself, and went back to another worker to ask for the Chinese sausage. "No, not sauces," I had to clarify. "Sausage." The guy finally understood--his reaction, "Why do you want Chinese sausage?" He looked genuinely confused as to why a non-Chinese person would want such an ingredient.

The New Year dinner went great. We started off with an appetizer of home-made steamed shrimp dumplings (dim sum style, one of my favorites), home-made egg drop soup, home-made kung pao chicken, home-made fried rice (traditional style, made with little to no soy sauce), and we even ended it with home-made green tea ice cream. Finding the right type of green tea powder for the ice cream was really tough, too! It took two or three trips to different grocery stores.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Its not, but some people don't know any better.




That reminds me, who ever came up with "Taco tuesdays" needs to be punched in the mouth.


----------



## nerfherder

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Y'know...I do so much talking about food and posting recipes, I should probably start some kind of database here.
> 
> For me and the other cooks of ENWorld.
> 
> The Snackroyummycon?  De Vittles Mysteriis?




Well, Circvs Maximvs has a cooking forum, and the ladies there produced a recipe book as a fund-raiser.  ENW has an order of magnitude more members...



> The Ladies of Vesta are proud to present the first ever Circvs Maximvs cookbook -  *CRAFT (COOKING)* !
> 
> We’ve collected 95 of our favorite recipes from around the globe to help the adventurer in you stay strong and fit for battle.
> 
> The recipes cover a wide range of offerings and will help you prepare something tasty anytime, from starting the day off right through a late night snack craving.  And – what CM cookbook would be complete without a Sammich! section.
> 
> There are three options to own this book of fabulousness!
> 
> All three are available through lulu.com just in time for the holidays.   The links below will enable you to purchase your own copy now!
> 
> Download for only $5.
> 
> Soft cover for only $12.
> 
> Hardcover for only $20.
> 
> There is a modest profit margin on this book in an effort to support the community we love. All profits will be used to support the costs associated with the running of CircvsMaximvs.com.
> 
> We hope you enjoy owning a little piece of the Vesta kitchen!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Whirligig, on behalf of the Ladies of Vesta


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jdvn1 said:


> I've only seen it in Chinese grocery stores.
> 
> When I went to the Chinese grocery store to get chinese sausage (I originally bought it for a Lunar New Year dinner thing I was co-cooking), I asked someone who worked there where I could find the chinese sausage. "Aisle 6, I was told."
> 
> At aisle 6, I looked and look around... no sausage in sight. I saw oyster sauce, duck sauce, soy sauce... so I asked again. Again, I was told aisle 6. So, I looked again, thinking I had just missed it at one end or something...
> 
> Then it struck me. They thought I said Chinese _sauces_.
> 
> I laughed to myself, and went back to another worker to ask for the Chinese sausage. "No, not sauces," I had to clarify. "Sausage." The guy finally understood--his reaction, "Why do you want Chinese sausage?" He looked genuinely confused as to why a non-Chinese person would want such an ingredient.




Hah!



> We started off with an appetizer of home-made steamed shrimp dumplings (dim sum style, one of my favorites), home-made egg drop soup, home-made kung pao chicken, home-made fried rice (traditional style, made with little to no soy sauce), and we even ended it with home-made green tea ice cream. Finding the right type of green tea powder for the ice cream was really tough, too! It took two or three trips to different grocery stores.




Man, beyond the use of certain techniques or seasonings and a wok, I don't really mess with asian cuisine.  Home-made stuff...sounds yummy!  I'm jealous.  I wouldn't know where to begin cooking that meal.

Beyond the obvious, that is: "chop this & start the water boiling."


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, I hadn't messed much with asian cuisine in the past--I just knew what I liked. And, I didn't have the time to go to Lunar New Year festivities like I like to do most years, so I thought it'd be fun to give it a try.

And it's mostly not too tough, as long as you have a few recipes as guides.

Steamed shrimp dumplings?
Get the ingredients, chop them and mix them up
Place a little bit inside a wrapper, close the wrapper.
Place in a steamer. Not too hard. We technically used a rice cooker with a steamer attachment.

Fried rice?
Cook long grain rice (like jasmine, preferably with less water, so they rice comes out more dry)
Chop and cook that stuff that goes into it
--well, scramble the eggs but don't cook them too long--you want them a little runny, chop
--cook the sausage but save the rendered fat to add to the rice for flavor
--most vegetables don't need to be cooked at all, just chopped
--you can add cooked chicken or cooked shrimp as well as or instead of sausage... whatever you like
--I like using green onions, egg, and sausage partially because of the color. White, green, yellow, and red (or substitute brown for white, if you use soy sauce) ends up looking very colorfully appetizing. Corn is another yellow option, and there are a number of traditional green options (snow peas, snap peas, zucchini)
Heat oil in a wok, and add everything
Mix with some soy sauce (if I think the level of saltiness is fine without soy sauce, I don't add any or I'll add light soy sauce).


----------



## the Jester

I just dropped in to tell the Hive that Electric 6 is a totally awesome, totally fun, totally danceable band that y'all ought to try.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I saw them on Later With Jools Holland and have heard their stuff elswhere- "Gay Bar" is awesome!


----------



## the Jester

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I saw them on Later With Jools Holland and have heard their stuff elswhere- "Gay Bar" is awesome!




Yeah, they're great. One of my favorites is _Broken Machine_.

_Broken machine has some questions for me
It wants to know a little bit about my history
It wants to know why I write these ridiculous songs
It wants to know everything that turns me on

And what turns me on is you
So now that's what turns it on too
Its methods are filling me with doubt
This experience is starting to creep me out!

It doesn't do anything, it just sits there
It doesn't do anything, it just sits there
And looks at me!
M-m-mechanical meltdown-
It should be thrown away
It should be scrapped by sundown-
But broken machine is here to stay._


----------



## Jdvn1

I have a player who fancies himself a rules lawyer.

Except, he's so terrible at it. Whenever he questions a ruling of mine, he gets it wrong. Sometimes, though, I'm not 100% sure, so I let him have his way, then look it up later... and he's always wrong.

Blah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> I have a player who fancies himself a rules lawyer.
> 
> Except, he's so terrible at it. Whenever he questions a ruling of mine, he gets it wrong. Sometimes, though, I'm not 100% sure, so I let him have his way, then look it up later... and he's always wrong.
> 
> Blah.




There's a person in my group who seems to continuously ask questions about simple stuff, but the more obscure the rule, the better he knows it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What a day...not particularly difficult or anything, just had one recurring issue: taste flashbacks.

Last night, we gamed.  Since I was hosting and thus, didn't have to drive anywhere, I decided to indulge and did the old "Liquor Cart Sampler" maneuver.

I finished off the dregs of a bottle of American Honey- AWESOME- and had some burbon one player had gotten for his 40th.  I followed that up with 2 other drinks.

The last one was Stranahans.  THAT bit of white lightning was consumed not only because of the fact that I like it but also to cleanse my palate.

Because drink #3 was Vermeer Dutch Chocolate Cream Liquour.  I had tasted it in the store and it was pretty good, which prompted its purchase.

However, what I had last night tasted HORRENDOUS.  At first, I thought it was one of those things where something tasted bad because of what I'd had just minutes before.  IOW, 2 tastes that don't work well together.

One of the guys in our group- a former bartender- checked it out and said that the bottle had "gone off."

I didn't get sick or anything, but every few hours today, I've had flashbacks of rancid Dutch Chocolate Cream Liquor.

Bleh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, got a new monitor today.  It's pretty slick.  

I'll be doing a little drinking on Friday night.  Debating on beer or Captain Morgan [which I like the taste and goes down well] with some sort of side drink.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## Jdvn1

I didn't want to hijack the other thread, but I wanted to mention.



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> You look at the stories of Jeanne D'Arc's early career- when people thought she was just a jumped-up peasant girl and nothing more- and she was doing stuff like that.  She'd charge when others retreated.  She stood her ground when lightly armed and wounded while others resolve was shaken.



Sure, St. Joan of Arc was a BA. If we're going to talk _saints_, there are a number of pretty awesome stories, though (and, possibly, bordering on breaking forum rules). This is my girlfriend's favorite saint, by far, and she's a good example of a lot of good qualities.


			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And, IMHO, rewarding her for taking that kind of classic action by letting her get the unusual benefit of full use of her powers? That will only encourage role-play and lead to a fairly cinematic game.



Thanks! I was a little concerned at first--it was a "practice" adventure to teach D&D to a number of new players, so I didn't want to confuse them by "changing up" the rules on them... on the other hand, it hopefully taught them that you get rewarded for coolness. My next worry is that, as they start the "real" adventure (WotBS! I'm excited!), they'll be too attached to their characters to try daring stuff like that in the future (a sentiment I've noticed in new players in general).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Usually, when introducing newbies to the game, I try to include veteran players.  That way, they can give them some of the benefit of their past experiences.

In addition, I occasionally set one of those vets up as "The Black Guy"*- IOW, that PC is only there to show the seriousness of the situation.  The player understands going in that this particular PC is slated for death.

That can go a long way to illustrating to the new guys and gals that its OK to get into character and even love them, but that all PCs are mortal.

* a.k.a. "Red Shirt"


----------



## Jdvn1

Interesting idea, but do you think it probably limits scenic moments?

I don't generally have a spare experienced player--my most experienced player had started playing 4e something like a month or less prior to that session, though he has substantial AD&D experience. So, I suppose I could have used him for that, but I'm afraid it's too late for that. He's currently planning on using a character he's attached to, and I think that since the last time he gamed was so long ago, he never got over the character-attachment problem.

"Character-Attachment Problem" might be a bad term to use because I don't think it's _necessarily_ a problem, but you have to balance coolness and survivability in order to maximize fun.

I'll bring up the Black Guy* idea with my one more experienced player. Maybe if he decided to play a different character, he'll be okay with me killing his first one.

*(it took me longer than it should have to understand the term... I must be tired)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In addition, I occasionally set one of those vets up as "The Black Guy"*- IOW, that PC is only there to show the seriousness of the situation.  The player understands going in that this particular PC is slated for death.
> 
> * a.k.a. "Red Shirt"




Horror Trope 61:  The black guy always dies first.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Horror Trope 61:  The black guy always dies first.




Horror Trope 61a (revised): The black guy has only a 1% chance of making it to the end of the story.



> Interesting idea, but do you think it probably limits scenic moments?




Mmmm...yes & no.  The death only comes when its really justified- a chance is taken and there is a failure...and the chance was REALLY risky or the failure was extreme.  Like kicking a dragon in the nards while you're on a tightrope or something.

Or when the PC takes a heroic risk, like holding off the charging horde while the rest of the party escapes...

That way, you let players know that their PCs are not protected by Plot Armor, but that risks are still part of the heroic theme.



> I'll bring up the Black Guy* idea with my one more experienced player. Maybe if he decided to play a different character, he'll be okay with me killing his first one.




Or you could just talk to your players, not about PC death, but to keep an eye out for whomever is dissatisfied with their PC (if anyone, and usually, someone is).  That person would be REALLY open to the idea of a PC mulligan, especially coupled with the chance to go out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mmmm...yes & no.  The death only comes when its really justified- a chance is taken and there is a failure...and the chance was REALLY risky or the failure was extreme.  Like kicking a dragon in the nards while you're on a tightrope or something.
> 
> Or when the PC takes a heroic risk, like holding off the charging horde while the rest of the party escapes...
> 
> That way, you let players know that their PCs are not protected by Plot Armor, but that risks are still part of the heroic theme.



Damn... you're lucky that standard dnd doesn't have FATE styled  FATE points.   



> Or you could just talk to your players, not about PC death, but to keep an eye out for whomever is dissatisfied with their PC (if anyone, and usually, someone is).  That person would be REALLY open to the idea of a PC mulligan, especially coupled with the chance to go out in a blaze of glory.



That's a good idea since it at least gives you the opportunity to set up a character's retirement, (rail roaded) heroic departure, retconn, or a gm-player approved turn to the darkside all while having a new pre-generated pc waiting in the wings.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I want a Taekwondonut.


----------



## Jdvn1

Can I have a dozen?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Does it have the ultimate power?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I found it!

Piedras Negras De Noche in San Antonio.

Family owned & operated, their house specialty is a slow-cooked rotisserie cabrito...muy especial!  They also do a booming business for breakfast- if you go, you'll be hard pressed to find a seat in the morning rush.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> their house specialty is a slow-cooked rotisserie* cabrito*...muy especial!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"You were born tasty."
-----Dannyalcatraz, lifetime member of *P*eople for the *E*ating of *T*asty *A*nimals.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I found it!
> 
> Piedras Negras De Noche in San Antonio.
> 
> Family owned & operated, their house specialty is a slow-cooked rotisserie cabrito...muy especial!  They also do a booming business for breakfast- if you go, you'll be hard pressed to find a seat in the morning rush.



Thank you!

Bookmarked.


----------



## Jdvn1

Planning on cooking brussel sprouts today. First time! I'm excited!


----------



## Horacio

It has been a long time since last time I said "Hello Hive!"...

So hello, Hive ! How are you doing ?


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Horacio!

I'm looking forward to delicious food.


----------



## Horacio

Me I'm looking forward some nice sleeping... It's late here on old Europe.
Night, Hive !


----------



## Jdvn1

I just found out level 6 occurs at 75 xp.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brussel sprouts were _delicious_. Blanched, then sauteed. Splash a little balsamic vinegar at the end.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> It has been a long time since last time I said "Hello Hive!"...
> 
> So hello, Hive ! How are you doing ?




Holy crap yer alive!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh dear goodnes :O Horacio! Nice to see you


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap yer alive!




I'm aliiiiiiive ! 





Blackrat said:


> Oh dear goodnes :O Horacio! Nice to see you




Thanks, mate !

Hi Hive ! Beautiful morning here in France...


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> I just found out level 6 occurs at 75 xp.




I'm apparently level 3, which I wasn't expecting.  I haven't really paid any attention to it, so I figured I was still level 1.  Hah.

I don't talk in enough places or say clever enough things for others to consider giving me XP.


----------



## Dog Moon

So wait, who was Horacio again?


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> So wait, who was Horacio again?




The stick figure Dread Pirate Roberts?


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> The stick figure Dread Pirate Roberts?




Yarrrr!


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:


> So wait, who was Horacio again?





I once knew, but I've forgotten...


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> I once knew, but I've forgotten...




He's forgotten more about himself than we'll ever know!


----------



## Relique du Madde

1000!

Rawr!!


I think Horacio should make the new HIVE if he still is around right now.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Horacio said:


> It has been a long time since last time I said "Hello Hive!"...
> 
> So hello, Hive ! How are you doing ?




Greetings from a Hiver Formerly Known as Tallarn. Has been a Very Long Time since I saw you. 

My news is that I'm going to GenCon Indy in August, which is completely awesome in many ways. I am also properly employed, and nearly divorced. 

Has been a busy few years.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm...  maybe Mathew and Horacio should battle it out to see how gets the honors of creating the new HIVE.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Hey hive.

In before the new one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Another contenter to make a new HIVE!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

*Starts putting on armour*
We are fighting over this right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> *Starts putting on armour*
> We are fighting over this right?




I think the Europeans all went to sleep, so it's anyone's go.  I just want it to be started by someone who hasn't made one in like... forever.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I'm european, just not sleeping 

And away i go...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

and there it is

No there


----------



## Jdvn1

You have a challenger!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz, what was that other con going on in Dallas this weekend? I can't find the thread about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ooh....I don't recall- I'm in class all this weekend so any info about it just got kicked out of my brain.  Sorry.


----------



## Jdvn1

I have a friend visiting Dallas this weekend, and she may have been interested in going (if she had the time).

Oh well, thanks anyways!


----------



## CleverNickName

Did somebody leave the door open?


----------



## megamania

Seems there is a draft


----------



## Dog Moon

*pokes head in, wonders why there are still people here, then leaves*


----------



## the Jester

I have a Foo Dog.

Just for the record.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In before the lock.... just saying.


----------



## Dog Moon

the Jester said:


> I have a Foo Dog.
> 
> Just for the record.




I have a KUNG FU dog.

Not for the record though.  I may or may not be telling the truth.  Though I like to think I am.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> In before the lock.... just saying.



And you're apparently saying incorrectly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> And you're apparently saying incorrectly.




Using an acronym is so 2000s.    This is the 201x's


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

kcol eht erofeb ni


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, Danny is a Lvl 11 Vampire.  Omigosh!  Watch out!

Considering I'm still a Hobgoblin, I've got a right to be scared.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder which is scarier..  His Lawyer power of domination or his vampiric one?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah...the scariest thing about me is the Celerity in my Bloody Mary.
_
*bah-DUM-dum*_


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder which is scarier..  His Lawyer power of domination or his vampiric one?




Separately, neither.  But together?  No jury can withstand his Dominating Gaze!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Separately, neither.  But together?  No jury can withstand his Dominating Gaze!




Nor can they withstand the Chebacca defense.


----------



## the Jester

Awful quiet in here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

the Jester said:


> Awful quiet in here.




That's because we all went to St. Hives


----------



## CleverNickName

_...I wish I were a vampire, and not a silly little harpy..._


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI"]This Hive is Still Alive[/ame]

[sblock="Lw Bandwidth/At Work version"]
*STILL ALIVE*
This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
Aperture Science
We do what we must
because we can.
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.
But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
And the Science gets done.
And you make a neat gun.
For the people who are still alive.
I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart.
And killed me.
And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
Now these points of data make a beautiful line.
And we're out of beta.
We're releasing on time.
So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
Think of all the things we learned
for the people who are still alive.
Go ahead and leave me.
I think I prefer to stay inside.
Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa
THAT WAS A JOKE.
HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
Anyway, this cake is great.
It's so delicious and moist.
Look at me still talking
when there's Science to do.
When I look out there, it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
I've experiments to run.
There is research to be done.
On the people who are still alive.
And believe me I am still alive.
I'm doing Science and I'm still alive.
I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
While you're dying I'll be still alive.
And when you're dead I will be still alive.
STILL ALIVE (x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## the Jester

whisper in the quiet


----------



## megamania

This still has not been closed?!?


and a vampire?   Has he been chasing women in cars?


----------



## megamania

CleverNickName said:


> _...I wish I were a vampire, and not a silly little harpy..._




at least you are noy common cannonfodder


----------



## the Jester

Nope, and kicking the ashes seems to have stirred a few sparks, at least.


----------



## Jdvn1

the Jester said:


> Nope, and kicking the ashes seems to have stirred a few sparks, at least.



Does that make us EN World arsonists?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe.


----------



## CleverNickName

*yawns*
*stretches*
Hello?  OH GOD I OVERSLEPT!


----------



## Eltab

CleverNickName said:


> *yawns*
> *stretches*
> Hello?  OH GOD I OVERSLEPT!



Good afternoon !  You must be that Rip Van Winkle fellow I heard about in legends...


----------



## Scott DeWar

is this what you are looking for?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...rs-apply-within/page200&p=7156520#post7156520


----------

